# Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007



## jPdF (1 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

Em Coimbra estou com 7.0ºC
Lá fora céu limpo...
Humidade 80%


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 11ºC; céu nublado.


----------



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 00:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Inicia-se o Fevereiro aqui com 3,8ºC , céu limpo e neblina nos vales.
1025hpa


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 



Céu Limpo

Temp. 5ºC 

Humid. 80%

Pressão. 1026hPa 

Vento 3Km


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 01:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom bom bom aqui começo Fevereiro com céu nublado.

Com 6.6ºC e 63% de humidade.

A pressão é que está a ser pressionada até aos 1027hpa.

Que venha o frio


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2007 às 01:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal.
Aki sigo com 7,3ºc e muita humidade, a pressão estános 1026hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 10:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui o Fevereiro começou frio , às 8h da manhã estavam 11º graus em Ponta Delgada e 10º no Nordeste. O céu está nublado com algum sol


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2007 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha minima hoje:

4,4ºC às 6:32

A manhã começou com nevoeiro que ainda resiste...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 5.6ºC e agora estou com 9.5ºC e algum vento a humidade está nos 43%.

A pressão mantem-se elevada nos 1027hpa.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 11,1ºC; céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros. 1030hpa


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2007 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia   



Céu _quase_ Limpo

Temp. 6ºC 

Humid. 90%

Pressão. 1027hPa 

Vento 3Km




:assobio:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui as temperaturas ja estão a subir

ás 10h

Ponta Delgada 13,4º
Nordeste 11,7º

Céu nublado. 

Santa Maria encontra-se á vista, o que significa chuva mais dia menos dia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Temperaturas actuais

Ponta Delgada 14,7º

Nordeste 13,5º

A humidade está nos 74%
e a pressao nos 1031hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora as 12h

Ponta Delgada 15,7º
Nordeste 14,4º

A humidade baixou para os 71%, a pressão mantem-se igual


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2007 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui iniciei o Fevereiro com 5,0ºC de mínima neste momento vou com 11,5ºC e 1025hpa céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias no interior


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Algumas nuvens e 7,1ºC.

-0,5ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia de sol na Covilhã, com uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima, no meu local de observação, ficou-se por 1 grau, existindo bastante geada esta manhã nos campos e na estrada.


----------



## tozequio (1 Fev 2007 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui manhã de geada com 0.3ºC de mínima. Neste momento máxima do dia com 13.2ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha mínima foi de  1,6ºC.

Pela humidade nos carros e estrada, suponho que tivemos por cá nevoeiro , pelo menos ele vê-se bem ao longe para os lados de Espanha.
Amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo e neste momento tenho 11,1ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas. A pressão é de 1025 e sinal de descida.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 15:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui em São Miguel vamos agora com

16,3º e 59% em Ponta Delgada
14,4º e 76% no Nordeste

A ausencia de Sol, em algumas zonas da ilha faz aumentar a sensação de frio


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

BoaTarde,



Céu _quase_ limpo 


Temp. 12ºC 

Humid. 69%

Pressão. 1027hPa 

Vento 6Km


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 16:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui as temperaturas já começaram a baixar. ÁS 15h tinhamos

Ponta Delgada 15,3º e 68%
Nordeste 13,9º e 72%


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2007 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki o fevereiro começou com algum frio e nevoeiro, registei 6,0ºc de mínima e 14,2ºc de máxima, perto das 8h00 estava nevoeiro cerrado.
Agora sigo com 14,1ºc e algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia normal aqui por Braga.
Max/Min, 13.9/4.5ºC
Pressão: 1023hPa


----------



## tozequio (1 Fev 2007 às 19:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Máxima de 13.6ºC e vou neste momento com 6.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui esteve céu limpo mas agora está a ficar nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 14.0ºC agora estão 10.2ºC e a humidade está nos 42%

A pressão está em 1025hpa.


----------



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui agora 2,8ºC, ficou um pouco fresco...


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2007 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu limpo e 2,5ºC.

Hoje: -0,5ºC / 7,9ºC


----------



## jose leça (1 Fev 2007 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui Fevereiro começou com 7,5ºC, com uma máxima de 15,3ºC e mínima de 5,5ºC. Agora sigo com 10,2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 20:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha máxima foi de 11,6ºC às 16h. Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC e o céu contínua nublado por nuvens altas, mas que deixam ver a lua.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2007 às 20:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa noite pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,3ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2007 às 20:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Noite,


Neste momento:


Céu com nuvens altas

Temp. 8ºC 

Humid. 71%

Pressão. 1025hPa 

Vento 6Km N


----------



## Santos (1 Fev 2007 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,
Por aqui seguimos com 6.2ºC e 1024 hpa


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Fev 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

Fair

Feels Like: 9°C

Humidity: 82%

Dew Point: 7°C

Visibility: 10 km

1025.1

vento 8km nwn





abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima foi de 13,2ºC sempre com céu com nuvens altas neste momento tenho 9,4ºC e 1024hpa...


----------



## Kraliv (1 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,




Céu com nuvens _altas_

Temp. 6ºC 

Humid. 71%

Pressão. 1025hPa 

Vento 6Km


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui, 11,3ºC; céu nublado; ocorreram alguns aguaceiros ao fim do dia por vezes fortes


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 9.3ºC e 33% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento tem sido uma constante embora fraco.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2007 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui agora tenho 9,9ºC e 1024hpa céu limpo vento fraco


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Braga

A noite vai bem acelerada para uma geadita...neste momento 6.8ºC


----------



## Mago (2 Fev 2007 às 00:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sigo com 1,4ºC e tendencia a descida pelo que mostra a estação...
1024hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Fev 2007 às 01:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Porto à 1:30.. 

Vento  ESE 
Temperature 7ºC
HR 	75%
Pressão	1026 hPa

Tá na hora do xoko!Abraços!


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2007 às 02:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com nuvens altas 8,2ºc e um bonito halo lunar...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2007 às 09:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia malta!!

Por aqui neblina e céu pouco nublado.

A minha minima hoje foi atingida ás 7:29 e foi de 6.4ºC agora estou com 8.8ºC e a humidade em 36%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da noite e agora da manhã.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 10:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

2,3ºC e céu nublado. 

Mínima de -0,1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2007 às 10:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia malta! Por aqui o dia acordou bem frio. Foi talvez a noite mais fria deste Inverno aqui em São Miguel. Infelizmente não sei o valor das mínimas, mas posso dizer que ás 8h da manhã daqui estavam

10,8º em Ponta Delgada e 9,9º no Nordeste. O Céu encontra-se nublado


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 10:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia malta! Por aqui o dia acordou bem frio. Foi talvez a noite mais fria deste Inverno aqui em São Miguel. Infelizmente não sei o valor das mínimas, mas posso dizer que ás 8h da manhã daqui estavam
> 
> 10,8º em Ponta Delgada e 9,9º no Nordeste. O Céu encontra-se nublado



Valor mínimo hoje em PONTA DELGADA/NORDELA: 8,4ºC

Neste site dá para ver os valores mínimos de algumas estações meteorológicas, mas esses valores são só até às 06h UTC.
http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=109


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2007 às 11:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Valor mínimo hoje em PONTA DELGADA/NORDELA: 8,4ºC
> 
> Neste site dá para ver os valores mínimos de algumas estações meteorológicas, mas esses valores são só até às 06h UTC.
> http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=109



Obrigado. As minhas suspeitas sempre eram verdadeiras. Hoje foi a noite mais fria.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2007 às 11:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui a mínima ficou em 6,3ºC...
Agora vou com 10,2ºC, 1022hpa céu praticamente limpo não fosse algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas...Minima de 5,5ºC às 7:39


----------



## chechu (2 Fev 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui sigue sempre o mesmo tempo.  

Não se ve o sol, je estou bem farto.  

A temperatura tambem esta loca. Algums 10°.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 12:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Continua o céu nublado e a temperatura pouco tem subido, ainda 3,2ºC.


----------



## chechu (2 Fev 2007 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

12h00  10.7°C  87%

Paris.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A mínima por aqui foi de 3,6ºC às 7h:30. Neste momento tenho 10,6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado e em franco aumento de nebulosidade. A pressão nos 1023 hPa e com indicação de descida.


----------



## tozequio (2 Fev 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal do termómetro , por aqui mínima de 1.6ºC e neste momento já vai em 11.1ºC, o céu econtra-se pouco nublado.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2007 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Na Covilhã brilha o sol, embora com algumas nuvens altas, marcando o termómetro 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu local de observação, a mínima desceu até aos 0 graus, novamente com bastante geada nos campos, telhados e estradas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Tempestade à vista! Eis o aspecto do céu há dez minutos atrás!




A pressão baixou dos 1025 para os 1020 hPa na última hora!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2007 às 14:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

upss! Acho que agora é que vai ficar!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mocha (2 Fev 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa tarde a todos por aqui sol mt sol, sol ate demais 12ºc


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2007 às 15:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bas pessoal...
Hoje tive uma mínima de 6,8ºc e agora sigo com 15,5ºc depois de uma máxima de 15,7ºc...


----------



## Mago (2 Fev 2007 às 15:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Aqui minima de -1,2ºC , nevoeiro de manhã com principios de "sincelo" , depois das 9h o nevoeiro levantou agora céu nublado com 2,5ºC
1023hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Tempo chuvoso, 11,1Cº

Vento Moderado de SW/S 

Bah, m**** de dia!!!  So da sono!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2007 às 16:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui ás 14h o tempo estava com algumas abertas e as temperaturas eram de 

16,1º em Ponta Delgada e 12,8º no Nordeste


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2007 às 17:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Demorou mais do que eu pensei!
Já chove e bem!!!    
Temperatura nos 11ºC e pressão mantém-se nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (2 Fev 2007 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ao contrário aí do Sul, por aqui continua o céu praticamente limpo, apenas alguma nublosidade alta para Oeste. Máxima de 12.0ºC e neste momento já vai nos 8.0ºC


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui estão neste momento 9,7ºC e 1020 hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2007 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Chove moderadamente á 4horas seguidas...

To com 10Cº

E previsao para as proximas 3h: chuva ineterrupta!!E proxima noite e madrugadaAguaceiros Moderados localmente fortes e Trovoadas para Sotavento e Alentejo (zona Interior)

Não ha trovoada!! Mas tem aspecto disso... 

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes!!


MAU TEMPO!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2007 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas tardes

Aqui agora estamos com 13º no Nordeste e 15,9º em Ponta Delgada. O tempo esteve durante a tarde nublado mas com alguns periodos de boas abertas.

Para o fim de semana prevê-se aqui para o Grupo Oriental 

Para *Sábado*

GRUPO ORIENTAL
Céu geralmente muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sul moderado (20/30 km/h) tornando-se muito
fresco ( 40/50km/h) com rajadas até 60km/h, rodando para oeste durante a noite e tornando-se bonançoso (10/20km/h).
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar cavado a grosso, tornando-se de pequena vaga.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 metros, passando a noroeste e aumentando para 4 metros.
Temperaturas previstas para Ponta Delgada:
Mínima 13ºC
Máxima 17ºC
Água do mar 17ºC

e para* Domingo*:

GRUPO ORIENTAL
Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da
tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES durante
a madrugada e início da manhã.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco (05/10 km/h) tornando-se muito fresco a FORTE
(40/65 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até 75 km/h.
Mar encrespado tornando-se grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 metros, passando a noroeste e
aumentando para 5 metros.

Vamos ter um tipico fim de semana de Inverno Açoriano, com a agravante de no Domingo estar vento de Noroesto, o que vai aumentar a sensação de frio


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28253 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Tempo chuvoso, 11,1Cº
> 
> ...



Tssss tsss  



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28261 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Chove moderadamente á 4horas seguidas...
> 
> ...



Vês a má linguagem para além de ficar mal aqui na casa acabou por ser desnecessária   
Agora até tens por ai temperal e tudo!  

Por cá a máxima subiu até aos escaldantes 13,7ºC por volta das 15h   

Neste momento tenho 10,8ºC e céu nublado, a chuvinha do Baixo Alentejo, não sei se chegará até cá


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a tarde foi toda de céu pouco nublado mas agora está muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 13.6ºC (15:07) agora estou com 10.5ºC e 40% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento mantem-se fraco.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2007 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por Setúbal tive uma máxima de 13,2ºC o mesmo que ontem...o céu ficou muito nublado ao longo da tarde neste momento está coberto e a temperatura está nos 11,4ºC a pressão nos 1020hpa


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2007 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 10,1ºC; céu pouco nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mesmo com o céu limpo a temperatura não desce. Ainda só 3,0ºC, mas já com foramção de geada.

Hoje: -0,1ºC / 4,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite pessoal. O tédio é tanto nestes dias em k nada se passa... 
Por aki sigo com céu nublado o k é uma bela treta, pois nem a temperatura desce nem chove enfim...10,9ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado com um tom ameaçador mas não passa disso.

Estou com 10.0 e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está a acalmar


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui céu coberto e uma temperatura alta 11,3ºC e não baixa de maneira nenhuma


----------



## Santos (3 Fev 2007 às 00:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui neste momento seguimos com 6,7ºC, 1022 hpa e alguma nublosidade


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 01:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aki lá desceu um bocadinho para os 10,4ºc... 
Não keria começar este mês logo com mínimas acima dos 10ºc


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 01:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui ainda vou com 11,2ºC e não saio disto


----------



## Mago (3 Fev 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu com algumas nuvens
+2ºC (subiu na ultima meia hora)
1021hpa


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 01:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tenho 1,7ºC e céu limpo. O dia foi mais frio do que esperava, de manhã o céu nublou e por isso a máxima não ultrapassou os 4,6ºC em minha casa.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem desde a meia noite já tive 10,3ºc e subiu até aos 11,1ºc mesmo agora, entretanto voltou a descer e estou com 10,7ºc...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2007 às 02:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá noite de chuva. Tenho neste momento 7,4ºC. A pressão está num sobe e desce danado, ao ponto de já ter a estação toda baralhada . Estou com 1024 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2007 às 02:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tenho a temperatura estabilizada há umas boas 4 horas, neste momento 4.0ºC e céu (aparentemente) limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 02:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki estou com a mínima da noite até ao momento...10,3ºc
Pelo menos k chegue aos 9,9ºc só pra ser abaixo de 10ºc


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 05:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Directamente da localização do morcego numa das noites mais chata deste ano sigo com 10,4ºc sem vento e céu nublado, desde as 00h00 registei uma amplitude térmica de 0,9ºc...Grande treta... 
Enfim, ano após ano é sempre a mesma coisa salvo raras excepções. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo, até no clima somos um país conservador... 
Alguém k tenha pena de nós e nos ouça... Emoção climáticaaaa, alguém nos pode dar um pouco disto? Tudo o k se cozinha neste globo e arredores vai sempre pra mesa do lado...Foi só um pekeno desabafo, é k isto por vezes chateia !!!


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2007 às 11:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

4,4ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 0ºC esta madrugada.

De manhã chegou a chover com 1,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 11:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tive uma minima que é para rir 9.2ºC (5:12) agora estou com 11.8ºC  e humidade 37%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento começou a levantar-se ás 2h30 mas só fraco e assim se mantem.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 8,7ºC...
Neste momento tenho já 13,0ºC,1021hpa e céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas mais altas que médias mesmo assim está sol  onde está a chuva não vejo nem acredito que a vá ver hoje


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Fev 2007 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Directamente da localização do morcego numa das noites mais chata deste ano sigo com 10,4ºc sem vento e céu nublado, desde as 00h00 registei uma amplitude térmica de 0,9ºc...Grande treta...
> Enfim, ano após ano é sempre a mesma coisa salvo raras excepções. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo, até no clima somos um país conservador...
> Alguém k tenha pena de nós e nos ouça... Emoção climáticaaaa, alguém nos pode dar um pouco disto? Tudo o k se cozinha neste globo e arredores vai sempre pra mesa do lado...Foi só um pekeno desabafo, é k isto por vezes chateia !!!



boas 

   

realmente o prato é sempre servido na mesa ao lado 

bem ontem foi daquelas noites   

acordei com 14.3 bom para ir dar uma volta até a praia é o que vou fazer depois de almoçar 

até lá 

abraço meteo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2007 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não desanimem... O nosso clima é mesmo assim! Acho que lá para Julho/Agosto estaremos mais animados com mais uns recores de temperatura! Pois em Vagas de Calor somos os primeiros! Infelizmente! 







Aqui fica uma imagem do Por do Sol em Chaves! Ao menos imagens como esta!


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 13:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas meteoloucos...
Como é possivel éstar neste momento com 17,4ºc ??
A mínima foi mesmo 10,2ºc.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui agora vou com 14,4ºC e 1020hpa céu mais nublado mas ainda assim com muito sol!!


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2007 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui tou com 8ºc e com chuva, choveu toda a noite


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Melgaço nada de chuva... neste momento 7.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 14.2ºC humidade 26%.

E pressão 1021hpa.


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 14,7ºC; 1028hpa; céu nublado


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aqui 3.2ºC/10.3ºC e neste momento vou com 8.2ºC. O céu esteve encoberto todo o dia, cairam alguns aguaceiros mas com pouca intensidade. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Melgaço,
Nem um pingo em toda a tarde.
Temp. actual: 6.3ºC. Máx de hj 7.8ºC


----------



## jose leça (3 Fev 2007 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui sigo com 10,1ºC, já choveu um pouco de tarde, céu encoberto. ! Maxima de 12,3ºC e mínima de 8,7ºC.   Conclusão: dia chunga


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2007 às 18:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu nublado e 5,9ºC.

O dia hoje manteve-se cinzento, com um pouco de chuva de manhã e alguns pingos à tarde.

Hoje: -0,1ºC / 7,2ºC 

Uma semana depois, ainda resiste alguma neve em cotas mais elevadas.


----------



## Mago (3 Fev 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Minima de +1,8ºC e máxima de 4,8ºC, tempo monotono
nevoeiro e nuvens à mistura
Precipitação: 1mm
Agora estão 3,7ºC
1021hpa


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 12,5ºc e céu nublado, esta tarde registei uma máxima de 18,2ºc  e fui até Sesimbra ver os ensaios do carnaval.
Aki fica o meu registo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2007 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom fim de tarde a todos. Hoje só pode aparecer agora!  Andei a passear com a minha esposa! Fomos ver um museu  Hoje o dia aqui não está para grandes passeios.

O Céu está encoberto e chove com alguma intensidade, desde o inicio da tarde. De manhã a chuva era fraca. A Humidade encontra-se entre os 95 e os 99%.

O Vento sopra de sul entre os 16 e os 20 km/h sendo mais intenso nas zonas mais altas.

A temperatura ás 18h era de 15,1º em Ponta Delgada e 13,7º no Nordeste


----------



## dj_alex (3 Fev 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 12,5ºc e céu nublado, esta tarde registei uma máxima de 18,2ºc  e fui até Sesimbra ver os ensaios do carnaval.
> Aki fica o meu registo...



Que mar tão calmo por esses lados...No lado das azenhas do mar/magoito estava um swell muito ordenado de 1.30m/2m...


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 21:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 9ºC; céu pouco nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Magnifica foto Sanxito!  

Por aqui mínima de 1,6ºC e máxima de 6,7ºC com 1,0 mm de precipitação. Neste momento estou com 4,7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estão 10.9ºC e humidade 42%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

E o vento mantem-se fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por Setúbal tive uma máxima de 14,6ºC neste momento vou com 9,5ºC céu com algumas nuvens pressão nos 1022hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Fev 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas malta do termómetro! 

A mínima por cá foi de 8,1ºC e a máxima: 10,7ºC. Madrugada e manhã com chuva  que com o passar do dia fui diminuindo de intensidade.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e não chove. Registo 9,6ºC e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2007 às 02:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Que mar tão calmo por esses lados...No lado das azenhas do mar/magoito estava um swell muito ordenado de 1.30m/2m...



Boas pessoal...
Alex em sesimbra tá quase sempre assim o mar, é uma zona de agua calma mas muito fria comparando com outras praias... 
Por aki sigo então com 9,8ºc o k já é bom, visto k acima dos 10ºc chateia-me...


----------



## jPdF (4 Fev 2007 às 04:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Coimbra vou dormir com 8.1ºC 
Humidade a rondar os 80% e com uma pressão de 1017hPa
O Céu esta assim:


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2007 às 09:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia pessoal do termometro, por aki sigo com 8,2ºc e nevoeiro bastante denso, a mínima registada foi de 6,7ºc...


----------



## Rog (4 Fev 2007 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui a mínima chegou aos 7ºC; agora com 9,8ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chuva fraca e 4,7ºC.

Mínima de 2,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 7.0ºC (8:21) e agora estou com 11.7ºC e humidade 40%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

E o vento mantem-se fraco.


----------



## tozequio (4 Fev 2007 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui mínima de 3.4ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e neste momento 12.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou com com 14.2ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Fev 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

bem por aqui almoinha-sesimbra a temperatura está nos 14.3  céu nublado com algumas abertas .

sesimbra é uma praia virada a sul por isso só dá onda quando a ondulação está de sul ou oeste já com algum tamanho para cima dos 3m de norte a ondulação tem de estár bem maior para cima dos 5m para conseguir dar a volta.

mas basta andar alguns km e ir ate ao meco para ver grandes ondas 

praia da foz - emtre o meco e o cabo espichel





praia do meco - junto ao bar do peixe 





abraços meteo


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 13:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguém que me ajude já estou com 15.6ºC não sei onde é que vai parar   .

O meteograma aqui para a minha zona já meteu mais agua http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_display.php?x=&y=&run=6&lat=38.45&lon=-9.15&type=0


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 13:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Aqui a mínima ficou nos 6,0ºC até por volta das 11 da manha esteve um nevoeiro muito denso e uma temperatura na casa dos 7/8ºC neste momento tenho 11,7ºC e alguma neblina ao longe pressão nos 1022hpa céu limpo


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem e numa altura que são quase 15 horas tenho apenas 12,1ºC bem menos que ontem que já tinha a esta hora 14,5ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Fev 2007 às 16:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

vou neste momento com um sol porreiro belo dia de primavera    

15º 

abraços meteo


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2007 às 17:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado, 11,9ºC e 1021 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha máxima por aqui foi de 16.8ºC  eu não estava á espera uma máxima tão alta hoje.

Agora estou com 14.0ºC e a humidadem em 37%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1022hpa.

O vento morreu é inexistente.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A meio da tarde estive no aeroporto da Portela e viam-se umas nuvens a norte vindas de Oeste com pinta de trovoada.
Mas aparentemente não deram em nada.


----------



## Mago (4 Fev 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui estou agora com 7ºC, amaxima ultrapassou os 8ºC
céu com nevoeiro (alto)


----------



## jose leça (4 Fev 2007 às 18:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui sigo com 11,6ºC com céu muito nublado. Tive uma máxima de 14,1ºC e mínima de 7,5ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha máxima ficou nos 12,3ºC agora tenho 9,4ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo mas a neblina a aumentar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Fev 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

People!  

Por cá tive de mínima 8ºC e de máxima 13,1ºC.
O dia foi daueles em que ora faz sol ora parecem umas nuvens, enfim um dia chato e aborrecido meteorológicamente falando.
Neste momento tenho 8,1ºC (hoje certamente que a mínima será alcançada depois do meio-dia! ).


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 20:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estão 9.3ºC e humidade 55%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está-se a começar a fazer sentir.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2007 às 20:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu nublado e 5ºC.

Hoje: 2,2ºC / 8,7ºC


----------



## tozequio (4 Fev 2007 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui um dia muito aborrecido, com nublosidade alta. A máxima foi de 14.7ºC e neste momento 7.6ºC.


----------



## Mago (4 Fev 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

6,2ºC
1021hpa
Nevoeiro pouco denso...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora aqui vou com 7,9ºC e 1023hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tá a descer a um bom ritmo acho que vai acabar por haver mais frio do que se previa estou com 7.0ºC.


----------



## jose leça (5 Fev 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, inicio o dia com 10,3ºC, céu muito nublado, HR de 95%, vento calmo, 1023 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2007 às 01:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, hoje andei por fora e nem registei máxima. A minha mínima foi de 6,7ºc e neste momento sigo com 7,1ºc e alguma neblina... Infelizmente o sr ontem desaparecido na zona da torre na serra da estrêla foi encontrado sem vida, tão bela k ela é e com pode ser perigosa...


----------



## Mago (5 Fev 2007 às 01:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Finalizo por hoje com 6ºC e a chover....   
1021hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Fev 2007 às 02:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, hoje andei por fora e nem registei máxima. A minha mínima foi de 6,7ºc e neste momento sigo com 7,1ºc e alguma neblina... Infelizmente o sr ontem desaparecido na zona da torre na serra da estrêla foi encontrado sem vida, tão bela k ela é e com pode ser perigosa...



É verdade Sanxito , na montanha há que estar sempre alerta e não andar em locais desconhecidos, quando há muita neve ou então com visibilidade reduzida, que parece ter sido uma das condições adversas no momento. Isto aliado aos 73 anos...  

Por cá acabei por registar a mínina do dia perto da meia-noite, com 7ºC.
Neste momento despeço-me com 4,8ºC.

Deve por aí estar a chegar o Morcego cá da nossa casa!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2007 às 02:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> É verdade Sanxito , na montanha há que estar sempre alerta e não andar em locais desconhecidos, quando há muita neve ou então com visibilidade reduzida, que parece ter sido uma das condições adversas no momento. Isto aliado aos 73 anos...
> 
> Por cá acabei por registar a mínina do dia perto da meia-noite, com 7ºC.
> Neste momento despeço-me com 4,8ºC.
> ...



Chegueiiiii... 
Por aki sigo com 6,8ºc e céu limpo.
O dia hoje por aki esteve bom pra passear apesar do nevoeiro pela manhã, sentia-se muito frio devido ao vento.
Aki fica um registo do nevoeiro hoje pelas 11h15 na torre de belém este nosso belo monumento...






Só faltava mesmo o branco da neve...


----------



## mocha (5 Fev 2007 às 09:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia a todos, por aqui nevoeiro 7ºC


----------



## mocha (5 Fev 2007 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem por aqui almoinha-sesimbra a temperatura está nos 14.3  céu nublado com algumas abertas .
> 
> ...



ajrebelo, grandes fotos  
que saudades da praia do meco, so  devo de voltar a ve la no verão


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 11:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 5.8ºC  (7:19) agora estou com 11.7ºC e humidade 37% o meu máximo de hoje foi 75%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está-se a começar a intenseficar.

Ela vem ai


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2007 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu nublado e 5,4ºC.
Gelo, nevoeiro e um valor mínimo de -0,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Fev 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


Aqui está assim:Ver  WebCam no Redondo



Temp 12ºC

Humid. 70%

Pressão 1022hPa

Vento fraco 6Km N




Nota: A WebCam é um teste


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2007 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Aqui no meu ponto de observação em Setúbal registei um a temperatura mínima de 4,7ºC amanheceu com um denso nevoeiro que só levantou perto do meio dia...neste momento neblina ao longe e 11,1ºC está fresco-te pressão em 1020hpa com tendência a descer


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu com algumas nuvens pela Covilhã, marcando o termómetro 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Hoje de manhã havia muito nevoeiro até aos 700 metros de altitude, porque daí para cima brilhava o sol, pelo menos no local onde resido.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Fev 2007 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá minima de 4,6ºC às 6:40.

Ainda está algum nevoeiro mas o vento está a aparecer...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2007 às 14:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde a todos! Hoje devido a uma pequena gripe só agora é que pode vir á net.
Hoje temos algum sol por aqui a temperatura é de 16,2º em Ponta Delgada e 14,2º no Nordeste


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Chegueiiiii...
> Por aki sigo com 6,8ºc e céu limpo.
> O dia hoje por aki esteve bom pra passear apesar do nevoeiro pela manhã, sentia-se muito frio devido ao vento.
> Aki fica um registo do nevoeiro hoje pelas 11h15 na torre de belém este nosso belo monumento...
> ...



Eu não disse que tu estarías a aparecer!  
Bonita fotografia, o nevoeiro realmente dá um aspecto muito romântico a qualquer lugar!  



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Aqui está assim:Ver  WebCam no Redondo
> ...



Bela inicíativa Kraliv  . Por aqui há mais nebolusidade  






(ainda agora estava a dar e de repente caput! )



miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aqui no meu ponto de observação em Setúbal registei um a temperatura mínima de 4,7ºC amanheceu com um denso nevoeiro que só levantou perto do meio dia...neste momento neblina ao longe e 11,1ºC está fresco-te pressão em 1020hpa com tendência a descer



Grande mínima sim senhor, não te podes queixar de noites como esta!   



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Hoje devido a uma pequena gripe só agora é que pode vir á net.
> Hoje temos algum sol por aqui a temperatura é de 16,2º em Ponta Delgada e 14,2º no Nordeste



As melhoras Miguel  andaste ao frio e depois pimba! 

Por aqui a mínima registada por mim foi de 4,4ºC.
Actualmente tenho uns escaldantes 13,5ºC e já tive... 15,1ºC  . A pressão é de 1019hPa. O dia tem sido de uma forma geral de parcialmente nublado a nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Fev 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Outra vez  


Ver WebCam no Redondo *



Temp 12ºC

Humid. 70%

Pressão 1022hPa

Vento fraco 6Km N


@MiguelMinhoto, bebe um tintol para recuperar 



* Nota: A WebCam é um teste


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Outra vez
> 
> 
> Ver WebCam no Redondo *
> ...



bem feito  podias dar-me uma dica tb gostava de montar a minha webcam onde a posso alojar? como fizeste?
abraço


----------



## Mago (5 Fev 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola
Por aqui tempo ameno, choveu durante a noite apenas 1mm
1019hpa
A temperatura agora está em 7,9ºC
Céu nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2007 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Frio fugiu!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2007 às 16:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde malta. Por aki hoje tive uma mínima de 6,4ºce graças ao nevoeiro á máxima foi registada agora pelas 16h00 com 13,2ºc...


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Fev 2007 às 16:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> bem feito  podias dar-me uma dica tb gostava de montar a minha webcam onde a posso alojar? como fizeste?
> abraço




Excelente ideia, faz lá ai um tutorial de como colocar a sua webcam online! 
Quanto à nebolusidade na tua webcam vê-se bem a nebolusidade que aqui tenho lá ao fundo no horizonte, eu não sei para que direcção ela aponta, mas quase de certeza que é norte ou nordeste!  

Aqui a tua imagem às 16:47





E aqui a minha.






Já agora obrigado spiritmind, grande paciência!! Mereces , como é que vais conseguir colocar a tua webcam a transmitir em directo da TORRE!?   
Ficamos pois a aguardar!  

Neste momento 12,4ºC e descendo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2007 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas tardes de novo.

O sol continua por aqui
17,2º EM Ponta Delgada e 14,4º no Nordeste


----------



## Kraliv (5 Fev 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente ideia, *faz lá aí um tutorial de como colocar "a sua" webcam online*!
> ...
> 
> eu não sei para que direcção ela aponta, *mas quase de certeza que é norte ou nordeste!*




1 - Vou pensar no tutorial sobre a Webcam  

2 - Está virada... a Nascente  (ao fundo é Espanha )



 



A Cam é uma "básica", que se utiliza como qualquer outra no MSN, 






Logitech_QuickCam_pro_5000  custa aqui 75€
Não tem, evidentemente, nada que ver com Cam's Axis ou no género.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima ficou pelos 12,6ºC agora vou com 10.5ºC e a pressão sempre em queda agora 1016hpa


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia horrível cá por Braga.... nem sol nem chuva e temperaturas mínima muito alta... Max/Min 12,7/7,9


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 19:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui neste momento está céu muito nubaldo esteve a tarde toda um tempo abafado tempo de trovoda.

A minha máxima foi 15.7ºC (14:49) e agora estou com 11.4ºC e humidade 47%.

A pressão está a descer  está em 1018hpa.

O vento mantem-se fraco mas intenso.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Fev 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Máxima de 15,7ºC às 16:19

Devem estar a acabar as minimas abaixo do 10,0ºC. É a minha luta, até agora a minima mais alta do ano foi 9,8ºC. Durante os proximos dias "kaput"


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente ideia, faz lá ai um tutorial de como colocar a sua webcam online!
> Quanto à nebolusidade na tua webcam vê-se bem a nebolusidade que aqui tenho lá ao fundo no horizonte, eu não sei para que direcção ela aponta, mas quase de certeza que é norte ou nordeste!
> 
> Aqui a tua imagem às 16:47
> ...



boas kim da torre??? tb queria mas é impossivel vou vira-la para a encosta que avisto de minha casa  
abraço


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2007 às 20:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki tive a maxima mais baixa do mês com 13,2ºc devido ao nevoeiro, e agora sigo com 9,8ºc...


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2007 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

7,2ºC e céu nublado.

Hoje: -0,3ºC / 9,7ºC.

Neste Inverno monótono até é motivo de destaque os 16 dias consecutivos com máxima inferior a 10ºC. Amanhã poderá ser o 17º, de acordo com as previsões.


----------



## Mago (5 Fev 2007 às 20:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui estão 7,4ºC
céu nublado... nada de especial a registar


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo  e o vento rodou para oeste antes vinha de este o que me prejudicava a humidade(descida).

Estou com 9.8ºC e 49% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## Santos (5 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,
Por aqui seguimos com 6.7ºC e 1017 hpa


----------



## tozequio (5 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 3.1ºC/17.9ºC e neste momento vou com 4.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui estou estagnado nos 9,5ºC a chuva já não anda muito longe e isso já se reflecte na mínima de hoje  pressão 1016hpa


----------



## Rog (5 Fev 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Aqui estou estagnado nos 9,5ºC a chuva já não anda muito longe e isso já se reflecte na mínima de hoje  pressão 1016hpa



Boas, por aqui também vou com 9,5ºC, mas o céu está pouco nublado.
1021hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Fev 2007 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> 1 - Vou pensar no tutorial sobre a Webcam
> 
> 2 - Está virada... a Nascente  (ao fundo é Espanha )



Vá lá não te faças o díficil agora e colabora lá num tuturial de webcam's online para tótós   A malta agradece!  

Quanto à direcção da webcam, quase que acertei! Nordeste não é muito longe de nascente né  

Ficamos à espera do tuturial!  



spiritmind disse:


> boas kim da torre??? tb queria mas é impossivel vou vira-la para a encosta que avisto de minha casa
> abraço



Então qual o problema? Queres ajuda!? Eu vou aí ajudar-te a esticar um cabo até lá acima!   

Eu também não procurei muito, mas quase de cereza que temos de ter uma webpage ou IP fixo com o PC sempre ligado. Isto para camaras simples e básicas, nada de coisas todas xpto.
Mas pronto o Kraliv já se ofereceu para fazer um tuturial e cá estamos à espera dele!   


A temperatura por cá é neste momento de 6,8ºC e a máxima foi, como já referira noutro post, de uns escaldantes 15,1ºC . A pressão está nos 1018 hPa, o monstro aproxima-se...


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
A pressãopor aqui caiu brutalmente para 1016hpa
Atemperatura está estavel em 6,3ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,
por cá, tenho 1018 hPa,
76% RH, e
9,3º.
A minha estação já está a adivinhar a chuva que ai vem...


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas noites a todos!!
Pelo Porto à pouco:

Vento fraco 
Céu pouco nebulado 
Temperatura 6ºC 
HR 100%  
1018 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 00:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 9.1ºC e 52% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa  .

O vento tá fraquito mas sopra com intensidade.

Até amanhã malta.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2007 às 02:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, aki na terra do morcego sigo com 7,4ºc céu limpo sem vento..


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2007 às 02:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki 4.2ºc tudo calmo


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2007 às 09:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia a todos, por este andar vou ate a praia  
ceu quase limpo, 11ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2007 às 10:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, por este andar vou ate a praia
> ceu quase limpo, 11ºC



Eu to com 12.1Cº

Ainda estou mais perto de ir para a praia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos! Já dei cabo da gripe  Por aqui o céu está encoberto, a humidade varia entre os 89 e os 100% está algum nevoeiro e chove. A temperatura é de 12,9º em Ponta Delgada e 12,1º no Nordeste. É o inverno em força aqui em São Miguel.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Minima de 5,6ºC às 7:20. Agora vai ser sempre a subir...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2007 às 11:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Temperaturas á momentos

Ponta Delgada 13,3º e Nordeste 13,6º a humidade mantem-se nos 100% o céu está encoberto e continua a chover


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> Por aki 4.2ºc tudo calmo



Conta lá mas é como colocaste a webcam online vá lá! 



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Já dei cabo da gripe  Por aqui o céu está encoberto, a humidade varia entre os 89 e os 100% está algum nevoeiro e chove. A temperatura é de 12,9º em Ponta Delgada e 12,1º no Nordeste. É o inverno em força aqui em São Miguel.



O que por aí esta a passar é parte do que vem para cá!  

Por cá tive de mínima 3,2ºC e tenho neste momento 10ºC e a subir. com 1016 hPA.
Amanhã foi de nevoeiro, mas com um dado curioso, apenas metade da cidade ficou coberta por ele, a cara virada a este, a outra metade tem um Sol radiante .


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tem estado um dia cada vez mais nublado.

A minha minima foi de 7.1ºC (6:31) agora estou com uns impressionantes 15ºC e humidade 29%.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa .

O vento mantem-se fraco mas intenso.


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Na Covilhã, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima no meu local de observação ficou-se pelos 3 graus, mas nas áreas de menor altitude deve ter sido inferior, porque ás 10 horas passei no Canhoso e estavam 2 graus com nevoeiro.


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2007 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas tardes, parece k afinal ja não vou a praia, o ceu esta a ficar mt nublado mesmo  ja vou com 14ºC
nao creio k va aguentar mt tempo sem chover, penso eu de k


----------



## martinus (6 Fev 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já está a chover no centro de Braga. Uma chuva ainda tímida, mas já bastante certinha. Isto promete.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a pressão continua a baixar está em 1013hpa.

Estão 14.9ºC a temperatura anda muito irregular.


----------



## Nuno (6 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=770428&div_id=291


Chuva fraca, e chuva so mesmo para o norte, o resto do pais pode ir para a praia  Só mesmo estes gajos do IOL


----------



## RTC (6 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Queria ver se em Alcobaça só chovia depois das 21h!
É que quero ir andar de bicicleta!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=770428&div_id=291
> 
> 
> Chuva fraca, e chuva so mesmo para o norte, o resto do pais pode ir para a praia  Só mesmo estes gajos do IOL



"(...)Ou seja, a chuva pode voltar a ensombrar os portugueses nos próximos dias, mesmo que «fraca». O nevoeiro matinal irá manter-se também.(...)"

É mesmo gente imbecil falam da chuva como se tivessem a falar de doenças que caiem do céu.

Isto para além de errarem na previsão.


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 14:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Tarde
Por aqui minima de 5ºC e agora estão 8ºC, céu muito nublado e a pressão já está nos 1012hpa.
Venha a chuva que já faz falta


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2007 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

esperar pra ver, tou a pensar ja k tou centro-sul parece me k talvez ainda va da um mergulho ate ao tease beach (praia dos tesos  )


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pressão 1012hpa e 14.4ºC e o vento a intenseficar-se.

Isto está cada a vez mais a compor-se para uma noite de chuva e vento


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2007 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui tive uma mínima de 5,6ºC a manha começou com céu limpo e muita neblina agora tenho a neblina na mesma mas céu muito nublado mas não espero ver chover se não lá para a noite! a pressão sempre em queda já marca na minha estação 1011hpa temperatura actual:12,9ºC máxima até ao momento 13,1ºC


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> "(...)Ou seja, a chuva pode voltar a ensombrar os portugueses nos próximos dias, mesmo que «fraca». O nevoeiro matinal irá manter-se também.(...)"
> 
> É mesmo gente imbecil falam da chuva como se tivessem a falar de doenças que caiem do céu.
> 
> Isto para além de errarem na previsão.



Sem dúvida, cambada de ignorantes, parece que basta chover para dizerem que o MAU Tempo vai voltar....  
Aqui 12,3ºC nublado e Murrinha à vista, e vão ver se é só no Norte a chuva    
Tonanhas de comunicação social....
Os inglese é que vão levar com um blizard amanhã e 5ª...estão sempre na cautela mas se fosse a eles estava muito confiante.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não entendo nada disto, o meu termometro por aki registou uma mínima de 6,4ºc e a máxima já chegou aos 19,4ºc  Agora sigo com 18,5ºc


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2007 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

7,3ºC e começou agora a chover. 

Hoje: 1,9ºC / 9,6ºC


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2007 às 16:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



> Post Original de *spiritmind*
> Por aki 4.2ºc tudo calmo
> WebCam Live Covilhã (750m) Fase testes
> 
> http://spiritmind.web.pt/







kimcarvalho disse:


> *Conta lá mas é como colocaste a webcam online *vá lá!




  




Pelo Redondo, *TÁ ASSIM* 
______________ WebCam ___________________




Temp. 14

Humid. 45%

Pressão 1012hPa

Vento 14km NO


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui tenho 8.7ç e ja tenho a minha web online  é pena a qualidade de imagem nao ser muita melhores imagens vão vir 

KIm dá uma vista de olhos por aqui 
http://www.webcamxp.com/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Ceu muito nublado (nuvens altas) e cumulos muito baixos!!

Max do dia: 17,6Cº  

To com 16.8Cª

Algumas formaçoes!!


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 17:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

As imagens até nao estão muito más,   na da Covilhã até deu para ver a movimentação de umas nuvens


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui o padrão ainda não se alterou muito.

A minha máxima foi de 16.3ºC (12:49)

Pressão 1013hpa e a temperatura nos 11.9ºC .

O vento continua mas encontra-se instavel.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2007 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nós por cá,


Pelo Redondo, *TÁ ASSIM* 
______________ WebCam ___________________




Temp. 11ºC

Humid. 55%

Pressão 1013hPa

Vento 11km NO


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2007 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, hoje durante a tarde não conseguia aceder ao forum..
Aki tenho 11,8ºc com céu nublado...


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2007 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu nublado e 6,2ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (6 Fev 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui tenho 8.7ç e ja tenho a minha web online  é pena a qualidade de imagem nao ser muita melhores imagens vão vir
> 
> KIm dá uma vista de olhos por aqui
> http://www.webcamxp.com/



Nao consigo ver a tua webcam spiritmind


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Nao consigo ver a tua webcam spiritmind



Eu consigo é bastante porreiro


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Nao consigo ver a tua webcam spiritmind



a noite desligo pois o poder de captaçao nocturno dela é muito mau   mas vou por online de novo para poderes ver


----------



## dj_alex (6 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> a noite desligo pois o poder de captaçao nocturno dela é muito mau   mas vou por online de novo para poderes ver



  

Agora sim...durante o dia lg dou uma vista de olhos também


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já desce a temperatura por aqui
estão 5,8ºC,
1011hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguém conhecese algum site onde se possam ver imagens de radar pelo menos para a Europa e no máximo onde se possa ver bem a peninsula iberica é que tanto o espanhol como o nosso não dá para ver muito bem o atlântico??


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima foi de 13,7ºC céu muito nublado toda a tarde agora pouco nublado e temperatura nos 10,9ºC e pressão nos 1013hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo (por incrivel que pareceça ).

A temperatura está nos 8.7ºC e a humidade tem estado a subir encontra-se agora nos 58%.

O vento parou por completo nem uma brisa.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa.

Adorova saber quando é que o filme começa


----------



## Minho (6 Fev 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> a noite desligo pois o poder de captaçao nocturno dela é muito mau   mas vou por online de novo para poderes ver



Foi muito boa ideia spiritmind  
Já não chega o bichinho das estações meteorológicas aqui no forum e agora vai ser a febre das webcams  


Aqui por Braga alguma precipitação fraca durante a tarde. As temperaturas foram bastante baixas para um dia muito nublado, Max/Min 11,2/5,4ºC
Neste momento pressão de 1009hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Noite a todos. Por aqui continuamos com a chamada "chuvinha de molha tolos"  

A Humidade continua nos 100% e as temperaturas são de 16,3º em Ponta Delgada e 16,9º no Nordeste. Hoje a máxima chegou aos 19,7º no Nordeste. Esteve aqui um tempo bastante abafado e humido


----------



## Santos (6 Fev 2007 às 22:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui seguimos com 8.1ºC e uma pressão de 1014 hpa


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui céu limpo temperatura nos 9,3ºC e 1012hpa...chuva só mesmo a valer a partir do fim da manha ou inicio da tarde de amanha


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui sigo com 9,7º, 77% RH, e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Tá tudo limpinho...





Ainda não estão a funcionar os radares todos?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pois porque no Porto já está a chover a potes e com muito vento á mistura.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, a ideia das webcams é mto fixe. 
Já agora para quem quiser ver uma boa camada de numa estância de esqui é ir a tvtuga.com  -  webcam  - outros locais - Wold Creek, Colorado, USA.


Ali sim valia a pena...para San Isidro ou para Manzaneda acho só lá para o fim-de-semana de 24 e 25 de Fevereiro...a seguir ao Carnaval...


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Fev 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui tenho 8.7ç e ja tenho a minha web online  é pena a qualidade de imagem nao ser muita melhores imagens vão vir
> 
> KIm dá uma vista de olhos por aqui
> http://www.webcamxp.com/



Já dei, mas não tive muito tempo para ler com atenção. A minha questão é se para colocar a imagem online terei de gastar €€€€? É que se assim for tchau, vou colocando fotos!  



spiritmind disse:


> a noite desligo pois o poder de captaçao nocturno dela é muito mau   mas vou por online de novo para poderes ver



Ouve lá então para o Alex colocas online e para mim não!? 
 

Vá lá os colegas ajrebelo e o Vince, ambos propietários de grandes lojas de informática em plena baixa pombalina, que nos façam uma promos para a compra de uma boa WebCam. 
*A febre das webcams anda aí!*   

Por cá a máxima foi de 13,5ºC. O dia foi marcado pela constante baixa da pressão atmosférica que esta neste momento nos 1015 hPa. A nebolusidade foi em aumento ao longo do dia,mas até ao momento sem precipitação e nem espero vêla antes do final da tarde de amanhã. Depois limpou e neste momento tenho alguma nebolusidade alta com 7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vejam bem o que se passa na zona do Porto http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOLE2

E aqui nem á uma brisa.


----------



## jose leça (7 Fev 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui começo o dia com 11,1ºC, com uma subida de 0,8ºC nas últimas 4 horas, pouco comum a esta hora. Céu encoberto, humidade na ordem dos 90%,  vento moderado de SW, com uma descida  na pressão, estando agora nos 1011 hPa. Ontem registei: 13,3ºC / 5,7ºC


----------



## jose leça (7 Fev 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vejam bem o que se passa na zona do Porto http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOLE2
> 
> E aqui nem á uma brisa.



Já não e a primeira vez que acontece, e mesmo com as temperaturas....... Sem desprimor para a estação em causa


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 00:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguem anda a sobrar lá no sensor  
aqui está o vento a 17km/h 
5,3ºC
1011hpa céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 00:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui agora céu limpo e 8,3ºC, 1013hpa...


----------



## Kraliv (7 Fev 2007 às 01:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> ...
> 
> ... A minha questão é se para colocar a imagem online terei de gastar €€€€? É que se assim for tchau, vou colocando fotos!






Não  




Pela Porta da Ravessa:

Céu limpo


Temp. 6ºC

Humid. 86%

Pressão 1015hPa

Vento  7Km NO


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 04:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas pessoal, por aki já começou a temp a subir mesmo com o céu limpo, já registei 7,7ºc e agora vou nos 8,6ºc sem vento...


----------



## Luis França (7 Fev 2007 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Desde as 8:30 que já cai uma chuva miudinha em Lisboa. Parece que chegou a tão desejada chuva; agora falta o vento.
Sigo com 7,8º C.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 09:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a noite foi calma a minha minima foi de 5.7 (2:42).

Agora estou com 11.0ºC e humidade 54% o céu está ameaçador.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa.

O vento nem senti-lo.


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas!

Por Lisboa tudo calmo...Tempo chato..Vamos ver se para o fina da tarde anima!

Por Paris voltou a nevar esta manha


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 09:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia!
Por aqui o dia iniciou com céu nublado mas chuva nem ve-la ainda...
Minima de 5,1ºC
Agora estão 6,1ºC
1011hpa


----------



## mocha (7 Fev 2007 às 09:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ja vejo alguma escuridão a vir de Lisboa  
apesar de ontem tar com ar de que ia chover a qualquer momento, acabou por nao acontecer, mas hoje não escapa  sigo com 9ºC


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 10:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vejam bem o que se passa na zona do Porto http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOLE2
> E aqui nem á uma brisa.



E essa estação continua a dar-lhe....
Será que o proprietário se esqueceu dela em cima do tejadilho do automóvel enquando conduz para o emprego ?  

Agora a sério, o que pode levar uma estação a dar estas informações erradas tanto tempo de forma contínua? Calibração ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Aguardar a Tempestade!!

Tudo muito calmo e ceu totalmente nublado!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> E essa estação continua a dar-lhe....
> Será que o proprietário se esqueceu dela em cima do tejadilho do automóvel enquando conduz para o emprego ?
> 
> Agora a sério, o que pode levar uma estação a dar estas informações erradas tanto tempo de forma contínua? Calibração ?




Podes crer já tem ventos registados iguais aos de um furacão.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa dia pessoal, cheguei agora de Lisboa e nem uma gôta de água ainda vi desde as 6h00. Por aki sigo com 15,8ºc céu nublado e algum ventoa soprar...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Podes crer já tem ventos registados iguais aos de um furacão.



Ja é de categoria 1 ehehehe


Mas é verdade!! isto ta bera!!


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bons dias nao era suposto já estar a chover em todo o pais a esta hora?
por aqui nem uma pinga  temp 8ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> bons dias nao era suposto já estar a chover em todo o pais a esta hora?
> por aqui nem uma pinga  temp 8ºc



Sim...ja deveria estar a cair as primeiras pingas...mas nada de especial!!!

Mas la mais para a tardinha...ja deves ter alguns pingos grossos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chuva a caminho...   

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...13:49:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=-&pesquisa=0

Verifiquem!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28709 disse:
			
		

> Chuva a caminho...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...13:49:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=-&pesquisa=0
> 
> Verifiquem!!



Pois é mais umas horitas e tá cá.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas aqui a minha mínima foi de 5,3ºC esta manha pingou um pouco apenas isso mas como disse ontem a actividade vem de tarde...neste momento tenho 13,1ºC e 1012hpa céu coberto


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2007 às 12:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui sigo com 12,9ºC e uma pressão de 1011 hpa.
O céu está nublado, mais logo deverá começar a chover qualquer coisa, afinal de contas estamos no Inverno


----------



## jPdF (7 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Coimbra céu limpo, nem uma gotinha ainda!!
Temp a rondar os 14ºC e a pressão nos 1005hPa...
Céu muito nublado!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2007 às 13:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chove moderadamente na Vila de Sintra... Começou por volta das 12:50


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui também já chove


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Está a chegar  aqui ainda não chove mas não dou mais de meia hora ate começar a chover!! 13,5ºC e 1011hpa o vento aumentou um pouco está moderado agora...


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2007 às 13:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

8,0ºC e chuva fraca. O dia tem-se caracterizado por estes períodos de chuva fraca.

É também notória a subida da temperatura mínima, uns 4ºC, de ontem para hoje. 

Hoje: 6,0ºC / 8,7ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 13:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por Lisboa começou a chover à cerca de 20m


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Setubal já chove a uns 30 minutos temperatura actual:13.7ºC e 1010hpa vento moderado...


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui, a chuva ainda não passou de vestígios, mas as nuvens têm um aspecto que promete água. Na zona baixa da Covilhã estamos com 9 graus.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Oeiras, chuva fraquinha desde há meia hora, pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## RTC (7 Fev 2007 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Primeiros pingos em Alcobaça


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Fev 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá à espera da chuva!   e do vendaval! 

A mínima desta noite foi de 4ºC. 
A madrugada e manhã foram caracterizadas pelo deno nevoeiro e associado a ela as temperaturas baixas persistentes. Pelas 12h ainda tinha pouco mais de 6ºC. 
Neste momento registo 11,6ºC e 1014 hPa com indicação de descida, a estação ainda não prevê chuva.
O dia de amanhã e a madrugada seguinte é que vão ser em grande!  Principalmente pelo vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 14:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuva forte


----------



## mocha (7 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui tb ja chove bem, algum vento e registo neste momento 15ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 14:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuva fraca.

Estou com 13.7ºC e humidade 72%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento é que coitado tá calmo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Tb ja inaugurei com algumas pingas!!

Neste momento ... nnvens a fazer vista grossa...


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que a parte de leão vai para a Galiza e extremo norte de Portugal...

Temp. das nuvens








Radar da Corunha


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 15:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Braga chove desde manhã, com pequeníssimas interrupções, continua neste momento a chover. Temp. actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vamos ter calma minho que isso vai ser nosso!!!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde pessoal, por aki chove sem parar á cerca de 3 horas, a temperatura segue nos 13,7ºc e o ventotem vindo a aumentar... 
Finalmente alguma acção...


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2007 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

em elvas tá a começar a festa. chuva miudinha a cair...


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Setúbal não para de chover desde as 13 horas(+/-) já mais de 4 horas sem parar um minuto mesmo que não seja forte  assim tá bom a pressão continua a cair agora tenho 1008hpa e uma temperatura de 13,6ºC a máxima até agora foi de 13,8ºC o vento esta moderado...


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 17:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui ainda não chove,   
7,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuvinha miudinha mas intensa  

Estou com 13.1ºC e humidade 73%.

A pressão está nos 1009hpa.

O vento continua calmo mas intenso.

QUERO VENTO E TROVOADA


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Sintra chove cupiosamente... Serra envolta em nevoeiro, vento moderado na ordem dos 40/50 km/h... Temperatura estável, pressão em queda... Em Chaves chove intermitentemente, temp actual 10.7ºC, pressao 1008.1, humidade na ordem de 95%... Cota de neve nos 1500/1600m  Viva o Norte carago!


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2007 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

8,2ºC e continua a chuva. A máxima já chegou a 9,0ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

JA CHOVEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Vento na media dos 40km/h!!!

   eheheheheeh!!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Minho excelente radar, tens o link?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vento intenso

Chove com Intensidade!!

Isto promete!!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aki não para de chover nem por 1 minuto, a temperatura vai descendo e registo agora 12,8ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Bem por aki não para de chover nem por 1 minuto, a temperatura vai descendo e registo agora 12,8ºc...



Pois aqui tambem ainda não parou.

Estão 13.1ºC e humidade 81%.

A pressão está nos 1009hpa.

O vento continua calmo mas intenso.

Sanxito estamos empatados nos posts   registamo-nos no mesmo dia.


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2007 às 18:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui está nublado, e a chuva que tem caido ocasionalmente tem sido pouca, nem uma brisa.
A temperatura encontra-se nos 11.7ºC e a pressão 1009 hpa.


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A chover. Pode-se considerar moderada. vento fraco.


----------



## mocha (7 Fev 2007 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui chove bem e o pouco vento consegui dar cabo da minha sombrinha


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuva muito fraca nem ainda foi suficiente para ser registada na estação amadora aqui vizinha.
A pressão está em 1008hpa e na minha já mostra sinal de chuva
temperatura estável em 7,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2007 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Sintra mta chuva e sobretudo mto vento! Chove desde as 12:50...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 18:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O vento aqui vem todo de sul e é moderado/forte é por isso que não tenho muito vento registado porque a minha varanda tá para norte e tenho o predio a tapar    se virar para oeste já era bem bom vamos lá ver.

Estou com 13.6ºC e humidade 84%

A pressão nos 1009hpa.

E já cairam 13 mm.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28796 disse:
			
		

> Vento intenso
> 
> Chove com Intensidade!!
> Isto promete!!



Tu andas com sorte. Deves ter levado a melhor chuvada do dia.
Como estás encostado a Espanha os gajos deixam-te apanhar um pouco mais da chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2007 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aparato eléctico, tormenta, trovoada pela região de Lisboa... Ui que medo!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Aparato eléctico, tormenta, trovoada pela região de Lisboa... Ui que medo!!!



Aqui não me apercebi de nada mas espero bem que já tenha começado


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui continua a chover agora mais fraca mas não para desde as 13:30 já lá vão 6 horas sem parar 13,6ºC e 1008hpa vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2007 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vi pelo menos 2 raios aqui em Sintra... Tavam-se a queixar, ora aí estao os alertas amarelinhos do IM... So escapam Santarém, Portalegre e Évora! Que chova e com força! O país precisa! O IC19 é que não! Está 1 caos!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aki sigo com 13,4ºc e 6h30 de chuva contínua, o vento tmb está forte...
Poix é Mário andamos quase com a mesma frequência de participação aki no forum e quanto mais melhor, poix dá ânimo a esta bela 2ª casa e é sinal de k algo de diferente vai acontecendo diariamente, meteorologicamente falando...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Vi pelo menos 2 raios aqui em Sintra... Tavam-se a queixar, ora aí estao os alertas amarelinhos do IM... So escapam Santarém, Portalegre e Évora! Que chova e com força! O país precisa! O IC19 é que não! Está 1 caos!



Amanhã já está o norte todo em laranja por causa do vento tão certo como eu me chamar Mário.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou com 14.1ºC  e continua a subir a humidade está nos 89% já parou de chover.

A pressão está nos 1008hpa.

O vento está moderado.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2007 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Vi pelo menos 2 raios aqui em Sintra... Tavam-se a queixar, ora aí estao os alertas amarelinhos do IM... So escapam Santarém, Portalegre e Évora! Que chova e com força! O país precisa! O IC19 é que não! Está 1 caos!



realmente é como dizes Flaviense! pronto façam la festa com os alertas que ja andavam para variar a dizer mal do IM por dizer! cada x mais devem pensar que sou alto defensor do IM, mas basicamente ha aqui pessoal que so sabe é dizer mal, ou por isto, ou aquilo, ou mais qq coisa..  
entao ate agora que puseram amarelo viram motivos para alertas alem de um dia de chuva calminho tipico de inverno? eu nao! portanto nao percebo a razao das queixas.. se vai tar pior, sera a partir de logo ou ja amanha ne? agora sim, puseram os alertas.. 
e digo mais, o mesmo pessoal que so diz mal do IM e "venera" os "maravilhosos" serviços do INM de espanha (que teem concerteza coisas melhores que o IM, como piores..), se fossem espanhois, seriam concerteza os primeiros a dizer mal do INM, e quem sabe.. a dizer.. "el IM es muy bueno.."


----------



## Brigantia (7 Fev 2007 às 21:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por Bragança vamos com 7ºC e alguma chuva...não muita!


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Braga continua a chuva.... já tinha saudades de ver um dia verdadeiramente de chuva! 

Temp actual: 11.1ºC 
Pressão: 1004hPa


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> realmente é como dizes Flaviense! pronto façam la festa com os alertas que ja andavam para variar a dizer mal do IM por dizer! cada x mais devem pensar que sou alto defensor do IM, mas basicamente ha aqui pessoal que so sabe é dizer mal, ou por isto, ou aquilo, ou mais qq coisa..
> entao ate agora que puseram amarelo viram motivos para alertas alem de um dia de chuva calminho tipico de inverno? eu nao! portanto nao percebo a razao das queixas.. se vai tar pior, sera a partir de logo ou ja amanha ne? agora sim, puseram os alertas..
> e digo mais, o mesmo pessoal que so diz mal do IM e "venera" os "maravilhosos" serviços do INM de espanha (que teem concerteza coisas melhores que o IM, como piores..), se fossem espanhois, seriam concerteza os primeiros a dizer mal do INM, e quem sabe.. a dizer.. "el IM es muy bueno.."



Os alertas do IM nunca costumam ser superioes a 24h de avanço...costumam ser sempre para o dia seguinte ou então alguma situação de nowcasting...não percebo a complicação de estarem sempre a mandar vir.....ainda não se habituaram????


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neste momento vou com a máxima do dia 15,5ºC - 98% - 1009hpa

4mm de chuva hoje e vento anda na média dos 10km/h


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui noite tipica de inverno, chuva moderada
8ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui parou de chover o que já não estou a gostar    quero mais  

Estou com 14.6ºC é uma minima impressionante e humidade 82%.

A pressão está nos 1009hpa.

O vento está calminho.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora para a noite a chuva aumentou um pouco a intensidade. 

Agora chove com 7,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tenho agora a máxima do dia 14,3ºC a chuva já parou o vento ficou calmo pressão nos 1007hpa amanha de manha temos mais festa


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Fev 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal do termómetro!

Por cá a chuva tem estado moderada e o vento igualmente, esta~se bem é debaixo de telha! 
A máxima foi de 12,5ºC e neste momento tenho de 10,9ºC, com 1011 hPa. E claro está chuva, muita chuva!!    

A partir deste momento têm Elvas online! , ainda está em testes, mas é o que se pode arranjar , e quando o tempo estiver monótono podem ver-me a tomar duche!  
Agradeço ao compadre Kraliv pela excelente ajuda que foi!


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chove continuamente há algumas horas, mas nada de muito especial, é aquela chuva miudinha nada de especial
O Vento está na casa dos 30km/h
A pressão baixou até aos 1007hpa
Temperatura subiu agora até 8,3ºC
Dia tipico de Inverno sem alarmarmismos a registar


Kimcarvalho está fixe a imagem da Cam mesmo de noite ve-se o movimento na chuva/nevoa


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal do termómetro!
> 
> Por cá a chuva tem estado moderada e o vento igualmente, esta~se bem é debaixo de telha!
> A máxima foi de 12,5ºC e neste momento tenho de 10,9ºC, com 1011 hPa. E claro está chuva, muita chuva!!
> ...



ganda KIm tb ja us um webcamMAn 
a tua web tem grande qualidade a noite
tá visto tenho de investir numa melhor pois a minha a noite nao se ve patavina


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui não chove e apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros, vento tão pouco.
A temperatura agora encontra-se nos 13.3ºC e a pressão em 1009 hpa


----------



## MNeves (7 Fev 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite.Por aqui o dia tem sido chuvoso. Práticamente desde as 3 da tarde que chove, apesar de ser chuva fraca.Agora parece estar a acalmar um pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado com chuvinha muito miudinha a acompanhar.

Estou com 14.6ºC e humidade 83%.

A pressão está nos 1009hpa.

O vento tá calmo.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2007 às 23:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite pessoal. Por aki parou de chover por volta das 20h00 após 7 horas de chuva contínua, a temperatura chegou a descer aos 12,9ºc por volta das 18h00 mas agora sigo com 14,7ºc.
Já tive noites de verão com registos mais baixos...


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal do termómetro!
> 
> Por cá a chuva tem estado moderada e o vento igualmente, esta~se bem é debaixo de telha!
> A máxima foi de 12,5ºC e neste momento tenho de 10,9ºC, com 1011 hPa. E claro está chuva, muita chuva!!
> ...





Boas noites

*"...o que se pode arranjar "*???
    


Conta lá mas é como colocas a data, hora e Temperatura na imagem  

Isso vê-se bem, é a DV?????


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A norte nada de novo... mesma pressão, mesma temperatura (11.2ºC, 1004hPa) e a chuva que continua...

Boa Noite a todos


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pois amigo kraliv ta visto que o amigo kim é um explorador, o que ele descobre 
tb já lhe perguntei como se poe isso e já me explicou se precisares PM


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> pois amigo kraliv ta visto que o amigo kim é um explorador, o que ele descobre
> tb já lhe perguntei como se poe isso e já me explicou se precisares PM




  


Não se pode ensinar nada a esta gente    




Já agora:    

Temp 11ºC

Humid 98%

Pressão 1011hPa

Vento 19Km  S


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> *"...o que se pode arranjar "*???
> 
> ...



Sim é a digital, e serve muito bem!

Mas tenho de arranjar uma web Cam baratucha para esta brincadeira!

Por aqui 11ºC e  tocada a vento.


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem Boa noite para todos , vou dormir
subiu a temperatura até aos 9,2ºC agora


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Actualização pela imbicta cidade: 

Vento 	 não muito forte
Céu muito nebulado com chuva fraca
Temperatura 12,0ºC
HR 100%
1006 hPa

Boas noites a tds!


----------



## jose leça (8 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui começo o dia com 12,5ºC, e  chuva q.b. com vento moderado.
Ontem tive 12,5ºC / 10,9ºC. Igualei a máxima à meia noite.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2007 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki começei o dia com 14,7ºc e agora sigo com 14,9ºc... 
Tanto calor até me faz mal, fikei um bocado constipado e tudo...


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 00:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem e continua a subir ja vou com 14,5ºC mas isto traz água no bico vão ver nas proximas horas


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 08:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

*Oeiras*
Chuva: choveu razoavelmente entre as 7:00 e as 8:30.
Pressão: 1006.7 hPa


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 09:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia 


Está   miúdinha


Temp 13ºC

Humid 99%

Pressão 1010hPa

Vento 23Km SO


----------



## mocha (8 Fev 2007 às 09:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia pessoal, nao para de chover aqui e pelos visto ainda vai piorar pra tarde 
sigo com 16,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 09:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui neste momento chuvinha fininha mas intensa.

A minha minima foi de 14.9ºC  (7:49) esteve quase sempre em 14.5ºC ás 8h é que começou a baixar tanto ela como a humidade(o máximo foi 96% ás 7:28) agora estou com 10.5ºC e humidade 65%.

A pressão está nos incrives 1005hpa ás 8:05 mas agora está nos 1008hpa.

O vento está fraco mas constante ás 7:40 tive uma rajada de 30.6 km/h.

Já choveram 21.3 mm desde as 3h.


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 10:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a temperatura chegou aos 10,1ºC esta noite, já choveu desde a meia noite cerca de 21mm,
A pressão subiu para 1009hpa
Temperaura actual 5ºC
Rajada Máxima do Vento 36km/hr às 5:23


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2007 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Depois de estar na casa dos 15ºC a noite toda reparem nesta descida abismal da temperatura:


*08:56 15.6 °C*  15.3 °C  1007.0hPa  Norte Nordeste 6.4km/h  9.7km/h  98% 16.0mm  BKN020  

*09:01 13.5 °C*  11.2 °C  1007.0hPa  Norte Nordeste 12.9km/h  20.9km/h  86% 16.0mm  BKN020  

Agora sigo com 12.1ºC e enchi 27 "litrosas"


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia...outra vez  


   com bastante intensidade


Temp 13ºC

Humid 99%

Pressão 1007hPa

Vento 29Km SO


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 10:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por Setúbal temperatura as 7:06 da manha de 15,1ºC neste momento tenho chuva fraca mas tem caído forte até a pouco temperatura actual em queda livre já vou em 11,2ºC pressão muito baixa 1005hpa vento moderado de Norte  ...


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bOAS,

Por aqui, 12,3ºc e Boas abertas venham os aguaceiros


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2007 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelo que vejo do satelite, chuva para Lisboa hoje "finito".

Parece que o céu vai limpar, só se aparecer por aí um aguaceiro.

Fiquei mesmo com 28mm o que já não é mau.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia termometrianos!  

Por cá parte da madrugada de nevoeiro e com chuviscos, mas a partir das 5 da matina começou uma boa dose que tem durado até agora. Entre as 7h e as 9h caiu moderadamente. O vento tem-se feito notar, não digo que seja forte mas com algumas rajadas moderadas. E está o suficientemente desagradável ao ponto de ser melhor não andar de guarda-chuva uma vez que está sempre a virar-se . A sua direcção tem sido muito variável, mas predominantemente de sudoeste.

A minha mínima foi pela primeira vez no ano superior a dez graus : 10,9ºC

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC e começou a descida, o vento está a rodar para Nordeste . Pressão 1008 hPa e a chover (como podem verificar na Wheather Cam de Elvas )

Olhando para o radar estamos no fim da frente, agora seguem-se os aguaceiros e aqui sim coisas interessantes  espero... .






Ao que parece a zona mais "atingida pela chuva intensa e vento associado tem sido o Alentejo, em especial o Distrito de Beja e Évora (um dos que curiosamente e apesar da actualização do SAM das 6 e 24 acabou por ficar sem alerta nenhum , depois dizem que só digo mal por dizer...)

Aqui lhes deixo estes 2 mapas, feitos a partir dos 2 SAM's (do nosso IM e do INM). 
Nem comento, servem para todos nós reflectir-mos...  


Este é o que estava em vigor ontem à noite:





Este é o que está em vigor neste momento:





Ora venham de lá as vossas opiniões!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui o céu tá a ficar pouco nublado.

Estou com 12.7ºC e humidade 46%.

A pressão está nos 1008hpa.

O vento está moderado.

Afinal não é só em Portugal que existem IC's19 http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=269806&visual=16


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Incrível em apenas 15 minutos a temp. desceu em flecha mais de um grau. Passei dos 12,1ºC para os actuais 10,8ºC. O ar que era abafado passou a fazer arrepiar!  É o clima no seu melhor! Já começa a clarear, as nuvens são agora mais branquinhas. A pressão ainda nos 1008 hPa dá sinal de subida.
É a entrada de ar frio que segue a frente!


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


In Rotundus...  

A chuva ficou novamente miúdinha

Temp. 11ºC

Humid 88%

Press. 1008hPa

Vento 15Km NE


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Perto de 6ºC e com bastante sol aqui... não sei por quanto tempo mas foi uma mudança de temperaturas sobe e desce e chuva agora o céu ficou azul...


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 12:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

*Oeiras:*

Depois da passagem das últimas nuvens, agora um fantástico céu limpo, daqueles em que a atmosfera está "lavadinha" e excelente para tirar fotografias a paisagens.

Também achei muito curiosa essa queda repentina de 4°C da temperatura entre as 8:00 e as 10:00h e depois a recuperação nas duas horas seguintes para os normais 15,7°C. 
Que explicação tem os meteo-entendidos ?


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu limpo a temperatura sobe, neste momento 13,1 e a tendencia é para subir mais, a pressão está nos 1008 hpa


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde de céu limpo uma calmia temporária excelente para depois do almoço relaxar e ouvir isto:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=33113034
Uma excelente promessa daqui do Porto, desculpem este off-topic


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boa tarde de céu limpo uma calmia temporária excelente para depois do almoço relaxar e ouvir isto:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=33113034
> Uma excelente promessa daqui do Porto, desculpem este off-topic



Fantástico Seringador, grande malha.
Já agora este www.myspace.com/ladrecords , outra onda mas também relaxante para a tarde.  
O Céu aqui continua limpinho
edito www.myspace.com/ladrecords


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas a que vai afectar hoje os Açores está uma boa ciclogénese está a vir depressa é preciso ter olho nesta  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-wv.html


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2007 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a Todos. Depois de alguns dias de chuva e nevoeiro, o sol voltou a aparecer aqui na Ilha de São Miguel. Hoje o céu tem boas abertas. As temperaturas continuam altas. 

Estamos agora com 16,5º em Ponta Delgada e 16,2º no Nordeste. Estão previstas máximas de 19º graus.

Ao que parece, segundo informações do Instituto de meteorologia este sol vai ser de pouca dura, pois o fim de semana promete ser de chuva 

Porquê que tem sempre de chuver ao fim de semana?? Qd uma pessoa quer dar um passeiozito


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 13:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui o céu tá a ficar pouco nublado.
> 
> Estou com 12.7ºC e humidade 46%.
> 
> ...



Mas é como a noticia diz..para entrar em Madrid é um caos por causa das obras nas circulares em volta de Madrid.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Santos disse:


> Fantástico Seringador, grande malha.
> Já agora este www.myspace.com/ladrecords , outra onda mas também relaxante para a tarde.
> O Céu aqui continua limpinho
> edito www.myspace.com/ladrecords



Excelente achado Santos, esse disco recompilatório tem lá algo que não sabia existir "Lana - A roda da Vida" , muito bonito, vou procurar este disco!  Este é o meu tipo de música junto com a musica clássica!  

Agora on topic  
Por aqui já tenho céu azul e as nuvens esfumaram-se num abrir e fechar de olhos!  
A pressão subiu para os 1009 hPa e tenho 11,2ºC.


----------



## Fernando_ (8 Fev 2007 às 13:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas é como a noticia diz..para entrar em Madrid é um caos por causa das obras nas circulares em volta de Madrid.



As obras em Madrid son noticia também em Portugal  
Em Madrid (Barajas), *8,7º*, *3,2 mm*. de chuva na última hora (dados do INM).
Chove sem descanso desde as 8 da manhana . Cantidades de entre *12* e *14* mm.


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas por aqui choveu toda a noite por agora tenho ceu com boas abertas e 9.1ºc. a intensidade de chuva que caiu foi normalissima  o vento entao nem se sente


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Depois da chuva, temos agora o sol a brilhar na Covilhã com uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade, mas com nuvens do lado da serra. Deve ter nevado no Maciço Central, porque nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura chegou a andar perto dos 0 graus e com precipitação.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

10,3ºC, sol e algumas nuvens. Choveu um pouco durante a noite e voltou a nevar nas montanhas a partir dos 1500-1600m. Deve ter sido um dos maiores nevões deste Inverno  
Parece que nos próximos dias vamos ter alguma acumulação nas montanhas, mas só em cotas elevadas.

Hoje: 6,9ºC / 10,5ºC (provavelmente a máxima ainda deve subir um pouco)


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui estão a entrar estratos muito compactos e baixos (com um padrão de linhas paralelas em espiral...curioso   ), com algum vento e estão uns amenos 14ºC.

Cheira-me a actividade nas próximas horas...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Yep, também estou a ver essas nuvens. Vamos ver o que vem aí.

Acabei de bater a máxima do ano. Sigo com 18,2ºC


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



HotSpot disse:


> Yep, também estou a ver essas nuvens. Vamos ver o que vem aí.
> 
> Acabei de bater a máxima do ano. Sigo com 18,2ºC



isso ja sao temperaturas de primavera já da para andar de manga curta


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a temperatura recomeçou a baixar 14.9 (enfim).
O céu está com pouca nublosidade e a pressão 1009 hpa


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2007 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já vai a descer. A máxima ficou mesmo nos 18,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2007 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde a todos!  Hoje aqui em São Miguel, estamos a ter uma tarde verdadeiramente primaveril. Com o sol a brilhar com intensidade e as temperaturas bem agradaveis.

Ponta Delgada está com 17º e 88% de humidade e o Nordeste está com 18,5º e 51% de Humidade.

Vamos ver o que é que o fim de semana nos vai reservar Mas tudo indica que vai ser de chuva


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ainda com 16º, ao longe avista-se um céu negro azulado, bem carregado de água. Vai ser na hora de regresso a casa que vai vir outro dilúvio. O vento que traz as nuvens continua de noroeste.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2007 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde pessoal, por aki os meus extremos foram de 12,2ºc e 17,2ºc neste momento sigo com 14,7ºc e o céu a ameaçar mais uma descarga...


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 17:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!  Hoje aqui em São Miguel, estamos a ter uma tarde verdadeiramente primaveril. Com o sol a brilhar com intensidade e as temperaturas bem agradaveis.
> Ponta Delgada está com 17º e 88% de humidade e o Nordeste está com 18,5º e 51% de Humidade.
> Vamos ver o que é que o fim de semana nos vai reservar Mas tudo indica que vai ser de chuva



É verdade, tenho andado há muitos dias à espera de encontrar uma imagem sem nuvens no Modis para ver se já havia rasto de neve no Pico dos Açores ou nos Picos da Madeira, e hoje vi os Açores duma forma que não é muito habitual em pleno Inverno, céu completamente limpo em quase todo o arquipelago.

Não há neve no Pico, mas deve haver boa ondulação, pois vê-se o branco da rebentação das ondas até do espaço.

Imagens: Terra 02/08/07 Hoje 12:45 UTC 

*Arquipélago:*






*Grupo Ocidental*
-Corvo
-Flores





*Grupo Central*
- Faial
- Graciosa
- Pico 
- São Jorge
- Terceira





*Grupo Oriental*
- São Miguel
- Santa Maria






*
Imagem original (7Mb)*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2007039124501-2007039125001.250m.jpg


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 17:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ou é de mim ou aquele ar frio por trás está andar muito rápido para o meu gosto, espero que não origine grande instabilidade quando chocar com terra ou quando apanhar o quente  
Hoje de noite podemos ter problemas localmente, isto no Norte 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-wv.html


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui a temperatura chegou aos 12,3ºC
Esteve tarde Primavera autentico  
Mas agora o céu ja esta a ficar outra vez nublado
Sigo com 8,5ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 14,7ºC até ao momento depois de uma tarde de sol agora já chove moderadamente  14,6ºC e 1009hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2007 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Fim de Tarde continua agradavel, embora na montanha, por detrás da freguesia onde trabalho, já esteja coberta de nuvens. Trabalho proximo da Lagoa do Fogo (Pico da Barrosa, 947m) , numa freguesia que fica a cerca de 100 a 200m a cima do Nivel do Mar. Ribeira Chã.

para os curiosos podem visitar a página que eu estou a construir sobre o museu onde trabalho www.ribeirachamuseus.com.sapo.pt

A temperatura ás 16h era de 17,9º em Ponta Delgada e 17,6º no Nordeste.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas a por cá a máxima ficou nos escaldantes 14,7ºC
Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC e o céu começa a nublar-se novamente.

Fiquei triste com a malta do termómetro , ninguém viu ou ninguém arriscou a comentar ? Deixam lá que o Alex não nos faz mal   

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=28888&postcount=329


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a por cá a máxima ficou nos escaldantes 14,7ºC
> Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC e o céu começa a nublar-se novamente.
> 
> Fiquei triste com a malta do termómetro , ninguém viu ou ninguém arriscou a comentar ? Deixam lá que o Alex não nos faz mal
> ...



Por acaso não tinha visto este post! realmente é uma diferença assustadora de alertas de uma fronteira para a outra mas eu acho um pouco exagerados os alertas em Espanha! então Portugal teria de estar a beira do vermelho pois somos os primeiros a levar com estas frentes e estamos mais expostos aos ventos esta situação seria de risco muito elevado caso aquela depressão viesse mais perto do NW da PI mas não é o caso logo o risco não é assim tão elevado quanto isso na minha opinião...recordo que estaríamos a levar com um temporal duro a partir desta hora não fosse aquela ciclogenese se ter ficado tão a norte


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 18:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a por cá a máxima ficou nos escaldantes 14,7ºC
> Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC e o céu começa a nublar-se novamente.
> 
> Fiquei triste com a malta do termómetro , ninguém viu ou ninguém arriscou a comentar ? Deixam lá que o Alex não nos faz mal
> ...



Peço desculpa, mas não tinha visto  
Eu acho que tanto o INM como o IM estão a exagerar um pouco a situação.


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Só depois daquele mergulho (por cima dos Açores) que vem lá atrás é que eu _olho outra vez_ para o mapa...


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2007 às 18:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a por cá a máxima ficou nos escaldantes 14,7ºC
> Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC e o céu começa a nublar-se novamente.
> 
> Fiquei triste com a malta do termómetro , ninguém viu ou ninguém arriscou a comentar ? Deixam lá que o Alex não nos faz mal
> ...



Boas kim, olha sinceramente nem sei o k dizer de um quadro dakeles, nas zonas fronteiriças o clima deve ser idêntico pra não dizer igual mas de alerta amarelo pra laranja é um saltinho e depende do responsável pelos serviços, mas de nenhum alerta pra alerta laranja já se torna complicado.
Verdade é k até esta hora ainda nada de anormal se passou aki pela minha zona, tempo simplesmente invernoso com chuva e algum vento, mas normalíssimo se olharmos pros dias com chuva na tabela de 61-90 e nos lembrarmos de como a chuva caía á uns anos atrás...
Neste noite vamos ver qual do institutos tinha ou não razão... 
Por aki sigo com 14,4ºc e chuva fraca...


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui, parece que a Primavera vai começar umas semanas mais cedo este ano.
Agora para a noite o céu começa a ficar mais nublado, mas a temperatura (8,9ºC) continua elevada.

Hoje: 6,9ºC / 11,3ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 18:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Continua a chuva moderada o vento é fraco agora... 14,4ºC e 1009hpa...


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A chuva é forte agora


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 18:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ora nem mais, Também me parece exagerado o de Espanha. Até o nosso terá ficado aquém do que realmente tem sucedido (por cá apesar da chuva persistente durante muitas horas, com períodos moderados e um vento que é simplesmente chato e não mais que isso, nada de anormal a registar).

Agora outro ponto é o não colocar alerta nenhum... Na minha perspectiva, os alertas DEVEM ser essencialmente preventivos e colocar as pessoas e meios em "stand by". Por isso longe do vermelho o que está colocado, acho que foi bem colocado , com excepção do Distrito de Évora onde o vento e a chuva se fizeram sentir com intensidade (especialmente na sua metade mais a Sul).
Sei que há quem defenda muita cautela nos avisos que se dão, defendendo a _histeria colectiva_ !, Mas eu acho que para esse alarmismo se verificar depende essencialmente da forma como os media informam e nada mais que isso. Por isso o que urgentemente se necessitava de fazer era "ensinar" este quadrante da sociedade portuguesa a ser normal, ou seja a informar e deixarem-se de "interpretar" pela sua lupa pessoal aquilo que de que não têm conhecimentos suficientes para o fazer .

Em Espanha já têm outra cultura da informação, apesar de terem a dita imprensa cor-de-rosa completamente podre e doentia, e informam com naturalidade e desprovidos de sensacionalismos. 
Por isso o INM, à cautela, é mais arrojado nos seus avisos SAM.


----------



## Nuno (8 Fev 2007 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chove em setúbal com muita intensidade, e ja se nota o vento a aumentar


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chuva FORTE aqui por Setubal neste momento já corre muita água pela estrada


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 Já não é muito forte é... TORRENCIAL


----------



## Nuno (8 Fev 2007 às 19:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Já não é muito forte é... TORRENCIAL



Yap, possas mesmo forte, com o vento entao, aqui no meu quarto ate se houve ela a bater na minha janela


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olhem a queda da temperatura ás 8h.(aqui por Queluz)


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2007 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Periodo da manha 28 Litrosas
Fim da Tarde 8 Litrosas.

Dá um total para hoje de 36mm de precipitação. Nada mau


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bempor aki a temperatura continua a descer lentamente e sigo com 13,6ºc a chuva caíu de forma torrencial ás 19h00, agora é chuvisco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2007 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

No noroeste peninsular ja se registou uma rajada de vento de 96 Km/h no litotal galego... Previsão de ventos até 120 Km|h na costa e de 100 nas terras altas... Lá para segunda feira segundo meteo galicia a temperauta desce mas as precipitações desaparecem terça feira... Em Sintra não chove neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 20:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado á bocado choveu com intensidade durante 45 minutos.

A minha máxima foi de 16.0ºC (16:00) agora estou com 14.8ºC e humdiade 54%.

O vento está intenso vindo de noroeste.

A pressão subiu e está em 1010hpa.


----------



## jPdF (8 Fev 2007 às 20:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui em Coimbra o meu termómetro que desde as 19 horas não desce abaixo dos 14.3 e não sobe acima dos 14.5...ainda ali naquela dança 
A chuva é fraca e por vezes nula!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Fev 2007 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Juventude que me lê!Por aqui já se ouve o rugido!

Porto:

Vento moderado com rajadas ja bastante fortes
Chuva fracota mas persistente e trovoada
Temperatura 13.8ºC
HR 100%
1004 hPa


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 20:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelas 20h caiu um verdadeiro dilúvio aqui em Braga acompanha de trovoada... há muito tempo que não via assim o tempo tão virulento  

Max/Min 14,7/9,2ºC

Neste momento, 11.9ºC e 1002hPa com tendência a descer.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Pelas 20h caiu um verdadeiro dilúvio aqui em Braga acompanha de trovoada... há muito tempo que não via assim o tempo tão virulento
> 
> Max/Min 14,7/9,2ºC
> 
> Neste momento, 11.9ºC e 1002hPa com tendência a descer.



Fogo....Por Lisboa nada de grave...chuva normal para a epoca...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas não tinha visto
> Eu acho que tanto o INM como o IM estão a exagerar um pouco a situação.



Eu acho esta situação é uma sitação normal para epoca, e não tem nada de anormal...

Mas prontos...tanta refilice com dos alertas...Desta vez quem me parece que está errado é o INM espanhol....enfim..


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelo satélite da para ver essa actividade na ultima hora no norte mas esta no pico não vai durar muito mais!! aqui por baixo é que já era  apenas pode vir aguaceiros ...14,6ºC e 1009hpa


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais, Também me parece exagerado o de Espanha. Até o nosso terá ficado aquém do que realmente tem sucedido (por cá apesar da chuva persistente durante muitas horas, com períodos moderados e um vento que é simplesmente chato e não mais que isso, nada de anormal a registar).
> 
> Agora outro ponto é o não colocar alerta nenhum... Na minha perspectiva, os alertas DEVEM ser essencialmente preventivos e colocar as pessoas e meios em "stand by". Por isso longe do vermelho o que está colocado, acho que foi bem colocado , com excepção do Distrito de Évora onde o vento e a chuva se fizeram sentir com intensidade (especialmente na sua metade mais a Sul).
> Sei que há quem defenda muita cautela nos avisos que se dão, defendendo a _histeria colectiva_ !, Mas eu acho que para esse alarmismo se verificar depende essencialmente da forma como os media informam e nada mais que isso. Por isso o que urgentemente se necessitava de fazer era "ensinar" este quadrante da sociedade portuguesa a ser normal, ou seja a informar e deixarem-se de "interpretar" pela sua lupa pessoal aquilo que de que não têm conhecimentos suficientes para o fazer .
> ...




O problema é a comunicação social...Qualquer alerta agora é noticia...e isso amplifica as situações...E sinceramente já me anda a enjoa um bocadinho a comunicação social


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 21:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aí está o registo das trovoadas no Minho:


----------



## jPdF (8 Fev 2007 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui começou a chover com bastante intensidade à aproximadamente 20minutos, o termómetro agora já chegou aos 13.8 e o vento faz-se ouvir e é com bastante intensidade!


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui só começou a chover há pouco, mais ou menos desde as 20 h. O vento também se começou a fazer sentir.
A temperatura é que está muito elevada, 8,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tá um vento fortissimo já tive uma rajada de 48km/h


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 22:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,
Por aqui não chove, o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade mas nada de muito significativo, de resto a temperatura está elevada 13.4ºC e a pressão a subir 1012 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui chuva e vento fortes


----------



## Iceberg (8 Fev 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Noite a todos!  

Aqui por Braga já acalmou. Foi um episódio de grande intensidade, com trovoada, chuva forte, vento com rajadas fortes e algum garnizo, mas de breve intensidade.

Agora aguardemos pela próxima perturbação que não deve trazer nada mais além de um fim-de-semana "morrinhento" e muito húmido, além de ameno.

Neste momento, aqui em Braga, 12,3º com tendência de descida.


----------



## Nuno (8 Fev 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui vento moderado, céu  nublado...Pessol recebi agora fotos da neve na holanda mais propiamente de eindhoven, tenho um amigo meu que foi para lá viver ah cerca de 6 meses, i foi a 1º vez que nevou este inverno lá, mas o problema é que ñ consigu por as fotos, o problema e mesmo da minha net, já ñ sei o que fazer mais, vou ter mesmo ke formatar o pc


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aumentou a intensidade da chuva e do vento. A temperatura também desceu um pouco (7,6ºC).


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a temperatura está pelos 6,8ºC
Agora acalmou mas há cerca de uma hora caiu uma grande chuvada e ouviu-se o trovão pelo menos eu ouvi.
Dados:
Temperatura Máxima 11.4°C às 15:32 
Temperatura Aparente Máxima 13.6°C às 1:45 
Rajada Máxima do Vento 58km/hr às 21:49 
Precipitação (Hoje) 29mm 
1006hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Noite a todos.

Por aqui seguimos agora com 15,9º em Ponta Delgada e 15,6º no Nordeste

Hoje a tarde foi de céu praticamente limpo, mas a nuvens voltaram a aparecer em força ao final do dia


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui agora sim o vento ruge "forte e feio", não chove a temperatura encontra-se nos 12.3C e a pressão em 1013 hpa


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 23:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A chuva por agora parou, mas o vento continua. A temperatura desceu para 6,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2007 às 23:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado mas com as nuvens a andar á velocidade da luz.

Estoucom 13.6ºC e humidade 72%.

O vento está moderado/forte rajada máxima de 55.3 km/h

A pressão está nos 1013hpa.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui todo mais calmo desde à umas horas vento fraco por vezes moderado nada de chuva  e céu agora pouco nublado até amanha a noite temos mais temperatura nos 14,1ºC e 1011hpa


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Iceberg disse:


> Boa Noite a todos!
> 
> Aqui por Braga já acalmou. Foi um episódio de grande intensidade, com trovoada, chuva forte, vento com rajadas fortes e algum garnizo, mas de breve intensidade.
> 
> ...



Oh iceberg tens de ver esse teu termómetro. Os meus dois termómetros dão 10.6ºC e 10.7ºC... e eu que moro no meio de prédios


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Oh iceberg tens de ver esse teu termómetro. Os meus dois termómetros dão 10.6ºC e 10.7ºC... e eu que moro no meio de prédios



Minho  confessa lá que tens a sonda mesmo ao lado do frigorifico.  






Neste momento tenho 12,2ºC e 1011 hPa. O vento já foi moderado, agora parece tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho  confessa lá que tens a sonda mesmo ao lado do frigorifico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
É o micro-clima da minha rua... as ilhas de calor urbanas são um mito! E os meus  termómetros provam-no


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mas podes ver aqui que o mal é geral, o polo norte do Minho  

http://www.weatherunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=braga,+portugal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2007 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho  confessa lá que tens a sonda mesmo ao lado do frigorifico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que aconteceram aos registos sobre Braga?   Nunca aparecem agora. Tu sabes Kim??


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Oh iceberg tens de ver esse teu termómetro. Os meus dois termómetros dão 10.6ºC e 10.7ºC... e eu que moro no meio de prédios





Minho disse:


> É o micro-clima da minha rua... as ilhas de calor urbanas são um mito! E os meus  termómetros provam-no



Minho como é que calibras os teus termómetros?


----------



## jPdF (9 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em coimbra despeço-me com 12.6, sem chuva e com um ventinho apreciável...
Vou chonar...amanha é dia de Exame...


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho como é que calibras os teus termómetros?



Não calibro, ponho as pilhas e já está


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O que aconteceram aos registos sobre Braga?   Nunca aparecem agora. Tu sabes Kim??



Também não sei. Ao que parece internamente (no IM) há dados, agora se são desta estação ou de outr não sei. É uma vergonha e estamos a falar de uma cidade capital de distrito  



jPdF disse:


> Em coimbra despeço-me com 12.6, sem chuva e com um ventinho apreciável...
> Vou chonar...amanha é dia de Exame...



Boa sorte jPdF!  E nada de cabular  



Minho disse:


> Não calibro, ponho as pilhas e já está



Hummm, ok é que quería também tirar 2 graus aos meus, como tenho 12,2ºC, ficava com 10ºC certinhos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Meus amigos, ao contrário daí me despeço com uma noite calma e uns primaveris 15,8º graus em Ponta Delgada e no Nordeste. 

Se conseguir arranjar umas fotos do Tornado da Lagoa amanhã ponho-as aqui no forum


----------



## Mago (9 Fev 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Desceu a temperatura repentinamente para 5,5ºC, vento moderado e sem chuva

O programa da 2 que acabou há pouco foi bastante interessante


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Espectáculo,por aqui começou o vendaval a sério, a luz ameaça!!!  

O céu está praticamente limpo e as nuvens passam a toda a velocidade! 
Já voaram chapas de uma obra aqui perto parecia uma bomba!!!   
Acompanhem na Web Cam!!!

A temp. nos 11,9ºC e a pressão nos 1013 hPa com indicação de subida na estação!


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aí vou xonar  

A pressão sobe em flecha em 5 horas já subiu de 6hPa - 1008hPa  

Temp actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olhem o que lá vem... será para amanhã? Mais caos para quem for trabalhar logo de manhã. A BT não vai ter mãos a medir...boa sorte, pessoal.


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 03:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

nao tive a oportunidade de passar a noite com voces  cheguei agora a casa, por volta das 22:30 ocorreu uma tempestade como já nao via a muito por estas bandas, granizo, vento, chuva , filmei algumas coisas amanha vou tentar colocar os videos  até já


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2007 às 05:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki continua tudo calmo, céu limpo algum vento e temperatura nos 11,8ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (9 Fev 2007 às 08:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia...dorminhocos  


Por aqui, com céu algo nublado...

Temp. 10,1ºC

Humid. 84%

Pressão 1018hPa

Vento 10Km O


... com vontade de nublar bastante 




*Spiritmind*, sobe por aí esse vídeo para o pessoal ver


----------



## mocha (9 Fev 2007 às 09:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia pessoal, nada melhor que a chegada da sexta feira   
bem ontem tive um bocado de dificuldade em adormecer o vento assobia me a janela com alguma intensidade.
agora ta sol, nem sombra de vento e sigo com 13.1ºC
BOM FIM DE SEMANA


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> nao tive a oportunidade de passar a noite com voces  cheguei agora a casa, por volta das 22:30 ocorreu uma tempestade como já nao via a muito por estas bandas, granizo, vento, chuva , filmei algumas coisas amanha vou tentar colocar os videos  até já



   

Fogo...por Lisboa nada de anormal se passou.... 

Pessoal como foi no resto do pais?? Só para ter ideia se os alertas tiveram ou não razão de ser


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado durante a noite teve muito nublado a ainda cairam algumas pingas.

O vento foi moderado/forte durante a noite a minha rajada máxima foi de 55.4 Km/h a minha minima foi de 10.7 (4:25) agora sigo com 15.6ºC e humidade 32%.

A pressão está nos 1007hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui nada de especial durante a noite. O vento soprou moderado e andou nõ maximo com rajadas de 30km/h.

A minima foi de 10,4ºC às 6:38

Agora já vou com 17,0ºC


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Oops, acho que vamos perder esta depressão...


----------



## jPdF (9 Fev 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Coimbra a mínima foi de 10.1...Agora sigo nos 16.6...Esta noite nem uma pinguinha....pelo menos que eu me tivesse apercebido  
O vento está calmo...e no céu estão nuvens altas (e já esteve limpo a meio da manhã)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Fev 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias pessoal!!

K frente que passou por cima sem deixar rasto  

K desilusao!!

Neste momento estou com 16.4Cº e um sol radiante!!

Tive uma min de: 11.8Cº

E cheira a tropical!!   Agora sim é inverno em VRSA!!

O sub-tropical a funcionar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Fev 2007 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

DADO INTERESSANTE: ontem registei a temp mais alta do ano de 20.4Cº e a chuver


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Luis França disse:


> Oops, acho que vamos perder esta depressão...



Mas isso já é normal tudo foge de nós talvez ainda caiam umas pinguitas


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal!!Por aqui tive uma noite muito calma vento no máximo moderado mas como tenho o quarto virado a sul nem o ouvi  mínima de 11,1ºC agora tenho céu limpo apenas com algumas nuvens perdidas mas para a tarde vai cobrir o céu e  a chuva vai entrar de norte para sul para o fim da tarde e noite  temperatura actual 15,0ºC e pressão em 1022hpa ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia Pessoal do Forum   Hoje voltamos ao tempo caracteristico dos Açores. Aqui em São Miguel, o céu encontra-se muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro á mistura. Algum vento de Sul e Sudoeste, principalmente aqui na costa sul da Ilha onde me encontro. 
A Humidade varia entre os 97% em Ponta Delgada e os 72% no Nordeste. Ponta Delgada está com 17,1º e o Nordeste com 19º, temperaturas já de primavera


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 13:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas por aqui céu limpo com 10ºc, dia calminho de mais não esperava


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Depois da chuva, do granizo e do vento, quem manda na Covilhã é o sol, com uns agradáveis 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Nota-se menos neve na Serra, pelo menos nas zonas que consegui ver (Penhas Douradas e Penhas da Saúde), mas pode ser que na Torre haja mais, porque a cota andou alta...


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

aqui esta o video de ontem pensava que estava bem melhor pois o telefone nao e grande espingarda  mas pelo som da bem para sentir a quantidade de precipitaçao que estava a cair  nem me atrevi a sair do carro. o video esta mesmo muito mau vale so pelo som

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5165278486106683217


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Voltou a nevar durante a noite e esta manhã já se via alguma neve a partir dos 1050 metros.
A Sanábria é que estava branquinha esta manhã.





Mesmo em cotas mais elevadas não acumulou muito por causa do vento muito forte.




Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado e registo 8,5ºC.
A mínima hoje foi de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Fev 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por Bragança muita chuva durante a noite, mas a 45 minutos da cidade caiu o maior nevão do ano na Sanabria. Está tudo branco... .Para esta noite o IM Espanhol prevê acumulação de mais 10cm de neve na Sanabria...


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

5,6º há momentos, nebulosidade estratificada no horizonte


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom registo Dan, bastam uns km e voilá


----------



## mocha (9 Fev 2007 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bem de manha um sol, agora ja apareceram nuvens, vamos esperar pra ver o k acontece, entretanto ja cheguei aos 17ºC


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2007 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Voltou a nevar durante a noite e esta manhã já se via alguma neve a partir dos 1050 metros.
> A Sanábria é que estava branquinha esta manhã.
> 
> 
> ...



Que belas imagens Dan


----------



## Mago (9 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui hoje nao choveu, céu com nuvens mas quando abre o sol aquece bem, chegou aos 10,2ºC , a minima nao desceu dos 5ºC
Agora estão 9,1ºC
A pressão subiu muito de 1008hpa para 1018hpa Hoje


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 16:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Está a começar a surgir a formação e mais   
aproveitem pq amanhãvai estar um bom dia de transição pq depois só para o dia 13, já actualizei a previsão ontem no blog. 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2007 às 16:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki hoje tive uma mínima de 11,4ºc e a máxima vai em 18,2ºc o céu tá a ficar nublado mas sem ameaçar chuva, mas segundo o gfs só por volta das 20 horas é k a precipitação entra...


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2007 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Depois duma manhã primaveril, agora tenho por cima um bom tecto de nuvens, com a curiosidade de as nuvens baixas se deslocaram a grande velocidade numa direcção diferente das nuvens mais altas.

Não estou no meu posto habitual de Oeiras, mas perto de Sintra. Aqui fica uma foto do momento, com a serra de Sintra em fundo.


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Já está a chover moderadamente desde há 30 minutos e parece que vai ser sustentada por umas horas para amanhã acordarmos com um bonito dia i.e. acima do Tejo


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> aqui esta o video de ontem pensava que estava bem melhor pois o telefone nao e grande espingarda  mas pelo som da bem para sentir a quantidade de precipitaçao que estava a cair  nem me atrevi a sair do carro. o video esta mesmo muito mau vale so pelo som
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5165278486106683217



Até sei onde filmaste isso, não sei o nome da rua , mas é a que sai da Praça Cental (a que tem o estacionamento subterrâneo) e vai para a Torre 
Bom registo, mas no encontro vamos fazer uma colecta para te comprar-mos um télélé em condições!  



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 5,6º há momentos, nebulosidade estratificada no horizonte



Ás 15h estavam no Porto menos de 6ºC!!!   
Seringador isso é frio a sério! Nunca esperei . Tu não te esqueceste de colocar um 1 antes do cinco nem nada! 

Por cá dia ameno com uma mínima que ainda foi abaixo do que eu estava à espera: 6,3ºC.
A pressão deu um _pulão_, dos 1011 de ontem tenho hoje 1021 hPa.  
Neste momento tenho 13,5ºC. com céu parcialmente nublado, mas nada de ameaçador.
A registar ainda, ontem de madrugada pouco depois das 2h que começou um vendaval com alguma intensidade por cá e durou até por volta das 4h.
Chuva é que nada!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Até sei onde filmaste isso, não sei o nome da rua , mas é a que sai da Praça Cental (a que tem o estacionamento subterrâneo) e vai para a Torre
> Bom registo, mas no encontro vamos fazer uma colecta para te comprar-mos um télélé em condições!
> 
> amigo kim pelos vistos conheces bem a covilha  e nessa rua mesmo que estavas a falar, e junto ao pelourinho. boa ideia posso escolher a marca do telelé quero um nokia n95  eu tenho um qtek s200 mas a camara daquilo é pessima
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Até sei onde filmaste isso, não sei o nome da rua , mas é a que sai da Praça Cental (a que tem o estacionamento subterrâneo) e vai para a Torre
> Bom registo, mas no encontro vamos fazer uma colecta para te comprar-mos um télélé em condições!
> 
> 
> ...




As 16H estavam 13.9ºC no porto

O seringador tava com fome e andou a comer o 1


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> As 16H estavam 13.9ºC no porto
> 
> O seringador tava com fome e andou a comer o 1



por aqui estao 10ºc fantabulasticos graus 
que temperaturas tao altas


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2007 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde termometrómaníacos, isto continua chato até dizer chega, nem chove nem a temperatura desce... Tive hoje uma máxima de 18,2ºc e neste momento tenho 15,1ºc o céu está todo nublado desde as 16h30 mas só espero chuva por volta 19/20 horas...


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui começou agora a chover com rajadas de vento forte
temp 8.8ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 18:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom malta por aqui céu muito nublado e algum vento toda a tarde agora comçaram a cair umas pingas.

A minha máxima foi de 16.4ºC (14:36) agora estou com 14.4ºC e humidade 56%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento é fraco/moderado.


----------



## Mago (9 Fev 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Uma das curiosidades é as subidas e descidas tao repentinas da temperatura, ainda há pouco mais de uma hora tinha quase nove graus agora já vai em 6,5ºC se calhar ate a noite sobe outra vez...
Descem e sobem 2ºC as vezes em menos de uma hora.


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui já chove bem, temp 9.8ºc (webcam estação meterologica)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu tou á espera do vento acham que vai ser assim tão forte??

Vento moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h) de noroeste, rodando
gradualmente para sudoeste. Nas terras altas do Norte e Centro,
o vento soprará forte a muito forte (45 a 70 km/h) de oeste, com
rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, tornando-se excepcionalmente forte
(75 a 90 km/h) com rajadas até 130 km/h a partir da tarde.

Isto pelo IM...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui vento moderado 14.4ºC e aguaceiros um pouco fortes.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2007 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima ficou pelos 15,6ºC o céu foi ficando muito nublado a partir do meio da tarde e a partir das 19 começou a pingar a partir dai até ao momento pegou e tem estado a chover fraco temperatura actual 14,7ºC e 1020hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 20:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A malta do sul vai lavar a cara


----------



## rozzo (9 Fev 2007 às 20:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

pois, parece que vai passar uma bela chuvada mesmo a beirinha de lisboa 
daqui a nada tá o pessoal de Setubal aqui aos saltos


----------



## Nuno (9 Fev 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> pois, parece que vai passar uma bela chuvada mesmo a beirinha de lisboa
> daqui a nada tá o pessoal de Setubal aqui aos saltos



   Precizamos de chuva Vai ser uma chuvinha bem vinda


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olhem a minha imaginação a trabalhar...É um homem a andar para trás


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olhem a minha imaginação a trabalhar...É um homem a andar para trás


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 Boa Noite a todos

Aqui em São Miguel está uma noite calma. Nem parece que amanhã vamos ter chuva

Noite de Primavera com 16º em Ponta Delgada e Nordeste


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olhem a minha imaginação a trabalhar...É um homem a andar para trás



  

Realmente.... fantástico! Isto tem mão do kimcarvalho


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2007 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite amigos,
Por aqui não há vento, céu pouco nublado, temperatura de 14.2ºC e pressão 1020 hpa


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aqui  uma noite de chuva moderada a fraca mais fraca do que moderada para dizer a verdade...temperatura a subir neste momento igualei a máxima do dia com 15,6ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui esta uma ventania que ja me deu cabo do sensor da estaçao      vou ver se csg arranjar isto


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki parou de chover o vento sopra fraco e a temp segue nos 15,2ºc...


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Estofex pinta a coisa interessante....



> ... Coastal areas of NW Portugal / Spain...
> 
> Decided to upgrade a small area to a level-1, because conditions will become more favorable for isolated thunderstorm development. Cold front will reach the area at about 23-00Z and mid-levels will also start to cool-down. Therefore a marginal instability release seems to be realistic.
> DLS will be around 25m/s and should support a severe wind gust threat* but also won't exclude an isolated tornado report along the coastal areas *( LL shear about 15m/s ).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado a chuva parou á 1h30.

Estou com 15.3ºC e humidade 80%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento tá moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui 16,4º; hoje não choveu; a pressão atmosférica ---- hpa não está a dar valores


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 16,4º; hoje não choveu; a pressão atmosférica ---- hpa não está a dar valores



Viva Rogpacheco, andavas desaparecido  


Em Melgaço estão 12,9ºC. 
A minha estação meteorológica faz uns desenhos ameaçadores de vento e chuva


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E vou com 15,5ºC e 1019hpa nesta altura a chuva já lá vai domingo temos mais  e para a semana é um fartote


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 01:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Viva Rogpacheco, andavas desaparecido



Uma semana um pouco complicada e com alguma falta de tempo...
Parece ser uma boa estação, a que tu tens ai na foto


----------



## Mago (10 Fev 2007 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui choveu 5mm, agora céu muito nublado
Vento forte de Oeste, temperatura em 9,5ºC
1026hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Fev 2007 às 01:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui já chove bem, temp 9.8ºc (webcam estação meterologica)



Viva o luxo 2 webcams!!!  . Era o que eu dizia ontem.. ainda montas uma rede pela estrada acima até à Torre!  
É uma bela ideia! Comprar uma dessas de 10 euros e têr sempre a estação online!  



Mário Barros disse:


> A malta do sul vai lavar a cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 E que imaginação!! Fantástico!  E tens jeitinho para o desenho e tudo!  

Quanto ao lavar de cara  Morreu ao chegar à praia  

Por aqui tenho 11,7ºC com uma pressão de 1021hPa e chuviscos. Choveu ainda qualuqer coisita entre as 19:30h e as 21h, a partir daí é mais chuvisco que outra coisa, mas a cair bem até escorre nas ruas!  
O vento é fraco e nada de mais.


----------



## Mago (10 Fev 2007 às 01:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Quem disse que essas estações não dá para estarem Online 24 horas???
eheheheh boa ideia spiritmind


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 02:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Viva o luxo 2 webcams!!!  . Era o que eu dizia ontem.. ainda montas uma rede pela estrada acima até à Torre!
> É uma bela ideia! Comprar uma dessas de 10 euros e têr sempre a estação online!
> 
> 
> ...




qualquer dia as instalaºoes do INm são por estas bandas  
ao menos escuso de andar sempre a dizer as temperaturas


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 02:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> Quem disse que essas estações não dá para estarem Online 24 horas???
> eheheheh boa ideia spiritmind


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Fev 2007 às 02:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> qualquer dia as instalaºoes do INm são por estas bandas
> ao menos escuso de andar sempre a dizer as temperaturas



Nem mais!  Tens é de acertar o relógio à estação... Prece mal spirit  olha que agora é online!  



Mago disse:


> Quem disse que essas estações não dá para estarem Online 24 horas???
> eheheheh boa ideia spiritmind



Mago para as nossas (a gigantona do LIDL) teremos de comprar pelo menos 4 webcams e juntar a imagem para se conseguir visualizar o painel todo!   .

A novidade por aqui é apenas a juntar ao chovisco, o nevoeiro.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 02:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem mais!  Tens é de acertar o relógio à estação... Prece mal spirit  olha que agora é online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como sempre reparas em tudo  já está, por falar em lidl esta tb e de la, mas na 2 feira vao ter uma promoçao de uma estaçao muito melhor que antes estava  a 30euros por 15euros acho que vou la ver se vale a pena 

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070213.p.Estacao_meteorologica
ate amanha


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 02:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora e estou já farto deste tempo, ainda se a chuva fosse a sério e não isto k se tem visto... 
Sigo com temp dignas de abril a esta hora, 15,2ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 13.1ºC (7:18) agora tou com 16.1ºC e humidade 44%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento sopra fraco.

Que venha chuva logo á noite


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 17ºC; pressão 1030hpa


----------



## Santos (10 Fev 2007 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia,
Por aqui sol entre as núvens, 15.2ºC e 1023 hpa (cheira a Primavera)


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia pessoal!!Por aqui a minha mínima foi de 13,1ºC (8:19)...neste momento céu muito nublado e a temperatura mais alta deste ano 17,2ºC a esta hora pressão de 1024hpa


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Primavera é aqui, são 11:48 e estou a uma decima de bater o maximo do ano.

Agora vou com *18,4ºC*


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Está um verdadeiro dia horrível, 14.8ºC  
Só deve arrefecer lá para 2ª-feira...


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Está um verdadeiro dia horrível, 14.8ºC
> Só deve arrefecer lá para 2ª-feira...



é o chamado arrefecimento com uns toques do aquecimento   
que mes


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E já vou com 19,0ºC

Será que hoje ainda chego aos 20ºC


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoa, eu por aki tenho céu nublado e a temp segue nos 19,2ºc  depois de ter registado a mínima de 13,2ºc...
Nunca mas arrefece...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 16.4ºC e humidade 57%.

Pressão 1023hpa.

O vento está calmo.

Festa logo á noite    se nada mudar.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 16:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem bati o record deste ano, estou com 19,9ºc e já registei 20,9ºc ...


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2007 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Bem bati o record deste ano, estou com 19,9ºc e já registei 20,9ºc ...



O ano passado tb registei 20º, qual o espanto? Sabes qual a media das maximas de lx?


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu muito nublado.
> 
> Estou com 16.4ºC e humidade 57%.
> 
> ...



a ver se essa chuvinha vem ate nos


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki sigo com o céu a ameaçar chuva á bastante tempo, a temp segue alta nos 17,7ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



LUPER disse:


> O ano passado tb registei 20º, qual o espanto? Sabes qual a media das maximas de lx?



Boas LUPER, o espanto é não ser muito normal apesar de já este ano ter registado 20,1 no mês de janeiro, mas dos registos k tenho a faquia dos 20ºc costuma ser atingida não em dias chuvosos apesar de ter tmb temperaturas altas nestas condições mas sim em dias de predominância anticiclónica com ar mais quente em altitude, a primavera anticipada. 
Em Lisboa a normal de 61-90 para o mês de Fevereiro é de:

Min. 9,0ºc__Máx. 15,6ºc__Precipitação média. 110,8mm__NºMédio de dias c/chuva. 15__ 
Continua a temp a descer...17,2ºc e nada de chuva...


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tive a máxima mais quente este ano com 18,2ºC(13:35) chuva fraca em Setúbal durante a tarde a caminho do Montijo chuva por vezes moderada não contava com ela a cair assim hoje! neste momento céu muito nublado e 16,0ºC,1024hpa...


----------



## Mago (10 Fev 2007 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui a máxima andou pelo 11,5ºC
céu muito nublado com pouca chuva ( 1mm)
1022hpa
Agora 9,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aki nada de chuva e a temp segue nos 15,7ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tive máxima de 17.2ºC e agora estou com 15.4ºC e humidade 67%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento é fraquito.

Malta está cada vez mais perto


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nos Açores deve estar a cair bem....


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2007 às 22:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tenho uns incriveis 9,7ºC com céu com algumas nuvens. A máxima foi de 12,0ºC e a mínima de 7,5ºC.

(G.D. Bragança nos 1/4 de final da taça e SLB de fora )


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui 14,4ºC; céu limpo; 1030hpa


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mais um dia com pouca chuva e valores elevados de temperatura.

Hoje: 7,8ºC / 12,8ºC

Neste momento, céu nublado e ainda 10,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuviscos.

Estou com 15.2ºC e humidade 98%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento nem senti-lo.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui vou com 15,6ºC, 1025hpa e céu muito nublado...


----------



## tozequio (11 Fev 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho uns incriveis 9,7ºC com céu com algumas nuvens. A máxima foi de 12,0ºC e a mínima de 7,5ºC.
> 
> (G.D. Bragança nos 1/4 de final da taça e SLB de fora )



   

Por aqui um misto de chuva miudinha e nevoeiro, neste momento 12.9ºC, hoje tive 8.4ºC/15.7ºC. Lá se vai a média de Fevereiro


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki chuvisca á cerca de 20 minutos e a temperatura segue nos 15,5ºc...Nunca mais passa este tempo quente...


----------



## Santos (11 Fev 2007 às 02:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia,
Por aqui chove tipo "chuveirinho", temp. 14.3ºC e pressão 1023 hpa


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2007 às 10:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chuva fraca e já 12,5ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui uma noite com alguma chuva mas o vento não se fez sentir.

A minha minima foi de 15.2 (0:08) agora estou com 15.7ºC/15.8ºC a humidade está nos 95%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1023hpa.

O vento está calmo.

A chuva deve estar para voltar a tarde nem que sejam só chuviscos como agora


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 15,4ºC 
Neste momento tenho chuviscos e uma temperatura já nos 17,7ºC,1024hpa


----------



## tozequio (11 Fev 2007 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mínima de 12.9ºC, neste momento 13.3ºC   Vai-se alternando entre o nevoeiro e a chuva.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora atingi a máxima do ano 18,6ºC não chove


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2007 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Extremos Ontem 19,1ºC - 12,8ºC

Hoje de chuva já tenho 3mm e a minima até agora foi de 16,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 16.2ºC e humidade 91%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento mal se sente.


----------



## Santos (11 Fev 2007 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado, 15,7ºC e pressão 1021 hpa


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui vou com céu muito nublado mas não choveu ainda desde o meio da manha!a temperatura está nos 18,1ºC parece que a máxima foi de 18,7ºC  pressão nos 1022hpa...


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2007 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem aqui em Melgaço chove moderado com períodos fortes desde as 13h...


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Finalmente um dia de chuva.
A máxima já chegou a 14,5ºC, mas neste momento registo 13,5ºC e chuva.


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Assim vai o dia por Melgaço....


----------



## tozequio (11 Fev 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem, por aqui a chuva nem tem sido muito intensa, estamos com um dia "londrino", com muito nevoeiro, que desaparece um pouco quando começa a cair a chuva miudinha. Extremos do dia 12.9ºC/13.5ºC e neste momento 13.3ºC.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Fev 2007 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem, aqui por Braga, um típico dia invernal, com muita chuva, às vezes forte, algum vento e muita, muita humidade. Nuvens muito baixas, visibilidade reduzida, enfim, um bom dia para estar em casa com as pantufas e o PC ligado no MeteoPT.  

Temperatura actual em Braga: 15,1º


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2007 às 18:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E vai continuar assim pela noite dentro....


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 18:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para aqui foi uma tarde estupida não choveu só esteve nublado e muita humidade no ar com temperaturas altas tipico de sub-tropical.

A minha máxima foi 16.5ºC (13:30) agora estou com 15.5ºC e humidade em 94%.

A pressão tá a baixar encontra-se em 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco vindo de oeste.


----------



## Santos (11 Fev 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chove, 14,8ºC e 1021 hpa


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui continua a chover com 12,7ºC neste momento.

Hoje: 10,5ºC / 14,5ºC 

Estes valores de temperatura são já mais próprios da 2ª quinzena de Abril do que dum mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui uns chuviscos que parecem lágrimas de passaros   

Estou com 15.3ºC humidade 100%.

Pressão 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tive mais uma máxima do ano 18,7ºC agora tenho 16,3ºC e 1021hpa chuviscou a pouco apenas isso...


----------



## Mago (11 Fev 2007 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Rajada Máxima do Vento 64km/hr às 16:02 
Temperatura Máxima 12.3°C às 14:38 
Temperatura Mínima 9.9°C às 0:00 
Precipitação (Hoje) 23mm 

Agora 11,3ºC, 
1016hpa
Chuva


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Fev 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Malta tudo bem por cá!?  

Estive o FDS fora e meteorológicamente falando foi assim:

Sábado - 10FEV07

Min: 10º
Máx: 17,6ºC

Hoje  - 11FEV07

Mín: 11,4ºC
Máx: 16ºC

A temperatura actula é de 13,9ºC, com algum vento mas nada de especial. A chuva por cá não foi nada de especial, apenas chuviscos e à tarde. Ou seja menos chuva que o GFS mostrára . A pressão está nos 1021 hPa.
Ambos dias com muito nubolosidade, foi pena foi a falta de precipitação .


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui foi um fim de semana um pouco chato mal choveu mas fez algum vento.

Agora estou com 15.3ºC humidade nos 100%.

A pressão é que baixa já vai nos 1020hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## jose leça (12 Fev 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui começo o dia com 14,4ºC, com chuva fraca, 100% de humidade. e vento moderado de SW. Ontem registei 14,7ºC / 14,1ºC.


----------



## tozequio (12 Fev 2007 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui acabei com 12.9ºC/13.5ºC e neste momento vou com uns emocionantes 13.2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2007 às 03:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki começo a semana com 15,9ºc vento forte, aumentou de intensidade na ultima hora e chuva nem vê-la...enfim uma chatice de tempo.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2007 às 04:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem este fim de semana quase não estive por aki mas parece k o este tempo tem deixado o forum um pouco morto. Vamos animar isto por aki, melhores tempos virão... 
Fico com muito vento temp nos 15,7ºc e a chuva não sei onde ela anda.
Pode ser k esteja a guardar-se para o próximo fim de semana...


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 09:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia a todos ja vou com 16.7ºC, so não vou a praia pk ta a chover


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 10:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva no inicio da manhã.

A minha minima foi de 12.5 (8:15) agora estou com 14.1ºC a humidade está em 80%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está calminho.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui a manhã está nublada e já caíram alguns aguaceiros, Principalmente na Lagoa, São Roque e Ponta Delgada com alguma intensidade, de forma mais fraca em Agua de Pau e na Ribeira Chã.

A Temperatura varia entre  os 15º de Ponta Delgada e os 14 do Nordeste.

Em breve vou ter a minha estação meteorologica, ela ja vem a caminho via CTT.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2007 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a mínima ficou pelos 14,2ºC chuva moderada durante a madrugada e inicio da manha agora céu muito nublado com abertas temperatura de 16,3ºC e pressão nos 1023hpa...


----------



## Mago (12 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Minima de 8,3ºC e agora 12,4ºC
Céu pouco Nublado ( dia de primavera)
Durante a noite grandes chuvadas e desde a meia noite choveu 23mm
1020hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 16:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Por aqui a manhã está nublada e já caíram alguns aguaceiros, Principalmente na Lagoa, São Roque e Ponta Delgada com alguma intensidade, de forma mais fraca em Agua de Pau e na Ribeira Chã.
> 
> A Temperatura varia entre  os 15º de Ponta Delgada e os 14 do Nordeste.
> 
> Em breve vou ter a minha estação meteorologica, ela ja vem a caminho via CTT.



 Venha ela então, pois é uma maravilha o poder dar dados própios em vez de estar a depender dos outros!   

Por aqui registo a terceira noite consecutiva com mínimas acima dos 10ºC . Tive 12,3ºC às 09:56h com o ar frio que seguia a réstia de frente que por aqui passou entre as oito e trinta e as dez da manhã . Passagem esta que deixou alguns estragos e pequenas cheias muito localizadas . Infelizmente não pude verificar a quantidade caída registada no site do IM, mas que foram à volta de 20 mm isso não me admiro nada! . Deu gosto ouvi-la cair!   . Durou pouco, mas pelo menos choveu como deve de ser!

Agora tenho céu praticamente limpo, com uma ou outra nuvem perdida no horizonte! A temperatura é de uns calorosos 14,7ºC e tenho 1022 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite. Aqui em São Miguel, depois de uma manhã nublada e sem chuva o tempo agravou-se para a noite. A chuva cai com intensidade moderada. No entanto a temperatura continua elevada. 16,1º em Ponta Delgada e 16,2º no Nordeste.

Um abraço para todos


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas por aqui tudo calmo 9.3ºc  pressao 1020mb acho eu pois tou a esperimentar a nova estaçao e fui ao site do inm e vi a pressao para a minha cidade e foi assim que calibrei a estaçao nao sei se bem ou mal


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 21:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado toda a tarde e assim se mantem.

Tive máxima de 18.1ºC (13:41) agora estou com 13.9ºC e 87% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está fraco.

Foi uma tarde abafada parece que o efeito de estufa está na cota 0.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2007 às 21:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu limpo e 6,3ºC (mínima do dia até agora).

Hoje: 6,3ºC / 11,5ºC


----------



## jPdF (12 Fev 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

No meu mais recente termómetro do lidl estou neste momento com:
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Temperatura: 12.2ºC e a descer!!


----------



## Mago (12 Fev 2007 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui tudo calmo 9.3ºc  pressao 1020mb acho eu pois tou a esperimentar a nova estaçao e fui ao site do inm e vi a pressao para a minha cidade e foi assim que calibrei a estaçao nao sei se bem ou mal



Ai também já tens uma Estação do Lidl   acho que o Lidl nunca pensou vender tantas estações dessas, e graças ao fórum, eu tenho a minha desde Novembro 2006 e parece muito certinha.

A pressão tambem a calibrei assim e anda de acordo com o INM e a previsão dos modelos.

Agora o tópico:

Temperatura a descer ligeiramente, estou com 7,5ºC, 1021hpa


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



jPdF disse:


> No meu mais recente termómetro do lidl estou neste momento com:
> Pressão: 1018 hPa
> Temperatura: 12.2ºC e a descer!!



tou a ver que tb aderiste a promoçao  nunca pensei que a estaçao fosse tao grande


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,7ºC. Cada dia que passa está mais quente. Estou farto de alterar a temperatura máxima na assinatura


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá a mínima até ao momento é de 5,2ºC, a máxima foi de 12,1ºC ás 00:45. A noite foi bem chuvosa, rendeu 19,8 mm. Agora 5,4ºC, 70% hr e 1027 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui em São Miguel a chuva continua a caír a humidade está nos 100% em Ponta Delgada. Aqui onde moro, na Lagoa, a chuva cai agora com bastante intensidade, são pingos grossos.

A temperatura está agora nos 15,3º em Ponta Delgada e nos 15,2º no Nordeste.


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Braga choveu durante a noite e hoje de dia esteve um dia bonito de primavera  

Max/Min 15,8/9,2

Temp. Actual 10,9ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui tudo calmo 9.3ºc  pressao 1020mb acho eu pois tou a esperimentar a nova estaçao e fui ao site do inm e vi a pressao para a minha cidade e foi assim que calibrei a estaçao nao sei se bem ou mal





spiritmind disse:


> tou a ver que tb aderiste a promoçao  nunca pensei que a estaçao fosse tao grande



Mas eu já tinha aqi colocado essa indicação!  Não ligás-te olha...  
São 35cm spirit   Vê lá tu que a tua webcam não lhe consegue apanhar o visor completamente! hehehehe. Mas fora o tamanho é muito certinha e consome pouca pilha!  

Tenho neste momento 10,4ºC e enfim vou descer dos 2 digitos!  
E 1023 hPa. A máxima foi de 16,2ºC.


----------



## jose leça (12 Fev 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas noites ao forum. Isto hoje andou animado!  Por aqui sigo com 10,6ºC, mínima do dia até agora, e uma máxima de 16,1ºC


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas eu já tinha aqi colocado essa indicação!  Não ligás-te olha...
> São 35cm spirit   Vê lá tu que a tua webcam não lhe consegue apanhar o visor completamente! hehehehe. Mas fora o tamanho é muito certinha e consome pouca pilha!
> 
> Tenho neste momento 10,4ºC e enfim vou descer dos 2 digitos!
> E 1023 hPa. A máxima foi de 16,2ºC.



ando desatento  pareçe um quadro a estaçao


----------



## jPdF (12 Fev 2007 às 23:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> ando desatento  pareçe um quadro a estaçao



É a estação indicada para para pessoas com problemas de visão...É com cada número!! LOL
Tem uma coisa boa...tenho o sensor a mais de 25m e com paredes pelo meio...

Agora sigo com 11.3ºC
Pressão nos 1018...


----------



## Mago (13 Fev 2007 às 01:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sigo com 5,2ºC
1022hpa
Boa noite de descanso!


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 01:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Tive uma máxima altinha de novo 17,7ºC nada de chuva agora tenho 14,9ºC e 1022hpa com algum chuvisco que mal se nota mas está lá!


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2007 às 01:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Dados de ontem 12-2-2007

Temp. Max 19.7 (ºC) 
Ocorreu ás 16:30 UTC 

Temp. Min 13.6 (ºC) 
Ocorreu ás 09:10 UTC 

Hum. Max 91.3 (%) 
Ocorreu ás 09:10 UTC 




ACTUAL
Hora: 01:40 UTC 
Temp: 15.1 (ºC) 
Humidade: 91 (%) 
Vel. Vento: 1.1 (m/s) 
Dir. Vento: SO (219º 



Dados obtidos pelo CG da Univ.Évora


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 03:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui estamos com 11,8ºC.

A mínima do dia que acabou à pouco, foi mesmo às 23:59h de 10,1ºC. Depois a temp. tem vindo a subir  .

E vejam aqui vem a nossa chuvinha a chegar :







E aqui a animação onde se pode ver a depressão a encher desde a sua localização nos Açores.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...at=msg1&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0#


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2007 às 03:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, tenho andado meio fugido aki do forum, enfim... 
Por aki sigo com 15,1ºc é já ando nisto á 5 dias... 
A esta hora por aki Kim ?? Andas a fazer as vezes do morcego??


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 03:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, tenho andado meio fugido aki do forum, enfim...
> Por aki sigo com 15,1ºc é já ando nisto á 5 dias...
> A esta hora por aki Kim ?? Andas a fazer as vezes do morcego??



Estava à tua espera, para não deixar o fórum sózinho, que ele hoje é só cair . Assim ficas a guardá-lo e não o deixes ir abaixo novamente!   

Por cá tenho 12ºC e contínua a subir . Deve ser a chuvinha que aí vem  . A pressão está nos 1022hPa e com indicação de descida .
Lá fora estão a cair uns chuviscos.

Até amanhã Sanxito.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2007 às 04:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Estava à tua espera, para não deixar o fórum sózinho, que ele hoje é só cair . Assim ficas a guardá-lo e não o deixes ir abaixo novamente!
> 
> Por cá tenho 12ºC e contínua a subir . Deve ser a chuvinha que aí vem  . A pressão está nos 1022hPa e com indicação de descida .
> Lá fora estão a cair uns chuviscos.
> ...



 
Por aki a temp não para de subir e já vou com 15,7ºc e a chuva a ganhar intensidade...
Teve quase a cair mas consegui segurar a corda... prometeu-me k não voltava a cair...
Vou descansar o esqueleto...


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2007 às 09:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos  


Chuva miúdinha.


Hora: 08:50 UTC 
Temp: 16.0 (ºC) 
Humidade: 91 (%) 
Vel. Vento: 1.2 (m/s) 
Dir. Vento: S (159º)


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2007 às 09:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui para já a minima foi de 15,6ºC às 0:00. Depois sempre a subir.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 09:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui chove com 3,8ºC, mas a temperatura deve subir bastante hoje.

Mínima de 0,4ºC (-0,2ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Aqui chove com 3,8ºC, mas a temperatura deve subir bastante hoje.
> 
> Mínima de 0,4ºC (-0,2ºC na estação meteorológica).



Grande mínima mesmo assim!  

A diferença é enorme quando comparada com a mínima que aqui registei, 11,7ºC . Noite de nevoeiro e chuviscos.
Nestemomento, chuvisco e 13,9ºC com 1022hPa.


----------



## jPdF (13 Fev 2007 às 10:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a minima foi de 10.7ºC às 1h55!!
Depois foi sempre a subir
Agora tenho 13.8ºC e uma pressão de 1015hPa!


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



jPdF disse:


> Aqui a minima foi de 10.7ºC às 1h55!!
> Depois foi sempre a subir
> Agora tenho 13.8ºC e uma pressão de 1015hPa!



Tu já calibraste a tua estação? É que segundo o IM deverías ter por aí uma pressão de 1019,9 hPa

O maldito A que não nos sai de cima está adesviar tudo para Norte  e tanta aguinha que trazia .











Por aqui 14,4ºC e o chuvisco contínua.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal maluco pelo termometro... 
Por aki sigo com mais um dia a ameaçar chuva e com a temperatura nos 18,6ºc depois de ter tido uma mínima de 15,1ºc k é a mais alta deste ano...


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Com mínima de 14,4ºC estou agora com uns desagradáveis 17º C; entretanto no Atlântico há mexidas...






e aqui está o que disse o Seringador:






Vou aguardar e ver no que dá (dá-me a ideia de que se poderá formar uma grande depressão). Espero estar enganado... 

já me esquecia do vapor de água:





Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 13 Feb 2007 06:00 to Wed 14 Feb 2007 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 13 Feb 2007 09:15
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

GFS indicates some signals of instability along the frontal zone reaching Portugal during the night, in a good shear environment for tornadic activity, but convection may be mostly elevated (weak low level instability signals) and deep lifting not very strong.






e do jet







GFS indicates some signals of instability along the frontal zone reaching Portugal during the night, in a good shear environment for tornadic activity, but convection may be mostly elevated (weak low level instability signals) and deep lifting not very strong.

http://estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/...e=2007021406_200702130915_1_stormforecast.xml


----------



## jPdF (13 Fev 2007 às 13:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu já calibraste a tua estação? É que segundo o IM deverías ter por aí uma pressão de 1019,9 hPa
> 
> O maldito A que não nos sai de cima está adesviar tudo para Norte  e tanta aguinha que trazia .
> 
> ...



Ya já calibrei, mas n segundo o im foi segundo esta estação, pois fica mais perto de minha casa... 
http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/

o que achas?? Que devo calibrar pelo im?
é que o im de Coimbra fica a 15km da cidade!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É incrivel passa tudo ao lado.

Por aqui a noite foi com céu muito nublado e nevoeiro denso á mistura.

A minha minima foi 13.9ºC (0:03) agora estou com 16.0ºC e humidade em 93%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.

O vento está fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas aqui tive a mínima de 14,8ºC e chuviscos de madrugada agora o céu está coberto mas não larga nada a temperatura está nos 17,3ºC pressão em 1019hpa, vento por vezes forte! acredito que lá mais para o fim da tarde e noite venha a actividade aqui mais para o sul


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2007 às 14:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aki sigo com 18,1ºc mas já registei 19ºc...


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui vai chovendo mas com pouca intensidade. A temperatura ainda está em 6,5ºC mas deve subir bastante até ao fim do dia.


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 15:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas tardes, isto anda mt fraquinho de tempo, aqui neste momento nem chove,de manha tava aquela chuva miudinha e a temperatura ta nos 17.7ºC   
uma trovoada agora e k era pra animar o pessoal


----------



## Mago (13 Fev 2007 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado, e com 10,7ºC
1019hpa

pela imagem de satélite vem aí muita chuva mas na previsão do IM nem por isso...


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

fui agora a rua, o vento ja ta a levantar


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas

Está achover moderadamente e até à meia noite muita aguinha vai cair, sobretudo a norte do Mondego
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn184.png

14,8ºC


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 16:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bem aqui tb vai cair algo, vejo nuvens negras a aproximarem se


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde a todos! 

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa e com algum vento aqui em São Miguel  A tarde pôs-se soalheiro com céu pouco nublado. Agora estão 15º em Ponta Delgada e 13º no Nordeste


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal,

Por cá chove agora que dá gosto. Assim é que eu gosto, não é nada de especial, mas pelo é uma aguaceiro que se veja e não só chuviscos!   

A temp. está nos 14,8ºC e a pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2007 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ora vivam,


Já choveu por aqui e...parece vir aí mais.


E está +- assim:


Hora: 18:40 UTC 
Temp: 15.2 (ºC) 
Humidade: 79 (%) 
Vel. Vento: 1.0 (m/s) 
Dir. Vento: SE (140º


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2007 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Choveu praticamente todo o dia em Braga.
Max/Min 13,3/7,8 ºC

Temp. Actual 13,2ºC
Pressão: 1011hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 18:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado toda a tarde.

A minha máxima foi de 16.5ºC (12:59) e agora estou com 15.1ºC e humidade em 97%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado vindo de sul.

Começou agora a chuviscar e o céu está mais ameçador que o costume o nevoeiro está-se a dissipar.  

Fomos engolidos pelo oceano     











http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Máxima hoje 19,0ºC às 14:12

Não há meio de chegar a chuva a sério.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2007 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, aki pelo meu posto de observação nem uma gôta de água desde a noite passada... 
A temp segue nos 15,5ºc..


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> (...)
> Fomos engolidos pelo oceano
> 
> 
> ...



Mário é agora a altura ideal para mudares a tua assinatura e colocares:
"...Não vejo mais nada a não ser H2O"...  

Por aqui tenho agora 1019 hPa com 13,5ºC. Neste momento não chove e sem vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mário é agora a altura ideal para mudares a tua assinatura e colocares:
> "...Não vejo mais nada a não ser H2O"...
> 
> Por aqui tenho agora 1019 hPa com 13,5ºC. Neste momento não chove e sem vento.



Sim talvez mude vamos ver e sentir como vai ser a próxima semana


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Máxima por Setúbal ficou pelos 17,7ºC sempre céu coberto de nuvens mas sem chover nada agora tenho 15,7ºC e 1017hpa céu muito nublado...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A máxima que registei no dia de hoje foi de 15,8ºC, às 14h.
Neste momento tenho 12,8ºC e chuva. E também acho que não deve cair grande coisa abaixo do Tejo .


----------



## redragon (13 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

aqui n cai nada...sequinho...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite a todos! Aqui em São Miguel, ao contrário de ontem, temos uma noite calma e boa, sem vento nem chuva. Mas para os valores de cá , podemos dizer que fria pois estão agora 13,9º em Ponta Delgada e apenas 10,8º no Nordeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 22:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu carregado mas chuva nem cheira-la.

Tou com 15.1ºC humidade 97%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento é fraco/moderado de sul.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 22:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



redragon disse:


> aqui n cai nada...sequinho...



redragon boas!  

Estás em Elvas??  

Bem neste momento não chove, talvez fosse uma nuvem que passou, mas aqui a Sudeste da cidade, quando postei caía.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Com uns tristes 14.5ºC em Sintra!


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui parece que a temperatura já atingiu o valor máximo e agora começa a descer.
Neste momento não chove e registo 11,2ºC.

Hoje: 0,4ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## Mago (14 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola
Agora estão os módicos 10ºC aqui e céu muito nublado
1014hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui vou dormir com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Tou com 15.1ºC (sem comentários) e humdiade em 92% a pressão nos 1015hpa.

Até amanhã malta, esperemos que de manhã não seje preciso andar de barco


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que dia esquesito, a máxima até ás 16h foi de 6,8ºC e a partir daí começou a chover um pouco e a temperatura subiu abruptamente até chegar aos 11,3ºC que tive de máxima. A mínima foi de 1,5ºC. Neste momento tenho primaveris 10,4ºC, 84% e 1018 hPa.


----------



## jose leça (14 Fev 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui comecei o dia com 13,9ºC, tempo chunga, com chuva , e vento na ordem dos 40 Km/h de SW. Ontem resgistei 14,9 / 8,7.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2007 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui sigo com 15,6ºC céu coberto pressão em queda ainda agora 1016hpa vento forte com algumas rajadas já tinha saudades do barulho do vento aqui no meu quarto tem que estar a puxar alguma chuva que  deverá cair  de madrugada melhorando a partir da manha de resto será amanha um dia de sol


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 00:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui nada de chuva "0".
A temperatura no momento é de 14.2ºC, a pressão de 1015, e vento moderado


----------



## jose leça (14 Fev 2007 às 01:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite de temporal "moderado", com chuva  e vento  forte, rajada de 76Km /h perto do aeroporto.


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começou agora a chover (gotas médias) puxado a vento moderado.

16ºC

Os bichos aproximam-se...


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começou agora a chover (gotas médias) puxado a vento moderado.

6ºC

Os bichos aproximam-se do fim de semana... e o Corso irá de barco?


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começou a chover bem. Gotas grossas.

Até logo.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2007 às 03:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki começou a chover ás 2h20 e por volta das 3h00 foi bastante intensa, por agora não passa de um chuvisco, quanto á temp sigo com 14,8ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (14 Fev 2007 às 08:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos  



Céu Nublado, não chove

Data: 2007-02-14 
Hora: 08:40 UTC 
Temp: 13.9 (ºC) 
Humidade: 80 (%) 
Vel. Vento: 2.5 (m/s) 
Dir. Vento: SO (239º)


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 10:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia malta.

Por aqui neste momento céu pouco nublado registei 3mmde chuva durante a noite.

A minha minima foi de 12.6ºC (8:15) isto porque ficou céu limpo  agora estou com 14.2ºC e humidade 75%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Bom dia malta.
> 
> Por aqui neste momento céu pouco nublado registei 3mmde chuva durante a noite.



Tanto????


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Tanto????



Foi o que se pode arranjar   já é qualquer coisita o vento provavelmente não deixou registar mais.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Malta do termómetro, tudo encima!?   

Por cá a noite foi chuvosa, especialmente desde as 5 da madrugada, onde o vento e a intensidade da chuva me fizeram acordar . A mínima ficou nos escaldantes 11,3ºC.
Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC e 1021 hPa. E o vento contínua a fazer-se sentir com ceú parcialmente nublado.


----------



## redragon (14 Fev 2007 às 10:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> redragon boas!
> 
> Estás em Elvas??
> 
> Bem neste momento não chove, talvez fosse uma nuvem que passou, mas aqui a Sudeste da cidade, quando postei caía.




Kim bom dia!!!
Já agora, sei que moras ao pé da escola...dá para ver da tua webcam. Eu moro na Quinta dos Arcos. Um abraço.
Nelson


----------



## Mago (14 Fev 2007 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia Pessoal
Rajada Máxima do Vento 72km/hr às 4:23 
Chuva (6mm)
Agora:
Temperatura agora em 9,2ºC
Agora céu pouco nublado, muito sol


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



redragon disse:


> Kim bom dia!!!
> Já agora, sei que moras ao pé da escola...dá para ver da tua webcam. Eu moro na Quinta dos Arcos. Um abraço.
> Nelson



É isso mesmo  

Neste momento tenho 15,2ºC e 1022 hPa, com o céu já pouco nublado, o vento ainda se faz sentir e logo apesar da temperatura elevada existe um bom facto winchill e como tal está desagradavel para andar na rua.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Aqui depois de uma madrugada de alguma chuva agora tenho um sol radiante a mínima foi de 13,4ºC neste momento tenho 15,5ºC e 1023hpa uma nota já vi uma andorinha em frente a minha janela esta manha a cantar bem alto


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2007 às 13:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ao início da manhã deixou de chover, o vento acalmou e passou a dominar o sol, com o termómetro a marcar uns "quentes" 14 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã. No meu posto de observação, a mínima ficou-se pelos 9 graus.


----------



## Mago (14 Fev 2007 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já aquece por aqui 13ºC  
1020hpa
céu limpo


----------



## RTC (14 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mas que belo dia de sol pelas minhas "bandas"!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Fev 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde a todos os amigos aqui do forum. Por aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, principalmente aqui na costa sul, o tempo hoje tem variado entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Ainda não choveu, ao contrário das previsões. O vento sopra bastante forte. A temperatura está nos 16º em Ponta Delgada e nos 15º no Nordeste, mas com tendência de descida.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2007 às 16:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá a minima foi de 13,9ºC às 8:03

Registei 4mm de precipitação durante a noite.

Agora sigo com *20,3ºC*  

Hoje sim, uma autentica primavera com esta temperatura e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vai quentinho o dia. Registo neste momento 11,7ºC, mas já chegou a 12,1ºC.

Às 15 horas: 
12,5ºC na EMA de Bragança
17,0ºC na EMA de Mirandela

A mínima hoje aqui em casa foi de 7,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguem sabe o que se passa com a estacão de Chaves? Já ha alguns dias que não dá sinais de vida! Querem tirar-nos as urgencias, maternidade, psp e o que mais lhes lembrar... Será que até a estação meteo já tiraram??? FDX!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguem sabe o que se passa com a estacão de Chaves? Já ha alguns dias que não dá sinais de vida! Querem tirar-nos as urgencias, maternidade, psp e o que mais lhes lembrar... Será que até a estação meteo já tiraram??? FDX!



Anda a seguir o caminho da de Braga .
Ser do interior (que em Portugal é um interior a _fingir_ já que estamos quando muito a pouco mais de 200 km do litoral ) é sinónimo de cidadão de 2ª categoria... errr será mais correcto de 3ª .
Vocês, aí em Chaves, ainda andam no "querem tirar-nos", pois aqui já tiraram e ainda querem levar mais!  Eu acho que o governo nos quer levar a todos para o litoral, mas está a fazê-lo de forma faseada . Por aqui já só faltam as pessoas, o resto já levaram  .

De volta ao seguimento, por aqui já atingimos a fasquia dos 16ºC  . Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC e timidamente o mercúrio já desce. O céu está limpo e o vento desapareceu. Hoje já cheira a Primavera, mas também é compreensível, hoje é o dia dos namorados!  . A abelinha procura o abelhinho, a pardala o pardalão, a minhoca o minhoco, etc


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Hoje já cheira a Primavera, mas também é compreensível, hoje é o dia dos namorados!  . A abelinha procura o abelhinho, o pardal o pardalão, a minhoca o minhoco, etc


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


>



 

Por cá a máxima foi de 16,5ºC  e se por aqui houvesse praia tinha ido dar um mergulhito!  
Esta máxima coincide com a máxima do ano por mim registada até ao momento.
Neste momento tenho 11,5ºC com céu estreladinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado o dia todo.

A minha máxima foi de 17.4ºC agora estou com 12.6ºC e humidade 65%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está muito fraco.

A noite de hoje já devo ter finalmente menos de 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2007 às 19:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,3ºC a mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias neste momento vou com 12,6ºC finalmente vou ter menos de 10º ao fim de 7 dias pressão de 1022hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2007 às 20:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mais uma estação meteo para o nosso forum! O São Valemtim trouxe-me uma! Hehehe! Animem-se amigos! A meteo galicia preve neve para o dia de Sábado! Ainda n posso dar dados só liguei agora! Em breve dados de SIntra!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 21:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Finalmente cheguei aos 9.8ºC  e está com tendência a descer ainda mais ao fim de uma semana com temperaturas(minimas) acima de 12ºC é totalmente bem vinda.

Humidade 82%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2007 às 21:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Escandalosos 16,3ºC hoje de máxima em Braga....

A mínima ficou-se nos 10,1ºC...


----------



## mocha (14 Fev 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

isto hj teve um dia digno de mergulho no tease, grande calor  
sigo com 12.0C


----------



## mocha (14 Fev 2007 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais uma estação meteo para o nosso forum! O São Valemtim trouxe-me uma! Hehehe! Animem-se amigos! A meteo galicia preve neve para o dia de Sábado! Ainda n posso dar dados só liguei agora! Em breve dados de SIntra!



o São Valentim a mim trouxe me tampoes pros ouvidos    
não houve nenhuma alma caridosa k me enviasse uma estação do LIDL daquelas jeitosas que custavam apenas 14.99€


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui o céu está limpo, sem vento e 4,9ºC. Se estas condições se mantiverem toda a noite, ainda é capaz de gear.

Máxima de 11,9ºC e a mínima só se vai registar próximo das 24 h.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui o céu já não está limpo! a temperatura está nos 9,9ºC mas com céu nublado não vou ter uma mínima muito baixa mas mesmo assim bela queda de temperatura dos últimos dias para hoje já tenho menos 3º do que a noite passada


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 02:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu limpo, muita humidade nos tejadilhos, 13ºC, sem vento.

No entanto, aqueles dois centros em espiral, qual S, são duma beleza rara.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2007 às 06:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os amigos aqui do forum. Por aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, principalmente aqui na costa sul, o tempo hoje tem variado entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Ainda não choveu, ao contrário das previsões. O vento sopra bastante forte. A temperatura está nos 16º em Ponta Delgada e nos 15º no Nordeste, mas com tendência de descida.



Boas Miguel, não sei se consegues ver o pico da vara da tua casa ou se tens tempo pra lá dar uma saltada, é k segundo o GFS voçês por aí vão ter ao meio dia uma -30 a 500hPa uma iso 0 a 850hPa com um geopotêncial de 140, e isso supostamente dará uma cota de neve de 650 metros... Agora deve andar nos 900metros.
Boa sorte por aí pois acho k li num post teu k a neve não aparece por aí á muitos anos...
Por aki tive ontem a mínima 10ºc quase á meia noite e foi até agora tmb a mínima poix o céu nublou e já sigo com 12,7ºc...


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2007 às 09:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu quase limpo e 1,7ºC.

Mínima de -0,8ºC com formação de geada. (valor mais baixo do mês).


----------



## Mago (15 Fev 2007 às 10:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia,
Por aqui mínima de 5,6ºC e agora estão 8,8ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Rog (15 Fev 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui uns quentes 25ºC; céu limpo; algum vento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui em Sinta estao 14.8 ºC e uma humidade relativa de 94%... Segundo nuestros hermanos a cota de neve no norte (para os amigos de Braganca) rondará os 800/900m nos proximos dias! excepto segunda quando dispara para os 1300m voltando a cair quarta para os 800m, com sorte pode chegar a Braganca e nas serras é certinha! Aproveitem e vão dar uma voltinha a Rio de Onor e mostrem-nos as fotos!


----------



## Nuno (15 Fev 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, tirei estas duas fotos ontem na Arrábida, estava uma belo dia para os casais


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

O NW Litoral pode levar com alguma coisa inesperada....  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

Chuva moderada neste momento e 13,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos. hoje a Ilha de São Miguel acordou fria e com aguaceiros. A noite foi de temporal. A temperatura está nos 11,5º em Ponta Delgada e 9,4º no Nordeste. Houve algum granizo durante a noite. 
Os picoenses certamente foram brindados com a neve na sua montanha, pois esta manhã a temperatura no aerodromo do pico era de 8,9º graus. Até agora não pode verificar essa possibilidade, mas se alguem poder depois é só informar aqui no forum.

Um abraço.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chove com intensidade em SINTRA... Com 14.7ºC e Humidade de 94%


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,8ºC(3:54) de manha cedo ainda choveu mas parou agora o céu está muito nublado temperatura nos 16,1ºC e pressão nos 1018hpa


----------



## mocha (15 Fev 2007 às 12:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas tardes a tutti forense  sigo com 13ºceu mt nublado, algum vento.


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos. hoje a Ilha de São Miguel acordou fria e com aguaceiros. A noite foi de temporal. A temperatura está nos 11,5º em Ponta Delgada e 9,4º no Nordeste. Houve algum granizo durante a noite.
> Os picoenses certamente foram brindados com a neve na sua montanha, pois esta manhã a temperatura no aerodromo do pico era de 8,9º graus. Até agora não pode verificar essa possibilidade, mas se alguem poder depois é só informar aqui no forum.
> 
> Um abraço.



Boas Miguel,

Por acaso ia colocar agora um post a chamar atenção para as temperaturas mínimas aí nos Açores e já não as via assim à uma data de anos , sem dúvida que no Pico acima dos 1000m dev ter caído qq coisa

Chuva moderada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2007 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Miguel,
> 
> Por acaso ia colocar agora um post a chamar atenção para as temperaturas mínimas aí nos Açores e já não as via assim à uma data de anos , sem dúvida que no Pico acima dos 1000m dev ter caído qq coisa
> 
> Chuva moderada



Tenta também saber se no pico da Vara aqui em São Miguel caíu alguma coisa, pois está a 1103m de altitude e no nordeste ás 9h da manhã estava 9,4º e fica ao nivel do mar. Onde me encontro a trabalhar, na Ribeira Chã a cerca de 100 a 150 metros neste momento nao chove, mas está muito frio, para os padrões de frio de cá. Deve estar a esta hora uns 10 ou 11º


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2007 às 13:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui continua chuva moderada e a temp desce a pique, neste momento 12.6 e máxima de 15.1. A minima foi de 8.1


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Caem algumas gotas na Covilhã, com uma temperatura de 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a mínima ficou-se por 5.3 graus.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas tardes malta do termómetro,  

A mínima de ontem ainda foi batida às 23:59, com 8ºC.

A noite foi fresca, tive uma mínima de 6,4ºC e com o aumento da nebulosidade já não desceu mais. Hoje amanheceu com um nascer do Sol interessante daqueles que adivinham frio , agora resta esperar e confirmar os sinais da Mãe Natureza .

A nebulosidade foi sempre em aumento e perto das 13h choveu com alguma intensidade, mas de curta duração, a velocidade de deslocação da mesma foi impressionante, basta consultarem as imagens de radar do IM e verão como de apenas 1 hora se deslocou do litoral até aqui à linha da fronteira .
No horizonte, vislumbrando o Sudeste, já se vê o azul do céu . Por hoje a amostra de chuva já caiu e venham lá as abertas já de seguida.  

Também estava a seguir essa enorme formação a Norte, mas ao que parece o anticiclone voltou a fazer das suas e desviou-a roçando a nossa costa e acabando por entrar pela Galiza. 
A temperatura actual é de 15ºC, quando caiu a precipitação desceu até aos 12ºC. A pressão está nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tenta também saber se no pico da Vara aqui em São Miguel caíu alguma coisa, pois está a 1103m de altitude e no nordeste ás 9h da manhã estava 9,4º e fica ao nivel do mar. Onde me encontro a trabalhar, na Ribeira Chã a cerca de 100 a 150 metros neste momento nao chove, mas está muito frio, para os padrões de frio de cá. Deve estar a esta hora uns 10 ou 11º




estão 11ºC nas Flores, Santa Maria e 12 em ponta Delgada a mínima foi de 9ºC

Vou ver isso e já viram a nova cara do ensemble 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui neste momento chove fraco temperatura de 15,9ºC e 1017hpa vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 14:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

SINTRA: Chuva Fraca... Temp Actual: 15.2º


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O jet já dança mais a sul...






Por aqui chuviscos, céu bem nublado e denso, 15º C


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Precisavamos de uma circulação mais ou menos assim:

2005
http://virga.sfsu.edu/pub/jetstream/jetstream_atl/big/0502/05022212_jetstream_atl_anal.gif

2006

http://virga.sfsu.edu/pub/jetstream/jetstream_atl/big/0602/06022212_jetstream_atl_anal.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 15:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Luis França disse:


> Céu limpo, muita humidade nos tejadilhos, 13ºC, sem vento.
> 
> No entanto, aqueles dois centros em espiral, qual S, são duma beleza rara.



Realmente muito bonito, quando isso se dá nos furacões é conhecido como *Efeito ou Interecção Fujiwara*, onde ambas tempestades se alimentam entre si.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujiwhara_interaction

Aqui fica animação em pormenor dessa bonita formação:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW_ufGKVuxI[/MEDIA]

Por aqui a pressão caiu dos 1021 para os 1018 hPa ,foi assim em 30 minutos!!  A Temp actual é de 16,5ºC. O céu está nublado mas apresenta boas abertas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Frio que faz hoje nos Açores acho que baralhou o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Estão á tanto tempo com os dados em actualização!!!

O Sol por aqui já vai brilhando


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2007 às 16:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O Frio que faz hoje nos Açores acho que baralhou o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Estão á tanto tempo com os dados em actualização!!!
> 
> O Sol por aqui já vai brilhando



Boas pessoal, por aki céu continua nubldo e a temp segue nos 16,8ºc.
Miguel escrevi ás 6 da manhã pra ti mas não deves ter reparado...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 17:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

SINTRA: Ceu encoberto sem chuva, 16.5º humidade 80%... Uma questao... Tava a ver a previsao descritiva para oa Açores e surgiu uma duvida... O que é vento bonançoso? Vento fresco???


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> SINTRA: Ceu encoberto sem chuva, 16.5º humidade 80%... Uma questao... Tava a ver a previsao descritiva para oa Açores e surgiu uma duvida... O que é vento bonançoso? Vento fresco???



Aqui ficam as diferentes escalas de vento

http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancventos.html

Escala de Beaufort

força:3  velocidade(nós) 7 - 10  - Bonançoso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Aqui ficam as diferentes escalas de vento
> 
> http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancventos.html
> 
> ...



Obrigado DJ Alex! Já entendi! É que aqui no continente nunca ouvi estes termos! SINTRA: 14.8ºC, Humidade: 81% Pressao estável! Sem Chuva


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal por aki sigo com 15,1ºc 1015hPa de pressão e céu nublado, a chuva apareceu por volta da hora de almoço mas fraca e deve ter ido benzer pra outra freguesia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2007 às 20:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Sintra choveu mto pouco! Estamos com 15.4º  Humidade:83% Pressao estável Antes Chaves estava off, agora todas as estaçoes transmontanas estão off! Dps das maternidades, urgencias, policia... será que já nos tiraram as estações meteo???


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2007 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu com poucas nuvens e 7,5ºC.

Hoje: -0,8ºC / 11,7ºC (com alguma chuva durante a tarde)


----------



## Mago (15 Fev 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Temperatura Actual: 8.9°C 
Precipitação (Hoje) 4mm 
Temperatura máxima: 11,7ºC
Temperatura Minima: 5,5ºC


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Braga

Alguma chuva durante a tarde.
Max/Min 14/9,3 ºC

Temp. Actual: 13,2ºC
Pressão: 1010hPa


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje em Angra do Heroísmo (Açores) parece que houve umas nuvens fixes.






Fonte: CLIMAAT e CLIMARCOST


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O Frio que faz hoje nos Açores acho que baralhou o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Estão á tanto tempo com os dados em actualização!!!
> 
> O Sol por aqui já vai brilhando



Miguel, então sempre nevou no Pico ou não?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2007 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Miguel, então sempre nevou no Pico ou não?



Não sei! Continuo sem ter essa certeza. Mas pelo frio que fez, penso que sim. E talvez até aqui no Pico da Vara, embora seja uma hipotese remota


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Fev 2007 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O frio continua aqui em São Miguel. Com aguaceiros á mistura. Amanhã vamos ter vento de Noroeste com rajadas até 100 km/h , o que significa que vai continuar o frio.

Temperaturas ás 22h eram de 11,2º em Ponta Delgada e 8,9º no Nordeste. Bastante Frio . No Pico da Vara a esta hora deve estar de bater o dente


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Coimbra estou com 15.1ºC à cerca de 5Horas 
A pressão está nos 1006hPa mas lá fora não chove...
O vento esse sopra com bastante intensidade!


----------



## jose leça (16 Fev 2007 às 01:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias. Antes de fechar a tasca, tive ontem 15,9ºC / 9,1ºC., com chuva da parte da tarde A media destes quinze dias é igual ao período homólogo de Janeiro: 12,1ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 08:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos


Céu limpo pela planície 

Temp 11ºC

Humi  81%

Press 1008hPa

Vento 6Km


----------



## RTC (16 Fev 2007 às 09:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vem lá da "grossa"


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Ao passar na ponte da Arrábida o aspecto da nebulosidade assustou-me pq acordei hoje com 16,2ºC o que não estava à espera e não é bom pronúncio para o qua aí vem e, vai ser todo o território, visto que à medida que começa a entrar em terra vai abrandando e existe mais tempo para que a instabilidade das diferentes massas de ar num forte gradiente térmico pode ser explosivo 

qdo cheguei fui ver o satélite e....  

O Estofex coloca NIVEL 1 de Alerta  

" A highly disturbed weather pattern will affect Europe with an amplified trough west of Portugal and strong ridging on its downstream side. Exceptionally warm air will be transported towards the north ( 850hPa values of 11-15°C over the SW Mediterranean and 10°C ! up to the Netherlands )."

*Conditions will become favorable for an augmented severe hail threat with strongest cells mainly during the daytime hours over S-Portugal , SW-/S- and central Spain !*

Tem uma grande e excelente explicação 

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 10:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Temos de estar muito atentos a eset desenvolvimento quase inesperado, pq recei que vá fazer estragos 

Vorticidade
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7vor.html

temos muita convergência a níveis baixos
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7conv.html

e muita divergência a niveis mais altos da atmosfera
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7dvg.html


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 10:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal é destes dias de tempestade que gosto mais hehe vem ai uma bela trovoada e a chuva vai cair como n via a muito é incrível o céu que estou a ver aqui  em Lisboa também teve feio pelo que a minha tia me contou o vento levantou do nada  pressão 1003 temperatura 15,1ºC Minima  desta noite 11,9ºC  venha ela


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aacabou de cair um raio mesmo em cima


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO raios a cruzarem o céu sobre a minha cabeça


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 10:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Tou em pulgas caio granizo com uns 2 cm   ja posto fotos


----------



## dj_alex (16 Fev 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Tou em pulgas caio granizo com uns 2 cm   ja posto fotos



E eu que vou agora apanhar o aviao....


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola pessoal, tenho andado meio desaparecido (aulas, trabalhos, etc) mas já vi que não perdi grande coisa meteorologicamente falando nesta semana  

Hoje às 8 da manhã tinha 14.0ºC   , já vi manhãs de Verão muito mais frescas   Chuva nem vê-la durante a última madrugada e neste momento não chove no Porto.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 10:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Tou em pulgas caio granizo com uns 2 cm   ja posto fotos




 


caiu ?????


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Ola pessoal, tenho andado meio desaparecido (aulas, trabalhos, etc) mas já vi que não perdi grande coisa meteorologicamente falando nesta semana
> 
> Hoje às 8 da manhã tinha 14.0ºC   , já vi manhãs de Verão muito mais frescas   Chuva nem vê-la durante a última madrugada e neste momento não chove no Porto.



Por enquanto daqui a pouco começa a festa.....para o norte, ninguém estava à espera destas temperaturas altas, tive mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Alfragide    















 



Foto de: *Bizarro*, AHO member


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> caiu ?????



 Foi da emoção até tremia foi lindo agora uma forte trovoada no Alentejo o som é incrível uns atrás dos outros


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias...

Ca tou eu, so porque ha celulas potentes por ai...   

Bem...ja soube dos relatos de bolas de granizo antes de aqui xegar e depoix de ver esta foto so digo --GRANDE AMADORA!!!

Bem esta tarde esta muito perigosa para todo o país...nada k voces nao saibam...

Venham os meus primos (tornados)   mas k nao magoem ninguem!!

Temp:16.2Cº

Muito nublado e vento moderado!!

Maquinas apostos amigos!!!


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2007 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Moços e moças, agarrem-se que isto vai bombar


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ora bolas, estou eu preparado com o arsenal há horas, máquina fotográfica carregada, e aqui em Oeiras népia. Só uma trovoada ao longe e só choveu intensamente durante uns 5 minutos.


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2007 às 10:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=774865&div_id=291

       

Isto é mesmo à portuga


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 10:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Foi da emoção até tremia foi lindo agora uma forte trovoada no Alentejo o som é incrível uns atrás dos outros




  


E as fotos  


  



Ainda arranjei uma 1º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguem do Montinjo ?????


Deve estar prestes ou ter havido um tornado a norte de Montijo!!! Alguem confirma??? 

Verifiquem no radar...


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A linha da frente da célula





Algo suspeito 





O granizo:








PS:Estas fotos são da minha varanda está algo protegida por outras varandas mesmo assim dá para ter uma ideia


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2007 às 11:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

não sei pk mas tou com calor, 14ºc ceu mt nublado por aqui a festa parece k ainda nao acabou, espero bem k não  
a verdade é k acordei as 10 e pouco com a trovoada e o granizo a bater me na janela, isto durou cerca de 7 a 10m.
ainda tinha granizo 10m depois na minha varanda, com este calor 
mas não tirei fotos, espero por mais...pode ser k ....


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 11:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas fotos miguel sobretudo daquela leve mamatus 

tens cá uma mão enorme


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 11:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> A linha da frente da célula
> 
> 
> O granizo:
> ...








   É bastante _grandinho_


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A Festa ainda vai começar....


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2007 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

i like it


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2007 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> A Festa ainda vai começar....



  Ainda vamos ter mais? Isto foi uma pequenina amostra?


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;29905 disse:
			
		

> Alguem do Montinjo ?????
> 
> 
> Deve estar prestes ou ter havido um tornado a norte de Montijo!!! Alguem confirma???
> ...






Eu tenho muita dificuldade em abrir a página do Instituto  

Também vos acontece o mesmo??


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2007 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

eu consigo ver na boa


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mocha disse:


> eu consigo ver na boa




Obrigado Mocha,



Agora está a abrir...muito leeeeenntamente  



Deve ser por estar aqui no Alentejo


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> Ainda vamos ter mais? Isto foi uma pequenina amostra?



Claro que sim pq o ar frioque está muito rápido atrás da frente e está a comprimir o ar quente da depressão, contra a orografia e fluxo de anticilónico a Leste da península, abrandando o movimento do sistema depressionário e, isto ao acontecer vai gerar mais instabilidade pq as massas de ar vão-se fundir (oclusão) e aí    

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/bracka.html
e depois mais logo
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack1.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Temp: 17.3Cº

Á espera da festa...muito nublado e vento moderado


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2007 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Claro que sim pq o ar frioque está muito rápido atrás da frente e está a comprimir o ar quente da depressão, contra a orografia e fluxo de anticilónico a Leste da península, abrandando o movimento do sistema depressionário e, isto ao acontecer vai gerar mais instabilidade pq as massas de ar vão-se fundir (oclusão) e aí
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/bracka.html
> e depois mais logo
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack1.html




Então é caso para dizer...agarrem-se bem!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 11:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Coimbra o vento já estremece as janelas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 11:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Aqui por Coimbra o vento já estremece as janelas...



Se ja esta assim...cuidado!! uma celula potente vai a caminho!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vou estar atento, não se preocupem. Não tenho é a máquina fotográfica comigo, mas a qualidade de imagem do telemóvel não é má de todo. Até já


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui estou com 15.7ºC.
As nuvens carregadas ainda não se veêm mas a pressão esta a 998hPa
Esta noite tive a mínima do mês com 7.4ºC


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 11:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Aqui por Coimbra o vento já estremece as janelas...



Tens razão...o vento esta bastante forte...Agora chuva é que nada


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 11:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Acabaram de se ouvir os primeiros trovões.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já temos satélite no INM, finalmente. O radar de Coruche é que é mentira. Ainda tenho que qualquer dia pegar na caixa de ferramentas e ir lá repará-lo.


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chegou o 1º TROVÃO!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 11:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Vento Forte!!! Continuando assim tudo voa!!!

O meu alerta:

ALERTA VERMELHO para:

Tornados, Granizo

ALERTA LARANJA

VENTO EM GERAL E PRECIPITAÇAO / TROVOADAS MUITO FREQUENTES!!

Acabei de ver os satelites..(actualizaçao) e SUPER E MULTI - CELULAS A CAMINHO!!!


----------



## Luis França (16 Fev 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias,
Acordei às 9 e picos com uma dor de cabeça brutal e daí a nada os primeiros trovões e chuva grossa (não tirei fotos pq tinha os olhos semifechados).
Depois acalmou; fui ver os satélites - hoje vai haver festa -, e agora recomeçou a chuva grossa e os ventos estão de Oeste e Sudoeste, cruzados, com intensidade moderada...  12ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui estamos com céu nublado e abertas. Ao contrário do que previam o vento não sopra forte. Continua calmo. Já caíram alguns aguaceiros em Ponta Delgada, mas coisa fraca. O frio no entanto continua. Estão neste momento 12,8º em Ponta Delgada e 11,5º no Nordeste. Não consegui saber se no Pico nevou, se alguem tiver essa informação gostaria que me informasse. Ou algum site com imagens de satélite.


----------



## Luis França (16 Fev 2007 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Na webcam do _espaçotalassa_, vê-se bem a neve no Pico:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O panorama por aqui do meu ponto de vigia:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 12:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Optimo panorama...o meu esta a ficar parecido!!


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 12:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ora aqui está uma imagem que não se vê todos os dias:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (16 Fev 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

UI!!!
Dilúvio!!! Chuva e vento muito fortes, não há visibilidade, e a única coisa que se vê são os clarões dos relâmpagos de vez em quando!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não temos neve mas vamos tendo animação!  Mas o que é certo é que eu acho que está MM bastante quente!Aqui no Porto, pelos vistos tão quente como no Algarve! Temperatura actual 16,8ºC e chuvinha grossa!Seringador,confirma, se é que estás perto de minha casa, no teu trabalho!Não há de faltar muito p vermos (mais) uns belos relâmpagos...!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelos vistos nestes ultimos dias os Açores é que tem tido as temperaturas baixas e o continente temperaturas altas!  O tempo aqui está bom. Nada de chuva. Já vi no google maps a imagem de satélite, e o Pico parece ter bastante neve. Na ilha de São Miguel o Pico da Vara está encoberto, mas parece-me que lá não caí neve, pelo menos que acumula-se


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 12:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Não temos neve mas vamos tendo animação!  Mas o que é certo é que eu acho que está MM bastante quente!Aqui no Porto, pelos vistos tão quente como no Algarve! Temperatura actual 16,8ºC e chuvinha grossa!Seringador,confirma, se é que estás perto de minha casa, no teu trabalho!Não há de faltar muito p vermos (mais) uns belos relâmpagos...!




sem dúvida Tiagofsky está um show...


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> ...
> ...
> 
> vi no google maps a imagem de satélite, e o Pico parece ter bastante neve. ...





Olha que essas imagens não devem ser recentes  


O Google não tem Live Cam's






Por aqui está ficando escurinho... podem ver no link da Webcam


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Olha que essas imagens não devem ser recentes
> 
> 
> O Google não tem Live Cam's



Pois, imaginei isso!! Algum site que tenha imagens recentes??


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

poar aqui ainda nao chove tou com 10.3ºc agora durante a tarde certamente ira começar a chover enquanto na torre ira nevar


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começa o jogo no estádio...! Ligaram os holofotes!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por agora a temperatura sobe em Ponta Delgada, 13,7º enquanto que no Nordeste mantem-se quase igual 11,8º


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 

Trovoada (ouço trovões ao longe)

Vento mais forte

E descarregou  uma bela pancada (Na WebCam dava para ver  )


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Trovoada (ouço trovões ao longe)
> 
> Vento mais forte
> 
> E descarregou  uma bela pancada (Na WebCam dava para ver  )



Porreiro ainda consegui ver um raio


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2007 às 13:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui o vento continua moderado, as vezes uma rajada ou outra masi forte, entretanto tive de ir ao centro, ao olhar pra Lisboa via uma escuridão k vinha pra ca k ate metia medo, e quando saí do autocarro começou a chover, durou nao mais do k 3m.
continuo com ceu mt nublado, as nuvens correm com uma velocidade brutal


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 13:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Desceu um bocado por aqui a temperatura desde que começou a chover, o suficiente para se notar..tenho neste momento 14,5ºC!


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

meus amigos por aqui trovoada potente daquelas que mete medo


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2007 às 13:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

deve de ser potentissima nao consigo visionar pela tua webcam


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

amigos a trovoada da minha vida pareçe que se abateu um nevao pela covilha tive semluz ate agora vou postar os filmes e fotos, nao sei se a web ja esta a funcionar, ficou tudo branco a natureza no seu explendor


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2007 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Trovoada na Covilhã com muito granizo pelas 13.30 horas, parecia um nevão, com a estrada, jardins, automóveis, tudo branco. E a temperatura na zona baixa da cidade passou de 12 a 6 graus em pouco tempo. Como estará a cota de neve? Não deve andar muito além dos 1.200 metros...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Era de esperar que isso tenha acontecido mm!

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/leads_images/current_images/current_europe.png

Os próximos serão os brigantinos!   Bai cair munta pedra!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Desceu um bocado por aqui a temperatura desde que começou a chover, o suficiente para se notar..tenho neste momento 14,5ºC!



Já tenho 11,6ºC...Que descida desde as 12:20 p ai...!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> amigos a trovoada da minha vida pareçe que se abateu um nevao pela covilha tive semluz ate agora vou postar os filmes e fotos, nao sei se a web ja esta a funcionar, ficou tudo branco a natureza no seu explendor





Deves ter que ir alterar o IP no site


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alentejo e Beira Baixa:


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Vila Franca de Xira fez-se noite num ápice...

Não tenho termómetro e só posso dizer que já troveja ao longe e começa a chover...


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Deves ter que ir alterar o IP no site



boas kraliv eu agora desactivei pois tou a fazeruploads de videos para postar, para ser mais rapido ja volto a por online  
abraço
ja estao fotos no forum
ja agora qual o melhor lugar para alojar videos?


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Os próximos serão os brigantinos!   Bai cair munta pedra!



E já não deve faltar muito ...


----------



## rozzo (16 Fev 2007 às 14:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> boas kraliv eu agora desactivei pois tou a fazeruploads de videos para postar, para ser mais rapido ja volto a por online
> abraço
> ja estao fotos no forum
> ja agora qual o melhor lugar para alojar videos?



cade? cade? quero ver


----------



## rozzo (16 Fev 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Alentejo e Beira Baixa:



pois, granda "massacre" essa linha! em badajoz numa hora a temperatura desceu dos 20º para os 9º:
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...ng&ART=temperatur&CONT=euro&WMO=08330&LANG=en


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui agora 14,5º em Ponta Delgada e 12,1º no Nordeste. Céu com boas abertas na cidade.


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui trovoada e chuva, com alguns períodos de grande intensidade entre as 11:15 e a 1 da tarde. Neste momento vamos tendo uma ou outra aberta, já não chove há cerca de 1 hora. Máxima de 16.7ºC e mínima de 9.5ºC (à 1 e meia da tarde  ). Neste momento 11.1ºC e um vendaval que nem vos conto   Vem aí mais chuvinha, algumas nuvens bastante cinzentas a Oeste


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> cade? cade? quero ver



ja estao os videos disponiveis no topico que criei  
abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2007 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui em Sintra está a chover moderadamente... Temp actual: 14.6ºC... Um dia normal de inverno... a estação meteo esta a prever ceu limpo!!!???    O Accuweather esta a prever neve para a minha cidade: Chaves para a noite (sei que não é fiável, mas é bom ver algo assim!)


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> ja estao os videos disponiveis no topico que criei
> abraço



Boas movi o tópico das imagens para o Nacional já que estava no internacional


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas movi o tópico das imagens para o Nacional já que estava no internacional



podes crer obrigado nem tinha reparado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora 15º em Ponta Delgada e 13º no Nordeste. Céu com abertas em Ponta Delgada


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 15:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Oeiras:

Temperaturas a cairem novamente de forma abrupta. *Dos 15°C para os 9°C em apenas uma hora !!*

Recomeçou a chover.

No forum AHO há relatos de *pequenos flocos de água-neve em Lisboa*. 
Estranho não ?


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2007 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Oeiras:
> 
> Temperaturas a cairem novamente de forma abrupta. *Dos 15°C para os 9°C em apenas uma hora !!*
> 
> ...



Estranhérrimo  

Aqui começou á uns 40 min a chover, trovejar e a ventanejar com muita intensidade e a temperatura cai a pique, de 13,1ºC ás 15:00 para os actuais 6,8ºC ás 15:40. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 52.8 Km/h.


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2007 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Outra vez agua-neve em lx? Mau, mau, este aquecimento


----------



## tomalino (16 Fev 2007 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Água-neve em Lisboa??? 
Devem ter confundido com granizo 

Hoje acordei com um céu fantástico sobre Lisboa, a ameaçar trovoada, o que se veio a concretizar 
Pela zona da Faculdade de Lisboa caiu granizo durante pouco tempo, mas deviam ser pedras de 2 cms 
Ainda hoje vou para Torre de Moncorvo, vamos ver se amanhã tenho neve na serra! Fica prometido que vou lá pa tirar fotos!


----------



## Mago (16 Fev 2007 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Tarde
Hoje de manhã estive na Guarda e de manhã um sol radioso, depois começou a escurecer e em uma hora levantou-se uma trovoada mas daquelas poderosas típicas de Maio.
Relampagos por todo o lado até estava meio com medo de estar na rua e tive de me abrigar dentro do carro, temperatura nos 9ºC
Por Trancoso o panorama foi identico pressão caiu repentinamente para 1001hpa e trovejou.
O Granizo caiu em grande quantidade ainda se vê restos de granizo em alguns locais.
Pena que fui apanhado desprevenido e nao tive oportunidade de fotografar.
Choveu/granizo 6mm em cerca de meia hora


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Isso da água-neve em Lx parece-me muito duvidoso, concordo com o Mirones, devia era ser granizo.  

Por aqui estamos com a mínima do dia (9.4ºC) e continua sem chover apesar das nuvens ameaçadoras. Só por aqui é que não cai granizo pelos vistos


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Oeiras:
> 
> Temperaturas a cairem novamente de forma abrupta. *Dos 15°C para os 9°C em apenas uma hora !!*
> 
> ...



nem devem saber o que e sleet foi granizo concerteza


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neste momento aqui pelo Porto continua a temperatura a baixar e já estão 10,2 ºC!!Maravilha!!!!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2007 às 16:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 14,2ºc e agora não chove....


----------



## Luis França (16 Fev 2007 às 16:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece-me que se está a a formar algo no centro-sul (como uma subdepressão), pois tenho a chuva a vir de norte e o vento de oeste. Reparem naquelas nuvens por cima das Canárias pois poderão ir até ao Algarve. Entretanto o panorama no Atlântico é este:


----------



## rozzo (16 Fev 2007 às 16:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Oeiras:
> 
> Temperaturas a cairem novamente de forma abrupta. *Dos 15°C para os 9°C em apenas uma hora !!*
> 
> ...



pois, essa nao me parece   mas relato a que horas? concerteza deve coincidir com a queda do granizo...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 16:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> pois, essa nao me parece   mas relato a que horas? concerteza deve coincidir com a queda do granizo...



 não foi isso da "água-neve" enfim o alarido normal de certeza que foi granizo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2007 às 17:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Alguns aguaceiros fortes e rajadas na ordem dos 57km/h!!!

Celulas em formaçao...mas ainda á espera da festa!!

A estofex lançou um novo alerta, ou seja, espandiram o alerta...

Highest tornado threat still expected along the SW-/S coast of Portugal and S-Spain, where LCLs are pretty low and LL shear will be maximized due to backing winds.
DLS of 35m/s and steep mid-level lapse rates will also favor an isolated large hail / severe wind gust risk.


www.estofex.org:thumbsup:


----------



## Mago (16 Fev 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já se nota a entrada do ar frio.... a Temperatura desce a pique 6ºC
Rajada de vento máxima hoje de 63km/hr às 14:12


----------



## rozzo (16 Fev 2007 às 17:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> não foi isso da "água-neve" enfim o alarido normal de certeza que foi granizo.



óbvio que nao! temos visto mts "milagres" em lx, mas este relato é basicamente 99% impossivel ne?


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 17:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> óbvio que nao! temos visto mts "milagres" em lx, mas este relato é basicamente 99% impossivel ne?



Eu diria que é 99.999999999% impossível   

Por aqui a chuva voltou com algum vento. A temperatura agora parece ter estabilizado e estamos nos 8.3ºC, mínima do dia


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Uma arvore tombou em cima de um carro mesmo à saída do meu Trabalho tirei foto no tmv mas não tenho cabo para a passar 

Hoje de noite vai haver alguma animação e trovoada, especialmente a Sul do Mondego.
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Eu diria que é 99.999999999% impossível
> 
> Por aqui a chuva voltou com algum vento. A temperatura agora parece ter estabilizado e estamos nos 8.3ºC, mínima do dia



Eu colocaria assim , impossível


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sendo assim aqui também tem caído água neve!  é que com o vento inserto da para ver no meio da chuva coisinhas  brancas em vários sentidos incluindo para cima acredito que são gotas de água   ainda agora estou a ver olhando para o escuro de uma arvore só vejo que seja essa a confusão provocada pelo vento mas tem algo mais leve que as gotas que se vem a cair a minha mãe também viu deve ter que haver alguma explicação pq neve não pode ser tenho agora 11,8ºC a descer...


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Eu colocaria assim , impossível



Eu diria mesmo mais: é impossível   

Cá por Braga nada de trovoadas, muita chuva isso sim. A temperatura máxima cá foi às 9h da manhã com 15,2ºC.... e agora estão 9,6ºC que está a ser a mínima do dia


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Também acho pouco provável.

Esse que eu falei foi num forum, é um relato como outro qualquer, de qualquer forma depois disso um amigo meu que trabalha num 12º andar diz que também viu por volta das 14:30-15:00 flocos de neve contra os vidros dos escritórios num momento em que vieram umas grandes rajadas de vento misturados com chuva. 

Deve ter sido granizo quase desfeito ou qq coisa assim.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2007 às 18:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje não nos podemos queixar. Foi a vez dos espanhois ficaram a olhar invejosos para nós durante boa parte do dia  






Mas nós como somos uns gajos mais porreiros, lá deixámos passar qualquer coisa para lá das nossas fronteiras  hehehe


----------



## Mago (16 Fev 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ora estas são as situações meterologicas que mais gosto, sol radioso e quente depois uma trovoada cheia de chuva, depois volta a ficar bom.
Com dias grandes a acompanhar....saudades de Maio
Venha a primavera !


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 12,4ºc e com isso estou mais alegre, uma temperatura aceitável, mesmo assim ainda registei 19ºc antes do almoço...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Tarde a todos.

Aqui o fim de tarde continua magnifico, com bastante sol em São Miguel, apenas algumas nuvens. De tarde pelo menos em Ponta Delgada e Lagoa não choveu.

estão 14,6º em Ponta Delgada e 13,1º no Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2007 às 19:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá amigos! De facto já se nota uma queda nas temperaturas... Hoje vamos cair abaixo dos 10 graus... Sintra: 12.2ºC Humidade 75%... Quanto à agua neve em Lx, eu não acredito! Seria granizo de certeza! Como diz um amigo meu: "Não é Natal todos os dias!"   Se tivesse caido em Lx porque não teria caído na Covilha ou Bragança??? É preciso mais para me convencer! Terça vou para Madrid, qual a chance de apanhar neve no sistema central, nomeadamente no Puerto de Navacerrada???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Caros amigos do forum, acabei agora de ver na RTPAçores, ontem foi o maior nevão na Montanha do Pico dos Ultimos 2anos   . A neve chegou á estrada e ao supé da montanha. Demorou a chegar mas chegou em força


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A temperatura agora está nos 14,2º em Ponta Delgada e nos 11,9º no Nordeste


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos do forum, acabei agora de ver na RTPAçores, ontem foi o maior nevão na Montanha do Pico dos Ultimos 2anos   . A neve chegou á estrada e ao supé da montanha. Demorou a chegar mas chegou em força



Viva MiguelMinhoto, pois é....



Santos disse:


> É capaz de não ser má ideia começarmos a olhar mais para os Açores ...



É que Portugal não é só o Continente.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2007 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos do forum, acabei agora de ver na RTPAçores, ontem foi o maior nevão na Montanha do Pico dos Ultimos 2anos   . A neve chegou á estrada e ao supé da montanha. Demorou a chegar mas chegou em força



Por essas indicações a k cota nevou miguel ??
por aki sigo com 11,3ºc


----------



## ALV72 (16 Fev 2007 às 19:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje estive todo o dia sem computador a trabalhar na Leirosa á frente da Celbi dentro de um contentor debaixo de um pinheiro, e meus amigos apanhei cá um cagaço com a trovoada, até o dijuntor foi abaixo num dos raios  .
Granizo não houve, a chuva também não foi nada do outro mundo, agora o vento !!! Na hora de almoço fui até perto do mar e o carro até abanava na marginal da Leirosa, fiz uns filmes mas são demasiado pesados para pôr na net.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Voltei ao fim de 2 dias de ausência devido ao esturranço que me ocorreu no disco rigido   fiquei sem nada 2500 imagens de meteo  e 32 sites relacionados com o clima agora tenho que começar de novo. 

Por aqui o dia foi porreiro de manha então foi muito fixe chuva vento uma rajada de 42.5 km/h houve uma queda de temperatura.

Agora estou com 10.6ºC humidade 82%.

A pressão caiu ao longo do dia de ontem agora estou com 1012hpa.

O vento tá fraco/moderado.


----------



## jPdF (16 Fev 2007 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nenhuma das estações automáticas do IM está a enviar informações...
Parece que a trovoada influênciou mesmo os aparelhos do instituto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Por essas indicações a k cota nevou miguel ??
> por aki sigo com 11,3ºc



Desculpa só responder agora, mas estive a jantar. Na televisão não disseram a cota, e eu não conheço a Ilha do Pico, mas pelo que consegui perceber e pelas imagens que mostraram deve ter nevado a partir dos 800 a 1000 metros.  Mas o que estou a afirmar não é uma certeza é um palpite. Quanto aqui a São Miguel, pelo frio que fez também penso que deve ter caído alguma coisa nos Pontos Mais altos do Pico da Vara, embora essa noticia seja quase impossivel de confirmar, pois não existe nenhum posto de observação meteorologica lá no topo, nem estradas, apenas caminhos pedestre, que são utilizados para fazer caminhadas, mas apenas no verão, de Inverno os montanheiros não fazem esses percursos turisticos. Espero que esta minha informação tenha ajudado alguma coisa . Um abraço


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui acabou de passar mais uma trovoada vi 5 lindos raios perto  agora chove fraco com 10,7ºC e 1013hpa  sei que a pouco caiu granizo em Sacavém


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá estão neste momento 5,3ºC e chuva muito fraca. A máxima foi de 13,3ºC e a mínima corresponde á temperatura actual.

Um gráfico do dia de hoje com a temperatura a verde, humidade a azul, pto de orvalho a roxo e precipitação a vermelho. Reparem entre as 15h e 16h 







Ainda fui á serra da nogueira, a partir de uns 1100m caia água-neve, quando cheguei ao topo quase já não havia precipitação  Uma recordação de lá...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2007 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui, agora noite fria. 9,2º em Ponta Delgada e 10,8º no Nordeste.


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas 

hoje tem estado um belo dia para nós meteoloucos     

bem acordei em lx por volta das 10.30 com uma bela chuvada acompanhada de perto   por uma boa trovoada 

vim agora para sesimbra no caminho pois vim pela vasco da gama apanhei uma bela granizada tb ela acompanhada por mais uns belos raios 

agora estou sem chuva temperatura a descer estou com 10º  com 94% de h vento a 8km de sw 1011.9 hpa  

acham que posso vir a ter mais alguma animação ainda hoje ?????

abraços meteo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Fev 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*





[img=http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/5995/pic0007to6.jpg]

[img=http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/79/pic0015dc8.jpg]


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Fev 2007 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> acham que posso vir a ter mais alguma animação ainda hoje ?????
> 
> abraços meteo




Vendo o satélite e radar diria que ainda vem ai uma boa agora ai inicio da madrugada para toda a grande Lisboa e mais a sul desta neste momento a sul de Sines ta interessante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A pressao em Chaves esta extremamente baixa 997.9hpa... O centro da depressao deve lá estar bem perto!!!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> A pressao em Chaves esta extremamente baixa 997.9hpa... O centro da depressao deve lá estar bem perto!!!



Boas pessoal,por aki sigo com 10,4ºc e 1012hPa, por volta das 21h00 caíu uma valente carga de granizo, começou como chuva e depois veio o granizo...
Essa pressão em chaves não pode estar correcta, a estação deve estar com algum problema, nessa zona as pressões já andam bem mais altas, entre os 1008 e 1010hPa pelas 22h00...


----------



## jose leça (17 Fev 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, ontem tive uns fugazes 17,1ºC, e a mínima outra vez perto da meia noite, com 10,7ºC, Quando fui para o pica, pelas 9h, tinha 15ºC. O tempo anda marado por aqui.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2007 às 00:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem vou indo nessa com céu muito nublado, temperatura nos  10,4ºC e 1012hpa vai cair mais chuvinha pela madrugada mas está a dar as ultimas...segunda e terça a mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2007 às 00:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A temperatura teima em não descer dos 10ºC... Já esteve a 10.1 mas neste momento SINTRA está com 10.7ºC  Chove neste momento...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mais umas fotos no forum AHO desta manhã em Lisboa:











(c)Alpiger


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> A temperatura teima em não descer dos 10ºC... Já esteve a 10.1 mas neste momento SINTRA está com 10.7ºC  Chove neste momento...



boas 

confirmo pois deixei de ver a serra ainda a pouco estou em almoinha -sesimbra

por aqui choveu agora tb mas pouco acho que foi a ultima deste belo dia 

abraços meteo


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 01:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover.

Estou com 9.3ºC e humidade 85%.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa.

O vento esta fraco.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2007 às 01:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

por aqui sesimbra chove muito forte e voltou a trovejar  estou com 9º  

abraços meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 02:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> A linha da frente da célula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos e belo tamanho de granizo Miguel!     



rozzo disse:


> pois, granda "massacre" essa linha! em badajoz numa hora a temperatura desceu dos 20º para os 9º:
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...ng&ART=temperatur&CONT=euro&WMO=08330&LANG=en



E foi mesmo a máxima que por aqui registei antes da tempestade, 19,4ºC, eu nem queria acreditar no que via! Mas logo me cheirou a qualquer coisa de forte! Quando acabou de cair fiquei com 7ºC!  



Seringador disse:


> Boas movi o tópico das imagens para o Nacional já que estava no internacional



Tal foi a emoção!  



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos do forum, acabei agora de ver na RTPAçores, ontem foi o maior nevão na Montanha do Pico dos Ultimos 2anos   . A neve chegou á estrada e ao supé da montanha. Demorou a chegar mas chegou em força



 MiguelMinhoto sabes em que programa foi isso noticiado? A ver se o consigo arranjar no site da RTP.  

Por cá, como deu para verem no excelente acompanhamento que fizeram, caiu forte e feio, pouco passava das 13h. E eu numa cave, sem saber que estava já a suceder  , apenas quando me ligaram a dar a notícia que o mundo parecia estar a acabar em Elvas, é que lá consegui dar uma escapadela, mas já cheguei no fim e tudo  já tinha passado . Sei que durou uns 15 minutos pelo menos e eu presenciei os últimos 3 ou 4 minutos! Ainda vi muitos raios, alguma saraiva ( ou seja granizo com tamanho considerável), mas muito pouco e vento em força! Fui a correr até ao carro (onde tinha a máquina e apanhei uma molha brutal! )

Aqui o pouco que consegui registar  :































Depois voltei à prisão laboral... com a terrível e horrível sensação de ter perdido uma tempestade das que não se vêm todos os anos... 

À tarde tiver de ir a Portalegre e por volta das 17:30h, quando acabei o meu work, não resisti e fui até ao topo da S. de São Mamede (1025 mts) .

A temperatura em Portalegre variava entre os 6 e os 8 graus .
E quando cheguei lá acima, estavam 3,5ºC e a cair chuvinha com força, tocada a vento. No meio da precipitação viam-se alguns flocos perdidos e num dado momento em que a precipitação e o vento se intensificaram mais, a temp. caiu para os 3ºC e aí sim conseguia-se ver bem nos vidros do carro e na minha roupa umas pastas bem ensopadas e de tamanho considerável   . E eu só de blusa, pois nem casaco levava!  .

Estas são da subida, nada de especial, apenas nevoeiro e chuva, mas qualquer subida a uma montanha, me dá sempre um gozo fabuloso!  









































E por fim a chegada à subida final, aqui tinha 4,5ºC











O cimo, onde está toda a _parnafenália_ de antenas militares e de telecomunicações. Aqui já tinha os tais 3,5ºC e com um vendaval espectacular, de ventos sustidos, não eram rajadas!  











Do cima desta serra, em dias de boa visibilidade, consegue-se ver a S. da Estrela, especialmente quando ela está carregadinha de neve (assim torna-se um alvo mais fácil de reconhecer e visualizar).

E aqui um pequeno filme, onde infelizmente, não se conseguem visualizar a pouca água neve que caía, mas pelo menos dá para escutar o vento .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vQUCzbMqA

No fim apenas dizer que a cota de neve devia andar pelos 1200 a 1400 metros!  Que pena a serra não ter um pouquinho mais de altura! Ainda pensei subir aos mastros das antenas!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2007 às 05:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelentes fotos e belo tamanho de granizo Miguel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AH ganda KIM... 
Só tu mesmo pra tentar ir atrás da neve. Conta lá, só aki pra nós, tavas á espera de apanhar alguma neve lá em cima , o IM dizia k podia cair alguma coisa...
Vou aguardar por este verão poix tenho a certeza k vais desaparecer farto de tanto calor em pleno julho/agosto como no fim de semana em k foste pra Espanha e vais aparecer com uma mega hiper super ultra reportagem de vostok completamente pedrado de tanto frioooooo... 
Entusiasmei-me... Enfim, continua KIM, essas reportagens são muito fixes, eu se tivesse tempo e alguma montanha aki por perto gostava de fazer o mesmo de vez em quando... 
Por aki sigo com 8,6ºc...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2007 às 07:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas 

acordei com 9º 1002hpa  vento 3km sem direção defenida 

abraços meteo


http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 11:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a noite foi chuvosa e um pouco ventosa.

Registei 5 mm de chuva a minha minima foi de 8.1ºC (8:35) a pressão tem estado a subir desde as 3h.

Agora estou com 12.3ºC e humidade na ordem dos 75%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa quando ontem pelas 2h tava em 1015hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.

Estou á espera de mais chuvita


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas 
Era ai umas 2 da matina tive de me levantar porque fazia trovoada mas passou ao lado  ainda assim foi quase uma hora de chuva moderada mas por vezes forte  a mínima foi de 9,0ºC agora tenho céu  com algumas nuvens soltas mas muito sol e 13,4ºC, 1018hpa..

PS: boa reportagem kimcarvalho!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2007 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa dia amigos! A temperatura teimava em não cair dos 10ºC mas lá caiu, pouco mas caiu... A mínima na vila de Sintra foi de 9.5ºC... Vou ligar aos meus pais e perguntar se nevou no Alto Tâmega! Montalegre fica quase a mais de 1000m de altitude, penso que algo deve ter acontecido! Em Manzaneda nevou... Mas a 1700 m... Venha mais chuva!


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa tarde pessoal, por aqui ta ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 14ºC, depois da tarde chuvosa de ontem, nao dei por nada a noite, chovia as 22h mas tive acordada ate as 2h e pelo menos nao ouvi nem chuva nem trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 13:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Isto para os próximos dias promete festa da grossa.   







Estou com 13.7ºC e pressão 1018hpa vento fraco/moderado mas constante.


----------



## Mago (17 Fev 2007 às 15:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Céu muito nublado, máxima de 10,1ºC
Agora segue a temperatura fresca em 6,9ºC
1016hpa


----------



## jPdF (17 Fev 2007 às 16:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Célula sobre Coimbra à 10 minutos:






Agora em Coimbra
12.5ºC
1017hPa


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2007 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui pela linha de Cascais esteve um dia muito calmo e agradável para passeio.

Tinha esperança de caçar hoje uma ou outra nuvem mais tempestiva, mas foi um dia com Sol e muitas nuvens, mas nuvens pacíficas, como esta foto documenta:


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 18:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas morcegão!   

Não estava à espera de ver neve, pelo menos acumulação, mas si pensei em vê-la cair, nem que fosse água neve, e esperava ter visto mais, mas enfim, ainda era cede, lá mais para a noite pode ter caído qualquer coisita , mas sem acumulação certamente .

Quanto à tua falta de tempo ... opá então se não consegues ir de dia, vai à noite que tens tempo de sobra!   .

Um abraço!  

Por cá a noite foi de aguaceiros, especialmente no fim da madrugada, onde choveu abundantemente com apenas 7ºC , que desperdício... 

Quanto a registos foi assim:

*Dia 16FEV07*

Máx: 19,4ºC
Mín: 6,4ºC

*Hoje*

Máx: 13ºC
Mín: 6ºC

O dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical), mas passa tudo a Norte.

PS-À custa do temporal de ontem já tive uma baixa, a minha antena de sat partida ao meio .


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por Melgaço todo o dia muito nublado com algum chuvisco à mistura....
Temp. Máx: 10,9ºC

Temp Actual: 9.9ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço todo o dia muito nublado com algum chuvisco à mistura....
> Temp. Máx: 10,9ºC
> 
> Temp Actual: 9.9ºC



Então e pelas montanhas?? Viste alguma coisa? Para não dizers nada...  
Ou então é para nos matares de coração!  

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo e 9,6ºC


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Então e pelas montanhas?? Viste alguma coisa? Para não dizers nada...
> Ou então é para nos matares de coração!
> 
> Por aqui sigo com céu limpo e 9,6ºC



  
Nem pensar, os meus cálculos com a temperatura que faz aqui em baixo indicaram que era melhor não ir gastar o meu gasóleo    
Ainda por cima pelo tecto baixo devia estar uma grande nevoeirada lá para cima  

Pela minha experiência, só vale arriscar se a temperatura andar abaixo dos 8ºC...ou então entre os 8ºC e os 10ºC se houver uma actividade convectiva muito forte que não foi aqui o caso...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Nem pensar, os meus cálculos com a temperatura que faz aqui em baixo indicaram que era melhor não ir gastar o meu gasóleo
> Ainda por cima pelo tecto baixo devia estar uma grande nevoeirada lá para cima
> 
> Pela minha experiência, só vale arriscar se a temperatura andar abaixo dos 8ºC...ou então entre os 8ºC e os 10ºC se houver uma actividade convectiva muito forte que não foi aqui o caso...




E a pé Minho, não é perto? Para quê andares a poluir o Gerês   

Nova descida, agora 8,6ºC, se continuar a descer assim e tiver precipitação ainda vou ver neve!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a tarde apresentou-se com céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva.

A minha máxima foi de 14.5ºC (14:36) agora estou com 10.2ºC e humidade em 80%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa ainda não parou de subir desde as 3h.

O vento tá fracote.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2007 às 21:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,4ºc e a minha mínima foi de 7,5ºc a máxima foi um disparate registei 21,4ºc perto das 16 horas, o céu andou quase toda a tarde nisto...





Esta achei engraçada...


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2007 às 21:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa noite a todos, por aqui sigo com 12ºC ceu mt nublado, mas chuva k é bom ta quieto. 
divirtam se a brincar ao carnaval, k eu tou de molho


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2007 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> E a pé Minho, não é perto? Para quê andares a poluir o Gerês
> 
> Nova descida, agora 8,6ºC, se continuar a descer assim e tiver precipitação ainda vou ver neve!!



Perto? A pé não, são 17 km


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mocha disse:


> boa noite a todos, por aqui sigo com 12ºC ceu mt nublado, mas chuva k é bom ta quieto.
> divirtam se a brincar ao carnaval, k eu tou de molho



As melhoras  Por aqui tive uma máxima de 15,6ºC muito sol  principalmente de tarde agora vou com 11,2ºC e 1024hpa céu limpo...


----------



## jose leça (18 Fev 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começo o dia com 10,3ºC. Ontem registei  15,5ºC /9,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Perto? A pé não, são 17 km



O que é que é isso para um Minhoto de gema! Isso são favas contadas, ainda se fossem 18 km é que era para pensar 2 vezes... Agora 17! bahhh  



Sanxito disse:


> (...)
> 
> Esta achei engraçada...



Muito boa! Tu andas mas é a enganar a malta, vá diz lá onde é que expões os teus trabalhos? 



mocha disse:


> boa noite a todos, por aqui sigo com 12ºC ceu mt nublado, mas chuva k é bom ta quieto.
> divirtam se a brincar ao carnaval, k eu tou de molho



Boas melhoras mocha  e que te recuperes rapidamente! Isso quando falta a saúde é que não vale.  
É este tempo maluco, se uma pessoa se descuida pimba apanha ua _gripalhada_ na certa!
Vais ver que rapidamente estás em forma de novo! Está aqui o pessoal do fórum todo a torcer por ti.  

Por cá tenho 7ºC e céu limpo. A pressão contínua em aumento, 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora vou com 9,9ºC e 1024hpa céu limpo pois claro  nunca mais é segunda ao fim do dia


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2007 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Acabei este Sábado com 5.9ºC/14.3ºC, um dia marcado por alguns (poucos) aguaceiros com abertas pelo meio. Neste momento 6.4ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2007 às 02:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Muito boa! Tu andas mas é a enganar a malta, vá diz lá onde é que expões os teus trabalhos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jPdF (18 Fev 2007 às 03:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

As melhoras para o colega Mocha...
Se precisares de fármacos avisa...LOL...

Em Coimbra vou dormir com 10.4ºC
Pressão 1019hPa...


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2007 às 09:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aqui já tive uma mínima de 3.7ºC e neste momento vou com 7.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Fev 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia


Céu limpo por aqui


Temp 10ºC

Humi  88%

Press 1024hPa

Vento 22Km /NO 



 


@Mocha, boas melhoras e vê lá se não apanhas mais  . Isso de andar a espreitar à rua durante a noite


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal por aki sigo com 9,1ºc e vento fraco...
Adoro tirar fotos de paisagens e ao céu, de vezem quando lá sai uma diferente ,essa foi esta tarde, o telemóvel tá sempre a postos...[/QUOTE]

Ora viva!  

Essas fotos são com um telemóvel?  Excelente!Nem sabia que havia télélés com tanta qualidade nas suas cameras fotográficas!  

Por cá a noite foi de céu limpo. 
De mínima registei 5,6ºC e neste momento tenho 11,8ºC cpm 1023 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2007 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite calma sem vento e com muitas nuvens.

Tive minima de 7.0ºC (2:04) agora estou com 13.1ºC e humidade 70%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está-se a começar a intenseficar.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Fev 2007 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 

Isto que aí vem...é o quê?????  Muita   ????















   e     ??????


ou vamos ter mais

     ??????


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tive mínima de 9,1ºC...

Agora vou com 14,3ºC, 1024hpa e céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Isto que aí vem...é o quê?????  Muita   ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu aposto mais em      

Pena esta saída ter tirado um pouco de precipitação mas a partir de amanha a tarde temos mais festa que já tínhamos saudades


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Eu aposto mais em
> 
> Pena esta saída ter tirado um pouco de precipitação mas a partir de amanha a tarde temos mais festa que já tínhamos saudades



Acho que nao vamos ter que esperar tanto


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 7.7ºC, neste momento céu pouco nublado 13,7ºC e a pressão está em 1022 hpa


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa tarde a todos, obrigado pelas mensagens de melhoras, isto hj ja vai melhor, não e gripe, mas sim uma infecção k me da uma dor de rins, enfim e o antibiotico deixa me KO.
vamos ao k interessa  sigo ja com 14.3ºC ceu com alguma nuvens e algum sol, pelo k li vem aí festa da grossa esperemos k sim, ao menos ainda anima este restinho de ferias


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Fev 2007 às 13:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

bem espero hoje melhorar da minha gripe para carnavalar de segunda para terça e caramular no proximo fim de semana vou nem que tenha de levar a cama comigo  

hoje acordei com 14º e um sol porreiro para ver desfilar as escolas aqui em sesimbra a humidade está nos 59% 1011,9hpa o vento esta de norte 14km/h


abraços meteo 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt

ps: esta pagina ainda esta em construção já algum tempo mas está para breve a sua conclusão


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2007 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que nao vamos ter que esperar tanto



Humm tão depressa não, acho que as previsões do GFS estão correctas em relação a precipitação e à possível hora de entrada pelo continente dentro. Se repararem na animação de satélite, esta depressão vinha sim carregadinha de água, mas o maldito anticiclone está a trava-la e a "seca-la" . Destaca pelo seu enorme tamanho, mas infelizmente a porcaria do A está a fazer-lhe frente  
Quanto a trovoadas, não me parece que tenha potencial para isso, vem muito lenta, ou melhor o AA está a travá-la.









ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem espero hoje melhorar da minha gripe para carnavalar de segunda para terça e caramular no proximo fim de semana vou nem que tenha de levar a cama comigo
> 
> ...



Olha o ajrebelo, andas-te atrás da trovoada na passada sexta-feira ou quê!  Isto neste tempo é terrível para as gripadas!  As melhoras para ti!  
E não te escapas no próximo FDS, nem que tenha-mos de rebocar a cama a um dos carros!  

Vamos lá a ver se esse site saí ou não!  A malta anda aqui com uns euros extras a querer comprar na tua loja on-line e pimba não há meio!  

Por aqui a temperatura anda nos cálidos 12ºC e o céu azulinho. A pressão, essa, caiu para os 1020 hPa.


----------



## Luis França (18 Fev 2007 às 17:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pois, podem tirar o cavalinho da chuva porque o Guardião da PI está bem acordado e de boa saúde...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal por aki sigo com 9,1ºc e vento fraco...
> Adoro tirar fotos de paisagens e ao céu, de vezem quando lá sai uma diferente ,essa foi esta tarde, o telemóvel tá sempre a postos
> Ora viva!
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal, hoje tive uma mínima de 8,9ºc e registei uma máxima de 19,5ºc eu acho k o problema é da minha praçeta, acumula muito calor...
Kim o telélé é um Nokia N80, tem 3.0 Mp e tira fotos com muita qualidade, poix é mesmo vocacionado pra isso...assim tou sempre a postos...


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2007 às 17:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo com uma temperatura de 8,4ºC, 46% hr e 1021 hPa. A máxima foi de 11,6ºC e a mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2007 às 18:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mas isso era já o que eu temia o AA dá logo cabo de tudo se fosse de ferias para o Pacifico é que fazia bem     

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado e agora está limpo a Este e está a criar-se uma linha de tempestade a Oeste   .

A minha máxima foi de 14.1ºC (13:41) agora estou com 11.2ºC e humidade 70%.

A pressão está de novo a baixar o que é bom já indica que alguma coisa se aproxima encontra-se em 1021hpa.

O vento tem estado fraco/moderado.


----------



## Mago (18 Fev 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,
Por aqui hoje tempo de primavera, céu limpo e máximas pelos 12,3ºC
A minima foi de apenas 1,8ºC
1020hpa
Agora: 6,5ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, hoje tive uma mínima de 8,9ºc e registei uma máxima de 19,5ºc eu acho k o problema é da minha praçeta, acumula muito calor...
> Kim o telélé é um Nokia N80, tem 3.0 Mp e tira fotos com muita qualidade, poix é mesmo vocacionado pra isso...assim tou sempre a postos...



 Pois... dá para ver o meu grande conhecimento de telémoveis . Isso deve ser rapaz aí pra cima dos 500 aérios aposto!  

Por cá a temperatura já vai nos fresquinhos 9,9ºC, a pressão mantem-se estável nos 1020 hPa. A máxima foi até aos 14,2ºC


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2007 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, como esteve durante todo o dia, e 6.0ºC. Máxima horrível de 15.3ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima foi de 15,1ºC muito sol apesar de algumas nuvens...agora tenho 11,7ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Isto está muito parado hoje por aqui!! foi tudo para a ramboia carnavalar 

Aqui vou neste momento com 9,3ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 9ºC e humidade em 75%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento fugiu.


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2007 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, Por aqui 10,6ºC; 1028hpa

Por falta de tempo as minhas visitas por cá têm sido reduzidas . Mas faço questão de passar mesmo que de relance, para não me tornar um desconhecido por aqui 
Vejo que os membros crescem a olhos vistos, falta 2 para 300


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2007 às 00:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Isto está muito parado hoje por aqui!! foi tudo para a ramboia carnavalar
> 
> Aqui vou neste momento com 9,3ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo



:assobio: _Zum zum zum zum zum oé oé oá! Hei meu amigo charlie óó óóóó_  

E então já vi que está tudo nos corsos e bailaricos carnavalescos!  
De que se mascararam pessoal? Eu de um grande mito mundial! Famoso por todo lado... de Aquecimento Global!  



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo.
> 
> Estou com 9ºC e humidade em 75%.
> 
> ...



Olha dever ter vindo para aqui, que lá fora está um ventito bem desagradável, não é moderado nem nada que se lhe pareça, mas com os 6,8ºC o windchill já faz das suas .



Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, Por aqui 10,6ºC; 1028hpa
> 
> Por falta de tempo as minhas visitas por cá têm sido reduzidas . Mas faço questão de passar mesmo que de relance, para *não me tornar um desconhecido* por aqui
> Vejo que os membros crescem a olhos vistos, falta 2 para 300



Bem-vindo sejas, mais um membro novo! . Já cá existem pelo menos mais 2 ou 3! O Hawk, que está a estudar cá no continente, o grandeurso e um outro senhor que agora não me recordo ... tinha um jornal diário aí da Ilha, era todo Alberto João Jardim e tal


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2007 às 09:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos

Foi só folia não??????????????   


Bem, por aqui muito nublado desde ontem à noite.... e vem por aí  como já era de esperar.


Temp 7ºC

Humid 94%

Pressão 1018hPa

Vento 8Km / SE




 



 *Chegou hoje a minha estação*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 10:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia...dorminhocos
> 
> Foi só folia não??????????????
> 
> ...




Sim senhor é bom bom mais um meteolouco euquipado   

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tive minima de 9ºC (0:00) agora estou com 14.2ºC e humidade nos 75%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O venbto está fracote.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Fev 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias!!

E quanto foi a tua estaçao??

Parece ser muito bacana!!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2007 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;30182 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias!!
> 
> *E quanto foi a tua estaçao??*
> 
> Parece ser muito bacana!!



 

*105€* preço final (com 30% desconto) na La Redoute 




Muito nublado por aqui e com:


Temp 11ªC

Humid 80%

Pressão 1018 hPA

Vento 7Km / S


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2007 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Na Covilhã choveu um pouco durante a manhã, mas agora estamos com céu muito nublado sem precipitação, marcando o termómetro 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vê-se neve na Serra acima dos 1.600 metros, mas parece que a cota vai estar mais baixa na passagem da frente fria que se avizinha.


----------



## mocha (19 Fev 2007 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas, a pouco aqui ja tavam 17ºC   
ceu com algumas nuvens, vento nem o sinto


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Sigo com 15.7ºC e humidade em 71%.

A pressão tem estado a descer está nos 1013hpa.

O vento tá fraco mas constante.


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá Amigos,
Isto por estes lados tem estado complicado devido à falta de tempo "são fases" é como a lua  
Neste momento aqui estão 14ºC, a pressão em 1012 hpa e a baixar, o´céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva por enquanto a não ser uns "6 pingos" pelas 7.30 da manhã.
Segundo o GFS já deveria ter chuvido alguns mms


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2007 às 15:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e acaba de começar a chover


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Fev 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Tempo de Trovoada, nada de chuva e alguma mas muito pequena convectividade!!

Parece que em Lisboa ja ha festa...


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 9ºC a máxima foi de 15,0ºC agora tenho 14,2ºC e 1011hpa céu coberto vento moderado a forte  daqui a minutos tem inicio a festa em especial no sul!!


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já chove por aqui   pressão em 1011hpa como vem o anticiclone não está a fazer efeito hoje


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2007 às 17:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ainda não foi desta que tive uma mínima abaixo de 0ºC neste mês... Foi de 0,7ºC e a máxima de 6,0ºC. De manhã ainda choveu com 2ºC, mas deve ter sido água. Neste momento 5,6ºC, 84% hr e 1014 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2007 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 6.0ºC/14.0ºC e neste momento 9.2ºC e vai chovendo, como tem acontecido desde as 2 da tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 19:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui já chove desde as 15h30 tem vido a aumentar de intensidade o que é bastante bom    .

A minha máxima foi de 16.5ºC (12:50) agora estou com 12.8ºC e humidade em 90%.

A pressão tem estado a tentar estabilizar e encontra-se em 1011hpa.

O vento é fraco/moderado vindo de sul.


----------



## Mago (19 Fev 2007 às 19:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola Pessoal
Temperatura Máxima 8,1°C 
Temperatura Mínima 3.5°C 
1011hpa
Céu muito nublado e há pouco esteve a chuviscar.
Agora estão 5,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2007 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje

Máx: 17,1ºC 13:54
Mín: 9,9ºC 0:18

Entre as 18:45 e 18:55 cairam 4mm.


----------



## Mago (19 Fev 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Lisboa é capaz de estar a cair uma boa chuvada a esta hora....


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mago: "Entre as 18:45 e 18:55 cairam 4mm"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2007 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Pessoal! Aqui está a chover bem! E algum vento... Temp actual 12.1... Humidade 95%... Amanha viajo para Madrid... Tou a ver que vou ter um "descolar" complicado! Espero que em Barajas esteja melhor!


----------



## Nuno (19 Fev 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chove FORTE! ja a uns 35 minutos, e vento moderado a forte


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui começou a chover moderado a partir das 17:30 mas na ultima meia hora tem sido forte essa chuva sem parar corre um rio na estrada  12,8ºC e 1011hpa


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2007 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui ainda n cai nada...cá esperamos por ela!!!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2007 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



redragon disse:


> por aqui ainda n cai nada...cá esperamos por ela!!!





Não deve tardar  

Está a começar a chuviscar  aqui.


Pela imagem de radar...ela vem aí  


A Temp está nos 11ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tá chover e tá-lhe a dar forte e feio   

Tou com 12.8ºC e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia...dorminhocos
> 
> Foi só folia não??????????????
> 
> ...



Pronto já temos EMA pessoal aqui no Alentejo!  
Mas confirmas que não tem ligação ao PC certo?  É que isso é um grande contra para os registos!  



Santos disse:


> Olá Amigos,
> Isto por estes lados tem estado complicado devido à falta de tempo "são fases" é como a lua
> Neste momento aqui estão 14ºC, a pressão em 1012 hpa e a baixar, o´céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva por enquanto a não ser uns "6 pingos" pelas 7.30 da manhã.
> Segundo o GFS já deveria ter chuvido alguns mms



Pois por cá também, mais uma vez colocando o preto no branco, não está a corresponder ao que os artistas previam. Como podem ver os modelos nem a 6h são de fiar!  Eu sei que ela vêm a caminho (possivelmente até está a cair já neste momento), mas vem tarde demais para as previsões do GFS.  
É certo que caiu uns 5 a 10 minutos por volta das 15:30h, mas assim como veio... foi...  



redragon disse:


> Por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e acaba de começar a chover



As nuvens altas não produzem precipitação conterrâneo, pelo menos daquela que hoje viste cair!  
Mas como já referi foi sol de pouca dura, nem deu para molar a sério.  



Fil disse:


> Ainda não foi desta que tive uma mínima abaixo de 0ºC neste mês... Foi de 0,7ºC e a máxima de 6,0ºC. De manhã ainda choveu com 2ºC, mas deve ter sido água. Neste momento 5,6ºC, 84% hr e 1014 hPa.



Mas olha que na EMA do IM marcava -0,5ºC às 7h  .

Bem por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado, ao principio por nuvens médias e depois entrou a nebulosidade mais baixa. De manhã ainda caíram meia-dúzia de pingas, apenas visíveis nos vidros do carro. E só por volta das 15:30h é que caiu um aguaceiro.
A minha máxima foi de 11,2ºC e a mínima 4,6ºC. Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC e ainda não chove . Será que vai chover?  Eu já acredito em tudo, é o pessoal da neve sem ela e a chuva que nos passa quase sempre ao lado! 

Esta era a imagem dos céus pelas 7h, nebulosidade tinha entrada à pouco e ainda se vislumbrava um horizonte limpo.






Este é a imagem actual do radar do IM como podem ver esta é a maldição elvense, a fente abriu um claro apenas aqui!!!


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

ta a começar a chuviscar...vamos ver se eu e o Kim temos sorte...
será que veio para ficar...?


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

continua a chuva fraquinha...e dai n passa...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Fev 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por Bragança continua a chover...a manhã esteve fria mas a neve teima em não aparecer...é mesmo um inverno para esquecer, acho que deviamos fazer alguma investigação pq devemos estar perante o primeiro inverno sem acumulação, apenas 2 ou 3 dias com alguns poucos flocos...este inverno vai ficar na história pela negativa 


Já agora alguém sabe como estará Manzaneda no próximo f-d-s...já que a neve não vem até nós vamos nós até ela...


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chove com muita força neste momento por Setubal 12,7ºC e pressão de 1009hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui já parou de chover  mas irá voltar até ás 3h certamente  

Estou com 11.6ºC e humidade em 80%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia bastante fresco quanto às máximas cá por Braga, com alguma chuva  

Max/Min 11,2/7,2

Temp. Actual 9.9ºC
Pressão 1007hPa


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

agora sim...  a cair bem


----------



## Kraliv (19 Fev 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pronto já temos EMA pessoal aqui no Alentejo!
> Mas *confirmas que não tem ligação ao PC certo?*  É que isso é um grande contra para os registos!
> 
> ...




  Pois não tem.

Mas permite guardar até 200 conjuntos de dados, registados automáticamente com intervalos fixos de 3h (portanto... 8 vezes ao dia)


*Direcção de vento
*Velocidade do vento
*Windchill
*Temperatura e Higrometria exterior
*Pressão atmosférica
*Pluviometria total
*Histórico da pressão
*Tendência meteorológica
*Hora de registo
*Data de registo

Temos portanto um histórico para 25 dias .

A internet...paciência  _hacemos a la pata_

 




PS: Quando puder faço reportagem fotografica para o tópico " As nossa estações... "


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2007 às 00:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, tenho andado meio fugido aki do forum, o tempo é pouco...
Por aki sigo com 12,2ºc e não chove por agora...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 02:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 11.7ºC e humidade a rondar os 80%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento é fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2007 às 02:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem isto por aki tá tudo na mesma, nada de chuva e temp a subir um pouco, sigo com 12,6ºc.
Tive agora a ver como estão as médias até ao momento e a anomalia positiva é enorme.  
Tendo em conta a normal 61-90 para Lisboa sigo com +0,9ºc na média mínima e +2,6ºc na média máxima...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 9.9ºC (7:34) agora estou com 11.6ºC e humidade em 63%.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa.

O vento tá moderado/forte vindo de noroeste.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 10,3ºC (7:58) de madrugada já pouco ou nada choveu por aqui mas ontem entre as 18 horas e as 00horas caio muita chuva por estes lados deu gosto ver 

Neste momento tenho 12,6ºC e 10013hpa céu muito nublado mas com abertas...


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Oeiras:

Céu pouco nublado, pressão nos 1014, temperaturas nos 13 °C embora a sensação de frio seja maior dado o vento moderado de NW.

Olhando para o Satélite parece tudo pacifico mas disseram-me agora que há pouco uma nuvem largou uma pequena quantidade de granizo perto de Sintra.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Oeiras:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, pressão nos 1014, temperaturas nos 13 °C embora a sensação de frio seja maior dado o vento moderado de NW.
> 
> Olhando para o Satélite parece tudo pacifico mas disseram-me agora que há pouco uma nuvem largou uma pequena quantidade de granizo perto de Sintra.



Granizo por aqui não chegou a cair mas uma chuva com umas pingas bem grossas cairam durante aproximadamente 5 minutos foi trazida pelo vento que se fez sentir forte tive uma rajada de 42.8 km/h depois quando a chuva parou a temperatura caiu e a humidade subiu a temperatura estava em 12.4ºC e caiu para os 9.6ºC mas já está de novo a subir o vento tambem já acalmou.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia


Por cá, com estação  a funcionar  a pouco e pouco  

Tive uma minima de 8.7ºC (às 7:42) e registei uma rajada de vento a 39Km pelas 10.35h.

A pressão neste momento está nos 1013hpa.

Humidade 60% RH

O vento tá moderado/forte vindo de noroeste.

Temperatura 13,4ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Fev 2007 às 13:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas tardes, por aqui choveu a pouco, coisa pouca, ontem e k caiu ca uma chuvada , k pensei vou brincar ao carnaval mas e em casa 
sigo agora com 13.1ºC e ceu nublado com abertas


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chove neste momento um aguaceiro que nem é assim estão fraco  temperatura a cair agora 10,4ºC tinha 13,3ºC  está frio coitadas das pessoas dos corsos brrrrr


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui voltou a chover á coisa de 10 minutos o vento começou a intenseficar-se e por fim choveu a temperatura voltou a cair estava em 12.7ºC e caiu até aos 9.3ºC (14:22) agora ja está de novo a subir e encontra-se em 9.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa.

O vento mantem-se moderado/forte vindo de noroeste.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> está frio coitadas das pessoas dos corsos brrrrr



Por outro lado há que ver a parte positiva da questão. Pelo menos naqueles carnavais estupidamente abrasileirados com as miudas semi-despidas para amostra ao povo, umas gotas desta chuva gelada são excelentes para espevitar e realçar os mamilos


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2007 às 14:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Por outro lado há que ver a parte positiva da questão. Pelo menos naqueles carnavais estupidamente abrasileirados com as miudas semi-despidas para amostra ao povo, umas gotas desta chuva gelada são excelentes para espevitar e realçar os mamilos


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui voltou a chover á coisa de 10 minutos o vento começou a intenseficar-se e por fim choveu a temperatura voltou a cair estava em 12.7ºC e caiu até aos 9.3ºC (14:22) agora ja está de novo a subir e encontra-se em 9.6ºC.



Já tinha reparado nisso, é um pormenor espectacular, desde meio da manhã já é a 3ª vez que acontece. Se olharmos para o loop do Satelite vemos que a massa de ar e estas pequenas nuvens vem de bastante longe de NW de Portugal, são nuvens muito geladas.
De cada vez que largam um bocadinho de água a temperatura cai espectacularmente, recuperando depois. Afinal estamos com uma ISO ligeiramente negativa aos 850hPa em cima de nós ...


----------



## Nuno (20 Fev 2007 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Por outro lado há que ver a parte positiva da questão. Pelo menos naqueles carnavais estupidamente abrasileirados com as miudas semi-despidas para amostra ao povo, umas gotas desta chuva gelada são excelentes para espevitar e realçar os mamilos


----------



## Kraliv (20 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Por outro lado há que ver a parte positiva da questão. Pelo menos naqueles carnavais estupidamente abrasileirados com as miudas semi-despidas para amostra ao povo, umas gotas desta chuva gelada são excelentes para espevitar e realçar os mamilos





   


  :​

  ​


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 12.1ºC humidade nos 58%.

A pressão nos 1014hpa.

Vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Mago (20 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Tarde Folioes
Mais um dia a roçar a perfume de Primavera
durante a noite caiu uma chuvinha muito boa
6mm de chuva
1011hpa
Minima de 5,2ºC
Máxima de 10,1ºC
Agora 6,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2007 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Por outro lado há que ver a parte positiva da questão. Pelo menos naqueles carnavais estupidamente abrasileirados com as miudas semi-despidas para amostra ao povo, umas gotas desta chuva gelada são excelentes para espevitar e realçar os mamilos



Caro Vince acho despropositado este tom e tipo de comentários...   
Eu também me rio e acho piada a estes comentários (se aqui já me veem brincar um pouco imaginem na real live ), mas tudo tem o seu devido lugar. Isto é público... e há por aqui membros do sexo femenino, enfim fica na consciência de quem escreve... 

Por cá o dia foi monótono, meteorológicamente falando, a máxima foi de 13,8ºC e a mínima tenho-a neste momento, 7ºC com 1014 hPa.
A madrugada, especialmente na sua primeira metade foi de chuva, mas quase sempre chuvisco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tive uma tarde muito variada chuva vento frio nuvens e algum sol agora tá céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 12.7ºC (13:54) e é incrivel que durante a tarde ultrupassei a minha minima de hoje mesmo que era 9.9ºC e as 14:22 por força do vento e alguma chuva caiu para os 9.3ºC agora estou com 9.5ºC e humidade em 75%.

Hoje bati o meu recorde de WindChill que se sitou em -1ºC   graças ao frote vento e a uma rajada de 47.8 km/h.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco mas constante.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O único registo  a salientar hoje em Braga foi a queda de um aguaceiro em forma de granizo durante breve momentos pelas 11h.

Max/Min 12,2/7,2

Temp. Actual: 6,7ºC
Pressão: 1014hPa


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Caro Vince acho despropositado este tom e tipo de comentários...
> Eu também me rio e acho piada a estes comentários (se aqui já me veem brincar um pouco imaginem na real live ), mas tudo tem o seu devido lugar. Isto é público... e há por aqui membros do sexo femenino, enfim fica na consciência de quem escreve...



Caro Kim, releia novamente a mensagem e vai ver que não há absultamente nada de ofensivo ou maldoso no texto. A não ser que mamilo espevitado ou realçado seja asneira e eu afinal desconheça.  Se for, então peço desculpa.
Era uma simples e inofensiva piada misturada com uma pequena critica subtil à palhaçada de alguns carnavais onde ultimamente se anda semi-nu. E acredite que os foristas femininos desta comunidade partilham seguramente da mesma critica que eu faço.
Que nos roubem o vento, a chuva e a neve. Mas que nunca nos roubem o riso e o humor


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje bati o meu recorde de WindChill que se sitou em -1ºC   graças ao frote vento e a uma rajada de 47.8 km/h.



Hoje vi imensas pessoas a bater os dentes e a queixar-se do frio na rua, apesar dos 13/14/15C. Foi um dia em grande para o WindChill


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui estão uns incrivies 7.6ºC   o vento fugiu totalmente nem uma brisa.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2007 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tive a máxima de 13,3ºC  mas por muito pouco tempo ao inicio da tarde caiu para os 11 e 12 e não maus subiu e graças ao WindChill o desconforto era grande    neste momento tenho 9,3ºC e 1017hpa...


----------



## Mago (20 Fev 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A temperatura desceu bem agora ja estou com apenas +2ºC


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2007 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neste momento mínima do dia com 5.0ºC, a máxima doi de 12.6ºC. Houve alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, mas de pouca duração e pouca intensidade, que diminuiram de frequência ao longo do dia. Acabou por ser mais 1 dia de  meteorologicamente falando


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite

Tá frio  e céu limpo




O meu 1º dia de WS1600 deu isto:


A *mínima *foi há pouco (23.27h) de *5.9ºC*

O *vento* teve uma rajada de *39Km/h* pelas 10.39

Registado um *Windchill* de *-0,8ºC* pelas 19.55

A *máxima* registada foi de *13.4ºC* pelas 13.11

*Pressão* máxima de *1016hPa* às 23.07




Neste momento:

Temp 6.1 ºC

Humid 80%

Windchill 4.9 ºC

Pressão 1016 hPa

Vento 6.5Km/h NW


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

INCRIVEL hoje por aqui já esteve mais frio do que esperava já estiveram 6.9ºC (0:07)   vamos lá ver como vai ser a noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neste preciso momento 6.4ºC    não tava nada a contar com algo assim.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui estou com 1.5ºc mas para variar quando ha frio nao existe precipitaçao é a velha lengalenga de sempre


----------



## Mago (21 Fev 2007 às 01:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a maquina do Lidl ainda marca 1,9ºC está fresco aí pela Covilhã pelos vistos...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora mesmo...
Por aki sigo com 7,7ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2007 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui desceu quase 1ºC desde as 00.05 +-


Tenho agora 5.1ºC de Temp.
Pressão nos 1016hPa e Humidade a 83%



Vou dormir que tá a ficar


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2007 às 01:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Aqui desceu quase 1ºC desde as 00.05 +-
> 
> 
> Tenho agora 5.1ºC de Temp.
> ...



Boas Kraliv, a estação tá a funcionar na perfeição? para o sensor da temperatura como o escondes do sol? Fizeste um abrigo em casa como explicavam nakele teu post ?? 
Por aki sigo com os mesmos 7,7ºc mas já registei 7,5ºc...
Ah e parabens pela estação...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 11:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem por aqui a noite foi de céu pouco nublado agora o céu já está ameaçador.

Tive uma minima de 5.7ºC (6:53)  não tava nada á espera de uma temperatura tão baixa agora estou com 14.8ºC e humidade em 65%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.

O vento está fracote e constante.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui tive uma minima de -0.5ºc agora tenho ceu limpo mas la po fim da tarde  devera


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2007 às 13:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A minha minima tambem foi "anormalmente" baixa.

6,2ºC às 7:38

Cheira a despedida....

Agora já está uma brasa.


----------



## jPdF (21 Fev 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Coimbra a mínima foi verificada as 8 da manhã: 5.7ºC
Agora sigo com 13.7 e com muitas muitas núvens no céu!!


----------



## Serrano (21 Fev 2007 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu praticamente limpo na Covilhã, com 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima, no meu local de observação, desceu até 0.5 graus, com alguma geada nos telhados e nos campos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 13:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado e ameçador.

Estou com 16.8ºC e humidade nos 59%.

A pressão nos 1018hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas por aqui a mínima foi baixa também com 5,4ºC...

Agora já aqueceu bastante vou com 15,1ºC e 1018hpa céu pouco nublado por enquanto pq no fim da tarde já estará coberto e para a noite a visita da nossa amiga


----------



## Mago (21 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola
Minima de +0,4ºC e já tive 12,1ºC
Agora sigo com 9,8ºC
1016hpa
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Caro Kim, releia novamente a mensagem e vai ver que não há absultamente nada de ofensivo ou maldoso no texto. A não ser que mamilo espevitado ou realçado seja asneira e eu afinal desconheça.  Se for, então peço desculpa.
> Era uma simples e inofensiva piada misturada com uma pequena critica subtil à palhaçada de alguns carnavais onde ultimamente se anda semi-nu. E acredite que os foristas femininos desta comunidade partilham seguramente da mesma critica que eu faço.
> Que nos roubem o vento, a chuva e a neve. Mas que nunca nos roubem o riso e o humor




@Vince: É a tua opinião e eu respeito-a . Mas não pude deixar de expressar a minha, entendes?  São pontos de vista diferentes e já está, simples .

De volta ao tópico:

Por cá a mínima de ontem foi às 23:59h de 6,8ºC.

Nesta madrugada a mínima foi de 3,3ºC na minha estação. E neste momento tenho 13,8ºC que é a máxima do dia . O dia tem sido soalheiro e quase primaveril. A pressão está nos 1020hPa.


----------



## RTC (21 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

De acordo com a imagem de satélite tirada às 15h prevê-se que irá vir alguma chuva para o final da tarde, afectando mais o Norte e Centro.
Conseguem prever a partir de que horas é que isso poderá acontecer?


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 16:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



RTC disse:


> De acordo com a imagem de satélite tirada às 15h prevê-se que irá vir alguma chuva para o final da tarde, afectando mais o Norte e Centro.
> Conseguem prever a partir de que horas é que isso poderá acontecer?


a frente ira entrar pelo litoral extendendo-se as restantes regioes, pelas 18h em diante talvez já exista alguma precipitaçao mas estas coisas sao de dificil previsão a única certeza que tenho e que vai chover


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Lá para as 20h/21h já devem cair umas pinguitas que se vão prolongar pela madrugada fora e depois vem algum friozito atrás mas nada de muito significativo.


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2007 às 17:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui mínima de -0.3ºC e alguma geada. A máxima foi de 15.2ºC e neste momento estou com 12.2ºC e o céu a encobrir com algumas nuvens bem cinzentas. Aí vem ela


----------



## Seringador (21 Fev 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> a frente ira entrar pelo litoral extendendo-se as restantes regioes, pelas 18h em diante talvez já exista alguma precipitaçao mas estas coisas sao de dificil previsão a única certeza que tenho e que vai chover



Depende pq, há quem faça uma previsão a 12h e diga que o dia vai ser cinzento e com períodos de chuva fraca mas não dizem quando só se for para as últimas 6h do dia e no Minho ou Douro Litoral, e existem outros que fazem a previsão a 144he que mencionam a possibilidade de chuva fraca a partir da tarde


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu por aqui se vir algum chuvisco já me dou por feliz .
Pode ser que alguma nuvem se engane e pense que está na Beira-Interior ou em Trás os Montes .

A máxima ficou pelos escaldantes 14,3ºC . Neste momento tenho 12ºC. A pressão desceu entretanto para os 1019 hPa.
Mas de uma forma geral, a sensação de frio não correspondeu às temperaturas, ouvi muita gente a confirmar que o dia estava frio e de facto nas ruas do centro da cidade o ventito era cortante,


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 18:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 16.7ºC (13:52) agora estou com 13.5ºC e humidade em 90%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O vento é nulo/fracote.

Tou á espera dela


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E lá vem ela


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 19:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui a nebolusidade está a entrar em força vinda de Oeste, a pressão estranhamente tem sinal de subida e passou novamente a 1020 hPa  
A temperatura está nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Começou a chover neste preciso momento


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Depende pq, há quem faça uma previsão a 12h e diga que o dia vai ser cinzento e com períodos de chuva fraca mas não dizem quando só se for para as últimas 6h do dia e no Minho ou Douro Litoral, e existem outros que fazem a previsão a 144he que mencionam a possibilidade de chuva fraca a partir da tarde



por aqui começou a cair as primeiras pingas pelas 19:30, agora caem uns aguaceiros fracos, so falhei por uma hora e meia    
a temperatura e que havia ser a de ontem  mas nao é tou com 7.3


----------



## Mago (21 Fev 2007 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola
esta-se por aqui com 6,9ºC , o céu começa a ficar nublado é capaz de ainda chover hoje à noite.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,

Hoje não tem sido um dia com tempo para o _tempo_  


Tive uma mínima de 4.5ºC pelas 6.30h

Máxima de 14.5ºC   às 16.05h

A pressão andou pelos 1020hPa, desceu a 1018hPa por volta das 15.00, tendo voltado a subir   novamente para 1020hPa até este preciso momento.

Parece que vem por aí  , não é???


Estou com:

Temp 8,8ºC

Humid 85%

Pressão 1020hPa

Vento nulo



 




*Obs:  Acho este Forum cada vez mais lento...lento...lento * 


Só para verem a diferença, abram lá o AHO   http://forum.autohoje.com/index.php


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui começou a cair as primeiras pingas pelas 19:30, agora caem uns aguaceiros fracos, so falhei por uma hora e meia
> a temperatura e que havia ser a de ontem  mas nao é tou com 7.3



Tem calma que a neve ainda te vai fazer uma viita tu vais ver, é só teres um pouco de paciência!   Vai ser fartura de neve à porta de casa!  

Eu por aqui vou com uns amenos 9,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Fev 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite a todos! Estive ausente estes dias porque estive em Braga na casa da minha mãe com a minha mulher a passar uns dias de férias. Ao chegar a São Miguel a meio da tarde deparei com um céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos em Ponta Delgada. Na Lagoa não chovia e havia céu com boas abertas.

Actualmente estão 15,3º em Ponta Delgada e 14,8º no Nordeste. 

Continuo á espera da minha estação meteorologica!!!!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tem calma que a neve ainda te vai fazer uma viita tu vais ver, é só teres um pouco de paciência!   Vai ser fartura de neve à porta de casa!
> 
> Eu por aqui vou com uns amenos 9,7ºC.



eu gostava e de saber onde se baseiam para dizer isso pois todos os modelos ditam o contrario  kim nao me digas que es vidente


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 22:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui está de novo a chover e parece que se vai intenseficar


----------



## jose leça (21 Fev 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas.Por aqui registei a mínima mais baixa do mês, com 5ºC. O resto é monotonia. Até agora está a ser mais um mês " quente," com uma média de 11,9ºC


----------



## dj_alex (21 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tem calma que a neve ainda te vai fazer uma viita tu vais ver, é só teres um pouco de paciência!   Vai ser fartura de neve à porta de casa!
> 
> Eu por aqui vou com uns amenos 9,7ºC.



KIM andas sonhando alto????


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima foi de 15,8ºC muito sol até meio da tarde depois muitas nuvens a pouco aqui chuviscou mas pelo radar vai cair uma boa carga de agua não tarda muito!!temperatura actual:13,8ºC e 1017hpa vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Estive ausente estes dias porque estive em Braga na casa da minha mãe com a minha mulher a passar uns dias de férias. Ao chegar a São Miguel a meio da tarde deparei com um céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos em Ponta Delgada. Na Lagoa não chovia e havia céu com boas abertas.
> 
> Actualmente estão 15,3º em Ponta Delgada e 14,8º no Nordeste.
> 
> Continuo á espera da minha estação meteorologica!!!!



Então tu tiveste no continente e não dizes nada ao pessoal!  
Mais valia teres comprado cá a estação, já vieste e voltaste e ainda nada! :rolleyes



spiritmind disse:


> eu gostava e de saber onde se baseiam para dizer isso pois todos os modelos ditam o contrario  kim nao me digas que es vidente





dj_alex disse:


> KIM andas sonhando alto????



Alex Parlez vou français?  

Prontos eu não queria dizer nada... mas aqui vai: 1 12 21 26 32 40 (apontem depressa que eu vou apagar a chave daqui a pouco )  

Veremos se temos ou não a dita neve...  

Por aqui nada de novo apenas voltou a descer a pressão novamente para os 1019 hPa. e a temp. anda nos 8,2ºC.

A chuva ainda há-de vir... digo eu...


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Chove com força neste momento vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuviscos.

Estou com 13.1ºC e humidade em 90%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui já chove bem   7.5ºc


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui agora acalmou a parte melhor já passou 

temperatura  em 13,6ºC e pressão nos 1016hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui chuva forte mas fininha.   

Tou com 13ºC e já registei 2 mm.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


Por aqui faz um chuvisco miúdinho.

A Temp. subiu para 10.0ºC

A Pressão baixou a 1018hPa









*Obs: Acho este Forum cada vez mais lento...lento...lento*


----------



## Snow (22 Fev 2007 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui já chove bem   7.5ºc



Com essa temperatura aí, na torre deve estar a nevar.

Tive aí na Terça, e estava bem bom, alguma neve, e teve todo  o dia a nevar


----------



## Mago (22 Fev 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui ainda 6,5ºC e com periodos de chuva


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 00:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas Kraliv, a estação tá a funcionar na perfeição? para *o sensor da temperatura como o escondes do sol? Fizeste um abrigo em casa como explicavam nakele teu post *??
> Por aki sigo com os mesmos 7,7ºc mas já registei 7,5ºc...
> Ah e parabens pela estação...




*Sanxito*...desculpa lá só agora dar resposta  

Passou-me completamente  

Tá  a WS-1600  parece funcionar bem, apesar de estar tudo um pouco provisório.

O sensor está neste momento protegido debaixo de um beirado virado a norte  

Comecei a fazer o Radiation Shield.. mas o vagar tem sido pouco.  
Depois faço reportagem do dito  


Dados às 00.30:

Temp 9.9ºC

Humid  88%

Pressão 1018hPa







*Obs: Acho este Forum cada vez mais lento...lento...lento*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 11:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a noite foi de chuviscos fortes  até cerca das 4h agora está céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 10.5 (6:54) agora estou com 16.9ºC e humidade nos 78%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.

O vento está fraco.

Até agora registei 12 mm de chuva.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


Pelas 09.00h:


Temp 11.7ºC

Humid 90%

Pressão 1019hPa

Vento 5.4 SW


Até às 06.00h registei 2 mm de chuva


----------



## Serrano (22 Fev 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A máxima de ontem, no meu posto de observação, foi 11.7 graus, enquanto esta noite a temperatura não baixou de 4.5 graus.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


Dados às 14.14h


Temp 17.6ºC   o máximo alcançado pela minha estação  

Humid 61%

Pressão 1019hPA

Vento 6.8 km/h SW


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2007 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas depois de uma madrugada de alguma chuva e vento forte que deu para derrubar os baldes do lixo  a mínima ficou pelos 11,5ºC neste momento tenho céu muito nublado e 17,3ºC e uma pressão de 1018hpa


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa tarde pessoal, por aqui ceu mt nublado, ja vou com 19ºC , mas com o vento que se faz sentir parece k ta mais fresco.
Ta bom pra ir ver a bola


----------



## RTC (22 Fev 2007 às 16:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mocha disse:


> boa tarde pessoal, por aqui ceu mt nublado, ja vou com 19ºC , mas com o vento que se faz sentir parece k ta mais fresco.
> Ta bom pra ir ver a bola



Ou então para ir fazer um treininho de 70 km's de bicicleta!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2007 às 17:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Moita City: Aqui cai um aguaceiro, aguaceiro este que está a passar a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui uma tarde de céu pouco nublado mas agora está muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 18.3ºC  bati a minha máxima do mês por estes lados agora estou com 14.4ºC e humidade em 90%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O vento é fraco/moderado.


----------



## jose leça (22 Fev 2007 às 20:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde, amigos do Forum. Nas minhas meteo divagações assinalo um registo de 27ºC de máxima para Monte Real (Weather on Line). Alguém me pode confirmar ou desmentir esta informação? Pessoalmente desconfio.


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



jose leça disse:


> Boa tarde, amigos do Forum. Nas minhas meteo divagações assinalo um registo de 27ºC de máxima para Monte Real (Weather on Line). Alguém me pode confirmar ou desmentir esta informação? Pessoalmente desconfio.



E fazes bem!
A máxima em Monte Real foi de 16,8ºC  

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...=2007&mes=02&day=22&hora=18&ndays=1&Send=send


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O dia aqui por Braga foi primaveril de manhã, invernoso de tarde.... ainda agora chove...

Max/Min 15,1/9,9

Temp Actual: 12,4ºC
Pressão 1013hPa


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite amigos, por aqui neste momento estão 13,1ºC, a pressão é de 1019hpa e o céu está nublado


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a máxima foi das mais altas 18,1ºC dois aguaceiros fracos a meio da tarde agora vou com 13,8ºC e 1019hpa céu muito nublado...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Sigo com 14.5ºC humidade nos 93%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vivam  

Que dia...e fim de tarde  


17.6ºC às 14.14h e...3-1 a favor do Glorioso SLB  


Agora tá tudo mais calminho.

Temp 10.4ºC

Humid 90%

Pressão 1020hPa

Vento 2.5 km/h SW


  2.5mm desde as 00.00h


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui está a chover


----------



## jose leça (22 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Muito obrigado, Minho, pela confirmação. Estamos atentos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A madrugada foi chuvosa, mais do que eu esperava , pelo menos a avaliar pela quantidade de água que encontrei pela manhã um pouco por todo o lado. Parece que também foi ventosa, eu não sei porque dormia!  
O dia apresentou-se com períodos de pouco nublado e outros com bastante nebulosidade e mesmo de céu encoberto com aspecto ameaçador mas apenas chuviscou pelas 19:30h.
A temperatura mínima foi de 8,1ºC e a máxima uns ESCALDANTES 17,3ºC. Como sempre houve algum vento e de Oeste, a sensação de frio imperou.

A temp. actual é de 10,8ºC e o céu volta a nublar-se completamente. Será que algum aguaceiro perdido ainda por aqui passará? 
A pressão está nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> A madrugada foi chuvosa, mais do que eu esperava , pelo menos a avaliar pela quantidade de água que encontrei pela manhã um pouco por todo o lado. Parece que também foi ventosa, eu não sei porque dormia!
> O dia apresentou-se com períodos de pouco nublado e outros com bastante nebulosidade e mesmo de céu encoberto com aspecto ameaçador mas apenas chuviscou pelas 19:30h.
> A temperatura mínima foi de 8,1ºC e a máxima uns ESCALDANTES 17,3ºC. Como sempre houve algum vento e de Oeste, a sensação de frio imperou.
> 
> ...



Aqui está de novo a chover   estou com 14ºC.


----------



## Mago (23 Fev 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa Noite
por aqui periodos de chuva com 7,6ºC
1018hpa


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 02:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá 



Vou-me deitar com:

Temp 11.4ºC

Humid. 91%

Pressão 1021hPa

Vento 2.8 km/h W


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2007 às 02:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, por aki chuviscou por volta das 23h40 mas depois dessa nada mais a registar, quanto á temp sigo com 13,1ºc e céu nublado...
Parabens ao BRAGA e só ao BRAGA, poix o meu BENFICA não fez mais k a sua obrigação...


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2007 às 09:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

ora bom dia a todos, depois de uma bela noite de futebol  viva o Benfica, viva o S Braga ja ando a ver é mt futebol   por aqui ja vou com 14.3, ceu com algumas nuvens, e como é sexta feira, desejo desde já um optimo fim de semana ao pessoal do termometro


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 09:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos (atrasei-me )


Pelas 9.00h estava assim:

Temp 12.2ºC

Humid 87%

Pressão 1023hPa

Vento 5.0km/h SW


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2007 às 10:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons dias a todos, incluindo o dorminhoco do Kraliv!  

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com chuviscos dispersos. Durante a noite ainda cairam uns aguaceiros, a avaliar pelas imaens de radar e pelas poças de água e chão completamente molhado.
A mínima foli de 9,3ºC e neste momento tenho 12,9ºC com 1022 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado cairam uns aguaceiros durante a noite mas nada de muito concreto agora está céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 13ºC e agora estou com 14.6ºC e humidade 81%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está fraco mas constante.


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2007 às 10:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

aqui ja choveu, agora ta a fazer sol, mas ja avisto algumas nuvens e bem carregadas.
O IM pos o litoral todo em alerta laranja, quem é que quer pegar na prancha e ir apanhar umas ondas?


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

por aqui almoinha - sesimbra acordei com 14º   vento de oeste de 14km/h 

1009.5 hpa  céu nublado com algumas abertas 

abraços meteo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2007 às 11:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom Dia. Por aqui por São Miguel o dia começou com céu muito nublado, quase encoberto e alguns chuviscos na região da Lagoa, em Ponta Delgada o céu está agora com boas abertas e temperatura amena.

15,6º em Ponta Delgada e 15,8 no Nordeste


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,


Não estou em casa não posso dar valores.

Mas acho que a Temp. desceu um bom bocado...ficou tudo muito , mas mesmo muito nublado (podem ver na WebCam)  e vem por aí  




 



Ps: MiguelMinhoto, já chegou a Station?????


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2007 às 13:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Não estou em casa não posso dar valores.
> ...



Kraliv, ainda não chegou nada!!! A não ser que venha hoje. Já estou arrependido de ter mandado vir, ainda mais que agora na maxmat tem uma a 26 euros. Mas pronto. Se calhar demora porque como nao tenho cartao de credito pôs a cobrar no acto de entrega, isto é quando a for levantar nos correios. 

Aqui agora segue-se com 16,2º em Ponta Delgada e 16,5º no Nordeste


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2007 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui têm-se sucedido os aguaceiros, tal como acontece neste momento com 10,4ºC.
6,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Setúbal tive mínima de 12,5ºC sempre céu muito nublado neste momento vou com 18,1ºC e céu muito nublado pressão em 1022hpa..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui agora, cèu com abertas e sol! 
Ponta Delgada 16,6º e Nordeste 17º


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui almoinha - sesimbra acordei com 14º   vento de oeste de 14km/h
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal por aki sigo com 17,2ºc e nuvens altas...
Moras em Almoinha perto do botas ??


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 17:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá..olá  


Dados das...15.00h 

Temp 16.8ºC

Humid 67%

Pressão 1022hPa

Vento 6.7km/h W



Continua nubladinho mas o sol vai espreitando


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2007 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mocha disse:


> aqui ja choveu, agora ta a fazer sol, mas ja avisto algumas nuvens e bem carregadas.
> O IM pos o litoral todo em alerta laranja, quem é que quer pegar na prancha e ir apanhar umas ondas?



Olha olha, ainda agora estavas de camita e já andas a _desencabecinar_ o pessoal! .  

A máxima por cá foi de 16ºC e neste momento tenho 13,6ºC. O dia foi marcado por alguns (poucos ) chuviscos, principalmente no período da manhã. O céu contínua muito nublado e a pressão está estável nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## Mago (23 Fev 2007 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola Pessoal
Por aqui já chegou aos 10,8ºC agora estão 8,3ºC, 1019hpa
Céu muito nublado
3mm de chuva


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2007 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Quase quase fds  


Está pouco nublado e com cerca de 14ºC. A pressão está nos 1022hPa.



Bom fds

 





*PS:* Tenho já aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=30474#post30474 algumas fotos da minha Radiation Shield


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2007 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá amigos, votos de uma excelente noite de sexta-feira são os desejos do v/amigo Santos.
Por aqui, céu muito nublado, 12.9ºC e 1023.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde pessoal...
Por aki hoje cheguei aos 20,5ºc ainda pela manhã, cerca das 11h40 e a mínima de 13,1ºc talvez ainda venha a ser batida porque sigo neste momento com 13,9ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado toda a tarde tal como agora.

A minha máxima foi de 16.9ºC (12:46) agora estou com 13.7ºC e humidade em 90%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2007 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu nublado e 8,5ºC.

Hoje: 6,7ºC / 11,3ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2007 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas,
Por aqui céu nublado, não estou perto do sensor não sei a temp. mas anda à volta de 14ºC
1027hpa


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui tive uma máxima alta de 18,3ºC nada de chuva todo o dia agora tenho 13,1ºC e 1025hpa céu limpo


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 8,5ºC.
> 
> Hoje: 6,7ºC / 11,3ºC



Bons olhos te leiam! Está tudo bem?  


Por Melgaço, cai algum chuvisco, vento moderado, temperatura: 11,7ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 8,5ºC.
> 
> Hoje: 6,7ºC / 11,3ºC



Realmente Dan tu andas zangado aqui com o pessoal ou é época de avaliações?!   



Minho disse:


> Bons olhos te leiam! Está tudo bem?
> 
> 
> Por Melgaço, cai algum chuvisco, vento moderado, temperatura: 11,7ºC



Vocês ai tem tudo!  E nós aqui não temos nada. Céu praticamente limpo com 9,3ºC e 1024 hPa. Enfim uma noite super aborrecida no que ao meteo respeita!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo apenas com alguma neblina no ar.

Estou com 11.7ºC e humidade nos 98%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2007 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Bons olhos te leiam! Está tudo bem?





kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente Dan tu andas zangado aqui com o pessoal ou é época de avaliações?!
> 
> 
> 
> Vocês ai tem tudo!  E nós aqui não temos nada. Céu praticamente limpo com 9,3ºC e 1024 hPa. Enfim uma noite super aborrecida no que ao meteo respeita!



Está tudo bem  
Estive uns dias fora  

8,3ºC neste momento e o céu continua nublado.


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2007 às 01:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 11.1ºC/16.4ºC e neste momento vou com uns aborrecidíssimos 12.3ºC com o céu encoberto mas sem cair uma gota há horas e horas.  

Agora vou mas é dormir que o dia amanhã é longo


----------



## Mago (24 Fev 2007 às 02:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas
Por aqui fica-se pelos 7,6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2007 às 04:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite pessoal, por aki sigo com uma ligeira descida e registo 11,8ºc...


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

10,7ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 7,9ºC hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e muita neblina.

Tive minima de 9.9ºC (5:27) e agora estou com 16.9ºC mas já esteve em 17.4ºC (11:17) e a humidade está nos 60%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou com 19.0ºC   já bati a minha máxima do mês.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2007 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, a minha mínima foi de 11,8ºc neste momento sigo com 19,8ºc mas já registei 20,7ºc á cerca de uma hora atrás...Algumvento e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,

Por aqui dia de primavera.
A minima desta noite ficou-se pelos 9.4ºC, neste momento céu pouco nublado, 16,6ºC e 1024 hpa


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2007 às 14:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Assim vai o dia em Melgaço....  ora chove ora pára... temperatura 13.1ºC


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por cá, céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 9,9ºC. A máxima foi de 11,2ºC (pelo 3º dia consecutivo) e a mínima de 7,6ºC... Choveu um pouco durante a madrugada e manhã, num total de 2,1 mm.


----------



## Mago (24 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Minima na minha estação de 7,5ºC e máxima de 10,8ºC
2mm de chuva
1024hpa
Agora 7,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 19.0ºC  agora estou com 12.9ºC e humidade 98%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite a todos! Estive ausente o dia todo. Hoje aqui o dia este relativamente bom. Apenas chuviscou durante a manhã. De tarde fez algum sol, e a humidade andou todo o dia lá para cima o que fez aumentar a sensação de calor.

Já dá para andar só de casaco e camisa!!  Acho que vou guardar as camisolas quentes 

Neste momento 16,3º em Ponta Delgada e 15,3º no Nordeste

Braga continua sem informação meteorologica


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Melgaço chove agora copiosamente... temp actual 11,3ºC


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado, 11.8ºC e 1025 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu muito nublado e com neblina no ar.

Estou com 13.1ºC e humidade em 98%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (25 Fev 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá pessoal,


Ficam aqui os meus registos relativos a ontem (sábado)

Temp 
Máx  18.8ºC 15.00
Min   9.7ºC   03.00

Pressão 
Max 1026hPa 21.00
Min 1021hPa  03.00

Vento 
Max 9.7km/h W  
Min 1.8 km/h SW

 





Neste momento:

Temp 10.1ºC

Humid 91%

Pressão 1027hPa

Vento  1.8km/h SW


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2007 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, parece k estão de regresso os dias realmente chatos, mais ainda do k já estavam... sigo com 14,0ºc depois de pela meia noite ter registado 12,7ºc...


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa noite pessoal ainda tou com 13.8ºC   
daqui nada é verão


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 10:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite com céu muito nublado e chuviscos que ao todo totalizaram 1mm.

A minha minima foi de 13.1ºC (0:00) agora a temperatura encontra-se em 16.1ºC a humidade em 87%.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui está a ser um final de manhã chuvosa e esperemos que a tarde seje igual mas eu irei relatar   .

Estou com 15.1ºC já estive com 17.1ºC (11:19) a humidade está nos 95%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2007 às 13:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia amigos... Em Sintra choveu toda a noite e toda a manhã, por vezes com intensidade! Seguimos agora com 22.6º


----------



## mocha (25 Fev 2007 às 13:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas tardes, ja vou com 16ºC, chuva por vezes forte


----------



## jPdF (25 Fev 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em coimbra a temperatura segue ascendendo e agora está em 14.8ºC
A pressão desde à 24horas que não sofre alterações nos 1019


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal,por aki agora não chove e a temp segue nos 19,0ºc...


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma madrugada com muita chuva, por aqui neste momento o céu está muito nublado, 15.2ºC e 1023 hpa.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Algumas nuvens e 11,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje até ao momento: 8,7ºC / 12,3ºC


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens 12.3ºc 1020mb ja se começa a notar a influencia do AA


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, ontem por volta das 15.30/16.00 tinhamos cerca de 8ºC no Caramulinho, praticamente no ponto mais alto da Serra do Caramulo. Com o vento sustido a cerca de 20/30km/h, e com uma ou outra rajada mais intensa, o wind chill devia andar por volta dos 3ºC/4ºC  

Por aqui pelos Carvalhos, ontem tive 12.3ºC/15.0ºC, hoje máxima de 18.0ºC e neste momento vou com a mínima do dia, com 8.8ºC. Neste momento céu praticamente limpo (no Caramulo caiu bem durante cerca de 10/12h consecutivas   )


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom por aqui a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado até agora já lá vão 2 mm e deve ficar por aqui.

A minha máxima foi de 17.1ºC (11:19) agora estou com 13.8ºC e humidade em 91%.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Mago (25 Fev 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Temperatura Máxima 11.4°C 
Agora vai em 7,9ºC
1025hpa
3mm de chuva


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui máx de 19,7ºC às 15:50. A minima foi de 12,7ºC às 0:00.

Ainda deve ser batida porque já vou com 13,4ºC, ceu limpo e quase sem vento.

Chuva hoje foram 4mm,  todos entre as 12h e as 14h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2007 às 22:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Amigos... E o fim de semana chega ao fim com o AA a entrar em grande estilo nas nossas latitudes...  Sintra segue com 11.4ºC, ceu limpo claro!  Já florescem as arvores em Lisboa! Chegou a Primavera! Esperemos que cheia de chuva pois no Verao os Incendios esses sao certos! Este ano ficará mm para a historia! NÃO NEVOU EM CHAVES!  Espero que no proximo ano caiam os descontos deste... Boa semana de trabalho ou aulas para todos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite! Hoje andei a passear por algumas zonas de São Miguel. Por onde andei não choveu. 

Na costa sul entre a Lagoa e Ponta Delgada o céu encontrou-se todo o dia muito nublado a encoberto, temperatura elevada, na costa norte na zona da Ribeira Grande o céu estava nublado mas com boas abertas, principalmente durante a tarde. Depois subi até á lagoa do fogo (Pico de Barrosa a 947 m), a vista costuma ser magnifica, mas desta vez não deu para ver nada pois a humidade era de 100% e o nevoeiro era intenso e a temperatura deveria andar pelos 9 a 10 graus, junto ao mar deveria andar hoje pelos 18 a 20 graus

Neste momento Ponta Delgada 15º e Nordeste 15º


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui uma noite calma com céu limpo.

Estou com 10.3ºC  e humidade em 98%.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa  .

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (25 Fev 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá..olá  


Máxima nos 17.8ºC, com 9.6ºC neste momento.

A Pressão está em 1027hPa, andou pelos 1024hPa a meio da tarde

Vento 5.7km/h W

Registei 3mm de chuva.


----------



## Snow (25 Fev 2007 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite a todos!!!

Finalmente o nosso querido inverno acabou.

Agora vamos esperar que a primavera não nos traga muito calor, porque senão o verão vai ser complicado.

Abraço a todos.


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Snow disse:


> Boa noite a todos!!!
> 
> *Finalmente o nosso querido inverno acabou.*
> 
> ...



Olha que não, Março ainda tem muito jogo para dar (claro que neve à cota 0 está fora de questão, mas ainda é perfeitamente possível boas acumulações a cotas médias).

Por aqui 5.5ºC e céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui encerro a noite com céu limpo.

Estou com 9.6ºC e humidade em 95%.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Fev 2007 às 08:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos  


Céu limpinho aqui pelo Alentejo Central e neste momento com:

Temp 11.4ºC

Humid 76%

Pressão 1030hPa

Vento 6.4km/h NW



Durante a madrugada a Temp desceu aos 6.4ºC , Vento 19.0km/h NW , WindChill de 1.2ºC  



Bom início de semana para todos


----------



## mocha (26 Fev 2007 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bom dia a todos 
por aqui ta ceu limpo, sigo com 12,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 10:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 9.5ºC (0:53) agora estou com 13.6ºC e humidade em 63%.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2007 às 10:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Consciência ambiental premiada nos Óscares 
O ex-vice-Presidente norte-americano Al Gore (à esquerda na foto), que passou recentemente por Portugal, subiu ao palco do Kodak Theatre, em Los Angeles, integrado na comitiva responsável pelo filme-choque ambientalista "Uma Verdade Inconveniente", que venceu ontem à noite o Óscar de melhor documentário

AJREBELO, prepara aí a caixa de tomates para enviar ao Seringador, que ele deve precisar deles depois de ler a noticia...


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 11:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Consciência ambiental premiada nos Óscares
> O ex-vice-Presidente norte-americano Al Gore (à esquerda na foto), que passou recentemente por Portugal, subiu ao palco do Kodak Theatre, em Los Angeles, integrado na comitiva responsável pelo filme-choque ambientalista "Uma Verdade Inconveniente", que venceu ontem à noite o Óscar de melhor documentário
> 
> AJREBELO, prepara aí a caixa de tomates para enviar ao Seringador, que ele deve precisar deles depois de ler a noticia...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 12:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado, vão caíndo alguns chuviscos dispersos. A humidade anda lá para cima. 

A temperatura já está primaveril. Neste momento 16,2º em Ponta Delgada e 16,8º no Nordeste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neste momento em São Miguel vamos com

Ponta Delgada 16,4º 97% de humidade 26,3 km/h de Sul sem chuva

Nordeste 16,4º 86% de humidade 11,5 km/h de Sudoeste 0,2 mm de chuva

O céu continua muito nublado. 

E eu continuo á espera da minha estação meteorologica!!!


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2007 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu limpo e 9,8ºC.

Mínima de -0,8ºC com formação geada.


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2007 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia de sol na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a temperatura mínima foi 4.8 graus.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Fev 2007 às 14:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,



Dados actuais,


Temp 15.4ºC  (Máx até ao momento)

Humid 59%

Pressão 1029hPA

Vento 15.8km/h NW


----------



## Mago (26 Fev 2007 às 15:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas mínima de 3ºC e hoje já chegou aos 13,8ºC
Céu limpo
1020hpa
Agora 13,1ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Fev 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Consciência ambiental premiada nos Óscares
> O ex-vice-Presidente norte-americano Al Gore (à esquerda na foto), que passou recentemente por Portugal, subiu ao palco do Kodak Theatre, em Los Angeles, integrado na comitiva responsável pelo filme-choque ambientalista "Uma Verdade Inconveniente", que venceu ontem à noite o Óscar de melhor documentário
> 
> AJREBELO, prepara aí a caixa de tomates para enviar ao Seringador, que ele deve precisar deles depois de ler a noticia...



boas

Ó JAKIM TRÁ AI OS TOMATES PARA O SERINGADOR  

vou com 16.5 ceu limpo vento franco de 6km/h sem direção defenida, 1016hpa e 62% h

abraços meteo


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 15:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Ó JAKIM TRÁ AI OS TOMATES PARA O SERINGADOR
> 
> ...



de facto foram os oscares mais manipuladores que eu já vi e os dois filmes do Clint Eastwood,   grandes filmes que foram inimigos da academia, pq a verdade doi.

Sol intenso, 15,1ºC, está-se bem ao sol e agasalhado à sombra, vento de NW.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde pessoal!

Dados actuais

Ponta Delgada 16,5º 98% de humidade

Nordeste 18,4º 76% de humidade

Onde me encontro a trabalhar o céu está muito nublado mas hoje ainda não choveu, eu trabalho a 20km de Ponta Delgada na costa sul da ilha a cerca de 6km de Vila Franca do Campo.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por Lisboa está um autêntico dia de Primavera.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 16:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Em Ponta Delgada a temperatura mantém-se nos 16,5º e a humidade nos 98% no Nordeste baixou para os 18º e a humidade baixou para os 75% 

O céu continua muito nublado


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Fev 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,
em Madrid também tarde de primavera, céu limpio. *15,1º*, *35%* humidade (dados INM, 17:00 h.)
Ontem, o último frente frío a atravessar a Península deixó aquí *0.9 mm*. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## mocha (26 Fev 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

daqui nada e verão  20ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 19:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui o dia apresentou-se com céu pouco nublado/limpo e assim se mantêm.

O dia foi mais frio do que estava a espera sai de casa com a esperança que ia chegar aos 18ºC pelo menos afinal a máxima foi 15.7ºC (14:51)   agora estou com 12.3ºC e humidade em 72% penso que o factor que condicionou a subida da temperatura foi o vento que era e é frescote.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa.

O vento tem sido fresco fraco e constante durante o dia e assim se mantêm.


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu com muitas nuvens e ainda 11,9ºC.

O dia de hoje apresentou uma boa amplitude termica: -0,8ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 20:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite. 
Neste momento aqui em São Miguel vamos com 16,5º e 98% de humidade em Ponta Delgada e 17,3º e 86% de humidade no Nordeste


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2007 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje 2.7ºC/17.1ºC e neste momento vou em 9.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2007 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora 16,7º em Ponta Delgada e no Nordeste


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui noite com céu limpo.

Estou com 11.2ºC e humidade em 83%.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dia completamente primaveril por Braga!

Max/Min 16,2/ 6,7

Temp. Actual: 11,3ºC
Pressão 1027hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2007 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura está estagnada á quase 4 horas nos 11.1ºC/11.2ºC a humidade está em 85%.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

olá!! bem por aqui foi um lindo dia  com céu limpo e uma máxima de 16,1ºC neste momento estão lá fora 11,6ºC e 1029hpa...


----------



## mocha (26 Fev 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa noite sigo com ceu pouco nublado, 12ºC humidade 88%, pressão 1030
boa noites a todos e um queijo k agora vou dormir.


----------



## jose leça (27 Fev 2007 às 01:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, por aqui nada de novo. Começo o dia com 10,7ºC e céu limpo. Ontem tive 16,2ºC / 7,1ºC


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 01:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Céu limpo, sem vento e uns agradáveis 12ºC.

::[: vou-me retirar e descansar os neurónios...


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2007 às 08:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia...dorminhocos  


A Temp desceu até aos 6.8ºC durante a noite.


Actualmente:

Temp 13.5ºC    

Humid. 72%

Pressão 1029hPa

Vento  - -


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2007 às 09:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nevoeiro e 4,1ºC.

Mínima de 1,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui em São Miguel seguimos com 15,1º em Ponta Delgada e 13,6º no Nordeste. A humidade em Ponta Delgada está nos 100%. 

Na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho o sol já apareceu. Hoje não vamos ter chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a noite foi de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 9.3ºC (6:48) agora estou com 15ºC e a humidade em 66%.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Fernando_ (27 Fev 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas ! 
Sem novedade, céu limpio, *13,5º*, *52%* humidade (dados I.N.M., 13:00 h.)
Mínima, *2,1º* 
Contaminaçao


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2007 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

VRSA

Temp_actual: 17.9Cº 

Vento fraco de SW.

Ceu limpo!!

Pressao: 1028


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Actualmente em todos os conselhos de São Miguel o céu encontra-se com boas abertas e as temperaturas rondam os 16 a 17º


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2007 às 13:57)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Muito sol pela Covilhã e começa a sentir-se algum calor, visto que estão 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 7 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Actualmente 16,8º em Ponta Delgada e 17,8º no Nordeste com céu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui minima de 8,9ºC às 5:55

Agora sigo quase com 20....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora aqui seguimos com 17,1º em Ponta Delgada e 16,3º no Nordeste.


----------



## Mago (27 Fev 2007 às 16:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa tarde
Primavera em força por aqui, minima de 6,3ºC e hoje já cheguei aos 16,3ºC sendo a máxima até ao momento registada na minha estação em 2007
1029hpa
céu limpo


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2007 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui a minha maxima igualou a que já tinha de 14 de Fev.

21,1ºC

É a primavera a chegar...


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2007 às 17:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

14,9ºC e céu coberto por algumas nuvens altas.

Registei hoje a máxima mais alta deste ano com 15,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 1,4ºC / 15,9ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2007 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal por aqui a minha mínima foi de 8,6ºC a máxima foi de 15,8ºC sempre céu limpo neste momento vou com 14,1ºC e 1026hpa com céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por céu limpo(só com uns cirrozitos mas nada de mais).

A minha máxima foi de 16.3ºC (15:45) agora estou com 12ºC e humidade em 80%.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2007 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Interessante as diferenças entre as regiões tão perto. Aqui por Braga ficamos bem longe da máxima do ano com 13,4ºC  (máxima do ano foi de 16,3ºC no dia 14/02).

Neste momento céu está muito nublado a qualquer momento deve começar a chuviscar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui 16,3º em Ponta Delgada e 14,3º no Nordeste. Humidade entre os 90 e os 98%.


----------



## mocha (27 Fev 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boa noite pessoal, aqui vou eu com 13ºC, humidade 82%.
pressão 1027hpa.
teve um dia com mt sol, infelizmente não tive tempo de vir aqui, mas as 14h ia com 20ºC, como ontem


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

boas

bem hoje foi o 1º dia deste ano que fui ate a praia relaxar um pouco com um sol muito porreiro, fui até a praia da foz que fica aqui na aldeia do meco

a temp andava por volta dos 17º o vento fraco 

neste momento vou com

céu limpo

Feels Like: 13°C

Humidity: 82%

Dew Point: 10°C

Visibility: 10 km

1027 hpa

vento de  w 11 km/h

abraços meteo


----------



## mocha (27 Fev 2007 às 21:50)

foste a foz???
malandro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 22:57)

Aqui noite bastante humida a 100% e temperaturas de 15,5 em Ponta Delgada e 12,7 no Nordeste


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

Braga
11,9ºC pressão a descer, neste momento 1023hPA


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 23:06)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Ipá tou com 9.4ºC   

O vento fugiu totalmente nem uma brisa.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2007 às 23:17)

Por aqui vou com 11,7ºC e 1027hpa céu limpinho e vento zero


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 23:19)

AQUI POnta Delgada 15,4º e 100% de Humidade
Nordeste 12,3º e 83% de Humidade


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2007 às 23:32)

Boas pesssoal  


Por cá dia Primaveril  


Temp a chegar aos 19ºC pelas 14.56h e uma Pressão Máx de 1030hPa.

A Mínima ficou pelos 6.8ºC às 7.012h.


Neste momento:

Temp 10.2ºC

Humid 87%

Pressão 1027hPa

Vento - -


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 02:42)

Bem apesar de ser em horário Sanxito , aqui vão os meus dados destes últimos dias.

Dia 25:

Mín: 7,8ºC
Máx: 17,6ºC

Dia 26:

Mín: 6,6ºC
Máx: 17ºC

Dia 27:

Mín: 5,6
Máx: 19,3ºC

Temp. actual 9,3ºC com céu limpo e 1028 hPa. O dia foi de céu limpo e temperaturas primaveris.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Fev 2007 às 07:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem apesar de ser em horário Sanxito , aqui vão os meus dados destes últimos dias.
> 
> Dia 25:
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal,tenho andado meio fugido daki do forum mas aki ficam os meus dados dos ultimos dias:
Dia 25:
min. 10,5ºc
max.22,0ºc

Dia 26
min. 9,8ºc
max. 17,5ºc

Dia 27
min. 8,4ºc
max. 20,5ºc

Agora sigo com 12,2ºc mas já registei 9,4ºc...
Tenho tido problemas na net e tmb tenho tido pouco tempo, mas hoje como resolvi ir passear apareci a estas horas, sabia k o KIM fazia as minhas noites...   mocha espero k estejas melhor da gripe... 
Um abraço pessoal


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2007 às 08:46)

Bom dia...dorminhocos



Muito nublado durante a noite, nevoeiro de madrugada com a Temp 7.2ºC pelas 6.56h.


Actual:

Temp 11.4ºC

Humid 82%

Pressão 1026hPa

Vento 0.7Km/h NW




 



PS: *Este forum está muito, mas mesmo muito lento!*


----------



## mocha (28 Fev 2007 às 10:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal,tenho andado meio fugido daki do forum mas aki ficam os meus dados dos ultimos dias:
> Dia 25:
> min. 10,5ºc
> max.22,0ºc
> ...



qual gripe??    foi uma infecção k me deixou KO mas ja tou melhor gracias.
ultimo do mes, ja vou com 14ºC, ceu mt nublado já cairam uns pingos as 9h mas foi poucoxinho


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2007 às 10:34)

Por aqui a noite começou com céu limpo mas começou a aumentar gradualmente de neblusidade e assim se mantêm neste tambem com alguma neblina no ar mas em termos de chuva ainda não caiu nada se calhar lá para a tarde.

A minha minima foi de 9.0ºC (0:00) mais baixa do que estava a espera -0.3ºC que a noite passada agora estou com 15.4ºC humidade em 98%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento tem estado calmo não se tem manifestado está praticamente nulo.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2007 às 11:19)

11,9ºC e céu com poucas nuvens.

Mínima de 7,5ºC com alguma chuva durante a noite.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

Minima de 10,7ºC às 3:06. Cai "chuva molha parvos" e tive max ate agora às 11:52 de 18,0ºC.

Está a descer ligeiramente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 13:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui a noite começou com céu limpo mas começou a aumentar gradualmente de neblusidade e assim se mantêm neste tambem com alguma neblina no ar mas em termos de chuva ainda não caiu nada se calhar lá para a tarde.
> 
> A minha minima foi de 9.0ºC (0:00) mais baixa do que estava a espera -0.3ºC que a noite passada agora estou com 15.4ºC humidade em 98%.
> 
> ...



Tal e qual por cá, apenas diferimos nas temperaturas e na pressão .

De mínima tive 7,3ºC às 07:35h. Neste momento tenho 17,3ºC e 1025 hPa. O céu está bastante nublado, mas sem chuva!


----------



## Mago (28 Fev 2007 às 14:11)

Ola Pessoal em geral e Ola KimCarvalho, confesso que estava curioso para ver o teu post do encontro de membros sempre com sentido de humor e com conteudo muito nem aprimorado. 

Por aqui estou com com 12,5ºC céu com nuvens minima de 7,0ºC
1023hpa


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2007 às 14:16)

Vivam  



Dados actuais (14.15h)


Temp em 19.4ºC

Pressão a 1025hPa

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco SW



 



PS: *Este forum é muito, mas mesmo muito lento!*


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2007 às 14:27)

Vai abater-se sobre o municipal de Bragança uma forte tempestade, que vai varrer os de Belém da taça...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 14:32)

Boa tarde pessoal . Aqui em São Miguel vamos agora com 16,7º em Ponta Delgada e 16,9º no Nordeste. A humidade baixou para os 89% na cidade e para os 72% no Nordeste. Neste momento em Ponta Delgada o céu está quase limpo, apenas umas nuvens na zona leste da cidade em direcção á lagoa. Aqui da janela da biblioteca de Ponta Delgada não se vê nuvens . Já cheira a verão por cá!


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2007 às 14:38)

boas

bem por lx esta uma chuvinha ( lágrima de pássaro )   adorei esta expressão colocada aqui neste forum por alguem que não me lembro

Mostly Cloudy

Feels Like: 16°C

Humidity: 100%

Visibility: 1,4 km

wind sw 16km/h

1024 hpa

abraços meteo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2007 às 16:41)

VRSA

Boas tardes!!

Temp_actual: 21.1Cº

Vento de SW fresco

Pressao: 1023.4

Nota: Possibilidade de Aguaceiros Moderados e Tambem possibilidade de virem com 'Faiscas' para o centro-sul e sul do país!!  

Possibilidade de 0 a 6: 1 de trovoada e 2 de aguaceiros pontualmente moderados.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 16:42)

Por cá chuva com alguma intensidade, fiquei surpreendido, praticamente formou-se aqui mesmo a avaliar pelas imagens do radar!  
Tenho 1024 hPa e 15,2ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2007 às 16:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por cá chuva com alguma intensidade, fiquei surpreendido, praticamente formou-se aqui mesmo a avaliar pelas imagens do radar!
> Tenho 1024 hPa e 15,2ºC.



Era disso que estava a falar...  

Celulas...heheh


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 16:55)

Por aqui agora em Ponta Delgada, céu nublado. 17º e 82% de Humidade

no Nordeste 17º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 17:25)

Dados Actuais

Ponta Delgada 17,1º e 88% de humidade

Nordeste 17º e 75% de humidade


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2007 às 18:34)

11,5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2007 às 18:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Vai abater-se sobre o municipal de Bragança uma forte tempestade, que vai varrer os de Belém da taça...





 



Afinal o AR (Anti-Ciclone do Restelo) não deixou


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2007 às 20:08)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,4ºC  a partir das 13 horas começou a chuver tipo chuviscos e so parou ás 17 horas sendo que na ultima hora foi moderada  não contava ver chuver tanto hoje  a máxima foi de 16,4ºC neste momento o céu já está a ficar menos nublado e a temperatura está nos 13,9ºC com uma pressão de 1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 21:08)

Agora por aqui temperatura a descer
Ponta Delgada com 15,4º e Nordeste com 14,3º
Humidade nos 95 e 76%


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2007 às 22:26)

Por aqui o céu esteve muito nublado e cairam chuviscos durante a manha e tarde para o final do dia o céu começou a limpar e agora encontra-se pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 16.2ºC (13:13) agora estou com 12.5ºC e humidade 98%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está fraco e constante.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2007 às 00:08)

Por aqui encerro Fevereiro com 11ºC e humidade em 98% com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Boa Noite


Dados de Quarta-Feira:


Temp
Min 7.2ºC  ás 6.56h
Máx 19.8ºC ás 13.10h

Pressão 
Min 1024hPA
Máx 1027hPa

Humid
Min 66%
Máx 93%

Vento
Máx 18km/h

Chuva fraca, sem registo significativo

 



Neste momento

A Temp está nos 10.9ºC; Humidade 90%; Pressão em 1025hPa ;Vento fraco de NW


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 12:15)

Só para completar o seguimento do mês a máxima que tive no último dia de Fevereiro foi uns escaldantes 17,8ºC .


----------

